# Which Hollywood figure will get busted next?



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Can’t say with certainty, Weinstein will probably be the only scandal in the foreseeable future. Who I _want_ to go down next? Take out Bryan Singer’s musty ass pls


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Kevin Spacey is being blasted right now on social media. I'm not sure how true the rumors are of him creeping on young boys but I came across this. Read the entire thread. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918909971001217025


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

I can see Dan Schneider getting hit with scandal


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

People are using this latest round of Twitter allegations (some of them simply seem to be people saying "he looks like he would" about other celebs) to suggest the legalisation of homosexuality is behind this. 

Clooney was accused of blackballing a Z list actress and his name has been lumped in with everyone else now too.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Oprah Winfrey obviously...Or Ellen Degeneres
I'm kidding offcouse as we all know it will be The Rock.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

*Wood*y Allen.

:trips2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

The smart money is Bryan Singer. It has been close for years but with all that is happening, if he doesn't get nabbed for it now, he never will.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



birthday_massacre said:


> The smart money is Bryan Singer. It has been close for years but with all that is happening, if he doesn't get nabbed for it now, he never will.



Agreed. I'd also put money on Brett Ratner & Dan Schneider.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Apparently George Clooney said that it was common knowledge that Harvey Weinstein was a womaniser but they didn't know to what extremes, people knew about him for years. People that worked with him knew it but didn't say anything so I wouldn't be surprised if any other names spring up, I think it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Bryan Singer's time has come. Also Charlie Sheen if what Corey Feldman alludes to is true...

Hopefully others like them that prey on kids. Alot of managers and talent scouts like Martin Weiss (before he finally got nabbed) should be next.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Love Jones said:


> Kevin Spacey is being blasted right now on social media. I'm not sure how true the rumors are of him creeping on young boys but I came across this. Read the entire thread.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918909971001217025


To be fair, that rumor has always been a running gag with him. The same exact joke is done with Tom Cruise too. Both apparently have always had men or boys locked in their basement for pleasure.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Dan fucking Schneider.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Love Jones said:


> Kevin Spacey is being blasted right now on social media. I'm not sure how true the rumors are of him creeping on young boys but I came across this. Read the entire thread.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918909971001217025


If Spacey turns out to be one of these monstrous sex offenders I'll be crying myself to sleep for weeks.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Charlie Sheen if he is infact a child predator.

- Vic


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

I'm surprised Michael Bay hasn't been mentioned in any capacity yet. I can only imagine the stories that have been buried about him throughout the years.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Did anyone see the Seth Rogen allegations made by a woman on Twitter? 

He got slaughtered and then there were a number of posts stating her account was hacked and that she'd used a (verified) friends to claim the story wasn't true. 

Whether it turns out to be true or not, when the fuck did trial by media start? Every accusation of anything (be it crime, affairs, gossip etc) in papers, on Twitter/Facebook and every other medium of media or social network, being taking as gospel and adjudged factual and the person/s guilty of whatever.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

All of them


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



> Whether it turns out to be true or not, when the fuck did trial by media start? Every accusation of anything (be it crime, affairs, gossip etc) in papers, on Twitter/Facebook and every other medium of media or social network, being taking as gospel and adjudged factual and the person/s guilty of whatever.


Before people in general would just brush it off or not take it seriously. Since the rumors about Weinstein ended up becoming true, everybody is getting questioned and rightfully so.

- Vc


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

James Cameron is known for being emotionally abusive, I wouldn't be completely shocked if it came out he was sexually abusive too, just because there's a similar pathology there. I hope not though cause JC is one of the GOATs.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Dan "get in the van" Schneider is next. It just makes sense.

Also, based on what I've read about him over the years and the pervy way he acted toward some women on his show, I wouldn't be surprised if some allegations about David Letterman came to light.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Vic Capri said:


> Before people in general would just brush it off or not take it seriously. Since the rumors about Weinstein ended up becoming true, everybody is getting questioned and rightfully so.
> 
> - Vc


Brushing it in the form of a libel and damage to reputation claim? 

It is rightfully so and I'm not arguing with the questions, those speaking out at all or accusing anyone of lying (I wasn't especially speaking about the Hollywood stuff either, just a general point the Seth Rogen thing made me consider). How many times do we see made up stories on Twitter or Facebook become heavily re tweeted, news outlets picking them up and people commenting, slating someone, attacking their Twitter? Story turns out to be bullshit and you still get a tonne of people doubting it was a false story and the old "no smoke without fire" comments. To far too many people, it doesn't matter the substance of what is reported, just the headline and tone of an article/post/tweet.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Reese Witherspoon said she was sexually assaulted by a director when she was 16. I'm not sure what movies she made around that time. Jennifer Lawrence said she was made to do a naked line up. 

Neither has named anyone but I don't think Weinstein is going down alone. He'll tell on the others eventually.

Reese Witherspoon Reveals She Was Sexually Assaulted By a Director at 16

Jennifer Lawrence Reveals She Had to Do 'Naked Line-Up' and Was Told to Lose Weight


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Dan Schneider gotta be next methinks.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Chrome said:


> Dan Schneider gotta be next methinks.


I just looked him up. What a pervert. Allegedly, he assaulted Amanda Bynes and it's why she has some of her issues. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909176761325375488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918317851638943745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918643156215885824


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

I've had my eye on Bryan Singer singer for years

also Sean Penn but only for personal satisfaction


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Empress said:


> I just looked him up. What a pervert. Allegedly, he assaulted Amanda Bynes and it's why she has some of her issues.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909176761325375488
> ...


Wow I've been out of the loop


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Vic Capri said:


> Charlie Sheen if he is infact a child predator.
> 
> - Vic


Charlie sheen molested jailbait or charlie sheen was a sexual predator when he was a child?

Cus let's be honest both are 100% plausible and also cmon it's charlie sheen both are not only plausible but :fact

The stories Emilio estevez could tell about 7 year old charlie sheen raping people left and right :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Empress said:


> Kevin Spacey is being blasted right now on social media. I'm not sure how true the rumors are of him creeping on young boys but I came across this. Read the entire thread.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918909971001217025


Wow so much evidence and facts


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Dan's crime is that he looks like this, while working in kids television.










It's not his fault that he's the go-to suspect in every other episode of SVU.

Then again I've seen the girls sitting on his lap....


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



virus21 said:


> I can see Dan Schneider getting hit with scandal


Who's that ...

give it a googs

...Yep, 100%


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Dan is trickery because a lot of the "proof" is "memes"

I think he's dirty as a motherfucker but when then the investigation starts at pol or the the_Donald your evidence is tainted from the word go


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



BaeJLee said:


> Wow I've been out of the loop


I've seen some 'hints' over the years about the paternity of Britany Spears' little sisters baby as well.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I've seen some 'hints' over the years about the paternity of Britany Spears' little sisters baby as well.


That's scary to think about....

And what was she, 15, 16?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



DX-Superkick said:


> That's scary to think about....
> 
> And what was she, 15, 16?


16 I think


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Dan Schneider could pass as Weinstein's brother in terms of looks


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Seneca said:


> Dan Schneider could pass as Weinstein's brother in terms of looks


No kidding. What an ugly fucker


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

You guys are mean....

He got a lifetime achievement award from Nickelodeon!



Then covered the girls in slime.....:side:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I've seen some 'hints' over the years about the paternity of Britany Spears' little sisters baby as well.


Yeah, I read about this. I heard that her pregnancy is the reason why they shut down production on Zoey 101. If it's true, what kind of sick bastard knocks up a 16-year-old? The fact that this guy is still producing Nick shows and is not behind bars right now is alarming.

Also, I think Corey Feldman needs to go public and start naming names. Career be damned. It's time to expose the assholes who molested the two Coreys and ruined Corey Haim's life.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Judd Apatow :draper2




Vic Capri said:


> Charlie Sheen if he is infact a child predator.
> 
> - Vic


Be interesting to see what Angus T Jones would say if it came out Sheen was a child predator. The only rumor I've heard of him as a child predator is him and Corey Haim on the set of Lucas.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



> Charlie sheen molested jailbait or charlie sheen was a sexual predator when he was a child?


Charlie sheen molested jailbait.

- Vic


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924812236077625345
OH MY GOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOO KEVIN


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

I knew it was only a matter of time before someone went on the record about Kevin Spacey.

*EDIT*

Kevin Spacey responds and comes out as gay 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924848412842971136


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

There's way too many creeps in Hollywood to guess something like this. And the sad part is, there's executives who died and probably got away with so much sexual harrassment without it ever getting to the public. Hollywood is weirdo heaven.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Remember the time Dan "The Man" Schnider contrived all those reasons to have Ariana Grande and Jenette McCurdy barefoot, and then used the official twitter to ask his mostly preteen fanbase to send him pictures of their bare feet?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Honestly not surprised that Spacey came out of the closet. Had my suspicions for a while now. Seemed very inappropriate to add that part to his apology though.

It'll be interesting to see if this leads to the end of House of Cards.

*EDIT:* At this point, a better question to ask is who in Hollywood ISN'T sexually harassing/assaulting anyone?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Some amazing level of deflection attempted by Spacey by 'coming out' when this story gets released. Another Hollywood scumbag. Shocking. Hollywood is just filled with nice folks, isn't it?

:heyman6


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

I am very disgusted with the media right now that they would take Spacey's bait and make the story about him coming out,instead of the fact he assaulted a 14yo and blames it on the fact he was drunk. I hope this predator get's roasted like Weinstein, I also think a lot of gay people are gonna want Spacey's head on a stick now for using this moment to come out and giving ammunition to a bunch of Social Conservative Homophobes who have spent decades trying to link Homosexuality to Pedophilia.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

That's some serious deflection methods. I know he's played a president so he probably looks to the current one for inspiration.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

RIP House of Cards


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925040235066679296
rekt

in before Zachary Quinto is also a child molester


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

At this point you want this stuff to stop make these people eat out of a feeding tube the rest of their lives with no cock.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Kevin Spacey's brother is now claiming that their father was a Nazi who raped him. 



EXCLUSIVE: Kevin Spacey's father was 'Nazi child rapist' who hated the Jews and sexually abused his own son for years - and their mother knew, claims actor's brother


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925040235066679296
> rekt
> 
> in before Zachary Quinto is also a child molester


It's his lack of capitalisation that bothers me most.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Which simpering, deluded actor will be the first to defend Mr. Spacey, I wonder? I can't wait to hear all about how brave he is for coming out. Pure as the driven snow, that one.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Im surprised no one has started looking into Micheal Bay


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*










Surely not Ari Gold.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

WHAT IS GOING ON?


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*










Just saw House Of Cards got cancelled, even though I've never seen it.

Corey Feldman plans on making a movie about Hollywood pedophiles and naming his abusers in that movie.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4804257/corey-feldman-hollywood-paedophile-ring-sexual-abuse-new-film/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

Hollywood is looking more like a novel by Bret Easton Ellis


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



CamillePunk said:


> rekt
> 
> in before Zachary Quinto is also a child molester


Who is rekt here? I think he makes a very important point. Kevin Spacey is a sociopath and his post was very disturbing.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Remember the time Dan "The Man" Schnider contrived all those reasons to have Ariana Grande and Jenette McCurdy barefoot, *and then used the official twitter to ask his mostly preteen fanbase to send him pictures of their bare feet?*


He actually did that?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



samizayn said:


> Who is rekt here? I think he makes a very important point. Kevin Spacey is a sociopath and his post was very disturbing.


kevin spacey duh


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

I think yesterday's news cycle that mostly praised Kevin Spacey for coming out as gay was paid for by his publicist or something, because today all leftist outlets are pretty much unanimously attacking him.

I didn't think that there was any way in hell that the positive news cycle he received yesterday seemed even the slightest bit genuine. It also came from what I consider to be pay for play newspapers like CNN, NBC, ABC and Reuters.

Meanwhile the autists over at the BBC (you are a fucking "reporter", it's your moral obligation as a reporter to figure this shit out instead of asking questions)










With headlines like these, I find it next to impossible to take most of our british friends seriously whenever they talk about anything.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*

And another one

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/jeremy-piven-accused-sexually-assaulting-193415180.html


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925104391748837377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925479638217801733
Also, another person has come forward to accuse Kevin Spacey.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...acey-accused-grabbing-mans-crotch-in-bar.html



> A second Kevin Spacey accuser has come forward claiming the actor groped him in a Los Angeles bar in 2003.
> 
> Tony Montana, who first spoke to Radar Online, told Fox News the "House of Cards" star approached him at Coronet Pub.
> 
> Montana said Spacey grabbed his crotch.


I mean holy fuck, you guys. This could all go on for a while. Hollywood's gonna be a ghost town when this is finished.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



DGenerationMC said:


> Surely not Ari Gold.





The Absolute said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925104391748837377
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925479638217801733
> Also, another person has come forward to accuse Kevin Spacey.
> ...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Nightrow said:


>


:lol Why am I not surprised?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ra...-fired-movie-sexual-harassment-claims-1053162



> Andy Dick Fired From Movie Over Sexual Harassment Claims
> 
> Though the 51-year-old actor denies he groped anyone, he does admit to other inappropriate behavior: "I might have kissed somebody on the cheek to say goodbye and then licked them. That's my thing."
> 
> ...


http://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/oct/31/hollywood-male-abusers-boys-gay-men-kevin-spacey



> Hollywood actors speak of 'rampant' problem of male abusers targeting men
> 
> Speaking out in the wake of an allegation of sexual harassment against Kevin Spacey, male actors say abuse against boys and young men is ‘taboo’ but ‘pervasive’
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924849990257823744


> Gloria Allred, the feminist attorney who has taken on Donald Trump and Bill Cosby, said in an interview on Monday night that she had fielded numerous calls from potential clients following the Spacey allegations. Sexual harassment of gay men in the industry is “rampant”, she said, adding, “It’s as serious a problem as it is with women.”
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> ...


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Reaper said:


> I think yesterday's news cycle that mostly praised Kevin Spacey for coming out as gay was paid for by his publicist or something, because today all leftist outlets are pretty much unanimously attacking him.
> 
> I didn't think that there was any way in hell that the positive news cycle he received yesterday seemed even the slightest bit genuine. It also came from what I consider to be pay for play newspapers like CNN, NBC, ABC and Reuters.
> 
> ...


Are you serious? They spend the entire article destroying him, the headline is simple framing for the article...

Why do people love the latest star trek? And then an article explaining exactly why people love it is no different than an article with a headline saying 'this is why people love the latest star trek'.

In fact, googling why are people angry about Kevin Spacey gets multiple hits from multiple outlets as well as multiple YouTube videos.

How on earth this gives you concern is beyond me.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



draykorinee said:


> Are you serious? They spend the entire article destroying him, the headline is simple framing for the article...
> 
> Why do people love the latest star trek? And then an article explaining exactly why people love it is no different than an article with a headline saying 'this is why people love the latest star trek'.
> 
> ...


Majority of people don't read anything but headlines. Which is why I said the problem is the headline.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Reaper said:


> draykorinee said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious? They spend the entire article destroying him, the headline is simple framing for the article...
> ...


Then this isn't a UK press issue, just a media issue in general, Its almost like you choose the liberal media every time on purpose


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



draykorinee said:


> Then this isn't a UK press issue, just a media issue in general, Its almost like you choose the liberal media every time on purpose


The more liberal the country is the less conservative leaning headlines you find, therefore more liberal headlines to criticize. Sweden, Canada, UK and France fall in the category of what _I _consider irredeemable ultra leftist countries who push socialist politics to the extreme and their own detriment. 

FWIW, I criticize ultra conservatives like Pamela Geller, The Rebel, masculinists like Gavin McGuinness, female-bashing traditionalists like Faith Goldy, Hopkins and sometimes even Lauren Southern etc as well. I often disagree with Ann Coulter and Stefan Molyneux and I even dislike most of what Shapiro says. I criticize Trump when I think it's necessary etc etc. 

Most people don't pay attention when I critique conservatives however because they see me as a conservative so they assume that I agree with all conservatives all the time. 

I'm the victim of negative stereotyping here :Shrug


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Reaper said:


> draykorinee said:
> 
> 
> > Then this isn't a UK press issue, just a media issue in general, Its almost like you choose the liberal media every time on purpose
> ...


Lol you might be right negative stereotyping. I'll accept the rebuke.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Well, the allegations are having an impact on the bottom line. 

The new George Clooney/Matt Damon flick is a total bomb at the box office.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Y'all better not be expecting any new Rush Hour movies anytime soon. Brett Ratner's next.

http://variety.com/2017/biz/news/br...stridge-accused-sexual-harassment-1202604256/



> Director and producer Brett Ratner has been accused of sexual harassment by six women, including actress Natasha Henstridge, according to a report published Wednesday by the Los Angeles Times.
> 
> Ratner, through his attorney Martin Singer, strongly denied the allegations to the Times.
> 
> ...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Soft-boiled clitoris? Throw him away for using that pick-up line alone. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925728664138014720


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Soft boiled clitoris... ?

I love the fact he responded with I respect women and I'm sorry.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

"soft-boiled clitoris"


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Well, I'm totally beginning to understand now why Feminists think that there are rapists around every corner. Apparently, the circles they hang around in are full of rapists and predators who pretend to be their "allies" as a way to get near them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Funny how most of the posters on the right that were defending Trump for his sexually assaults on women, and not believing the women because htey came way after the fact, are not bashing all the "liberal" Hollywood actors who did the same thing.

Kind of funny how that works But that is typical right winged logic


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Bryan singer better run


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



zrc said:


> Bryan singer better run


his days are numbered, he should have been busted a long time ago.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Most of the people being exposed have histories of being dickbags

They spent their careers talking down people, insulting people, belittling people, and talking themselves up. Its no surprise they come to feel that the "ordinary people" are just props. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ce...l-harassment-accusation/ar-AAukbIg?li=BBnb4R7

Hoffman for example was infamous for "breaking the all the rules" and dominating his sets, people thought it was brave and charming not realizing maybe its because he is an asshole who thinks he is superior to the people he works with


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Kevin Spacey discovered Colin Farrell on a London stage. Rumour has it Farrell lived w/ Spacey... and repaid him w/ sexual favours (the service was also provided to others). 

Stories of Spacey's antics are not new. If 10% of the stuff is true, he's in a real spot of bother. Groping, soliciting sex, young men ... it paints an image of a predatory, flamboyant and sexually insatiable individual. 

Corey Haim's abuser... http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...ex-ring-including-rape-late-corey-haim-4.html... I got the year wrong in the reveal haha.

Corey Feldman is going to milk this for all it's worth. JS has come up in his biography, from memory. But he has said Joel Schumacher is kosher... 



Spoiler









































 Not convinced.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Kevin Spacey discovered Colin Farrell on a London stage. Rumour has it Farrell lived w/ Spacey... and repaid him w/ sexual favours (the service was also provided to others).
> 
> Stories of Spacey's antics are not new. If 10% of the stuff is true, he's in a real spot of bother. Groping, soliciting sex, young men ... it paints an image of a predatory, flamboyant and sexually insatiable individual.


Yes indeed. Reportedly allegations concerning Kevin Spacey's behavior goes back to when he was breaking in to the industry. And when he worked with Bryan Singer on _The Usual Suspects_, evidently the director left the entire cast and crew holding the proverbial bag and in the lurch on a Friday for what was previously deemed a technical scout. An entire day went by as nobody could get a hold of Singer, and the technical scout was canceled, with everyone's time wasted, only for everyone to discover Monday morning that Singer had decided to relieve the personal stress of the production by indulging in what he admitted was a "dirty weekend" in Las Vegas with a younger, teenage boyfriend from France. 

Several days later, apparently, Spacey was caught in Bryan Singer's trailer with this youthful boyfriend. Spacey reportedly shot Singer an "aw shucks"/cat-ate-the-canary look as he exited the trailer while Singer approached it, having enjoyed a midday rendezvous with Singer's French boy. 

These are widely known as episodes which took place throughout almost all corners of Hollywood and they are doubtless merely one speck of sand in the Mojave Desert.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Amazed that Dan 'get in the van' Schneider aka Dan 'Hold her tighter, she's a fighter' Schenider hasn't been implicated yet















:woah

Note to the FBI and other law enforcement agencies: This post is meant purely as :keys and is not libellous in any way or intended to besmirch Dan's good name :cozy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



birthday_massacre said:


> his days are numbered, he should have been busted a long time ago.


Should've been busted when he'd tell teenage boys they could be in X-Men if they gave him some sugar.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Brett Ratner's stories are disgusting

Natasha Henstridge used to be my teenage crush and I was terribly sad to read what happened to her.

I'm surprised nothing came out of WWE so far, I always imagined some women had to satisfy Vince's bulging ego to keep their jobs
What about Rosa and Hayes ?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

*FRANK UNDERWOOD'S DOWNFALL IRL CONTINUES!!!!!

MAN STATES THAT HE HAD EXTENDED SEXUAL RELATIONSHIP WITH SPACEY WHEN HE WAS 14!!!!!!

'HOUSE OF CARDS' EMPLOYEES COME FORWARD WITH ACCUSATIONS!!!!!!!*

http://www.vulture.com/2017/11/kevin-spacey-alleged-sexual-relationship.html



> ....a man who was friendly with a member of the New York staff approached the magazine to talk about Spacey. At the age of 14, he says, he began a sexual relationship with the actor, who was then 24, that ended with what he describes as an attempted rape.
> 
> ...He first met Spacey in 1981, when the actor was a guest teacher at a weekend acting class he took in Westchester County; he was then a 12-year-old student. Spacey was 22 and working in the New York theater scene. They met again by chance in line at Shakespeare in the Park in 1983, when the student was 14 years old; Spacey had made his Broadway debut in Henrik Ibsen’s Ghosts the year prior. After that meeting, he says, Spacey gave him his phone number, and the two began a sexual relationship.


https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/02/new-kevin-spacey-accusations-come-from-house-of-cards-crew/



> Earlier this week, Netflix announced that the next (sixth) season of its show House of Cards would be its last -- and then suspended production -- when allegations emerged of sexual harassment by lead actor Kevin Spacey. Today, eight people who worked on the show told CNN that Spacey repeatedly sexually harassed people on set, and one said that the actor sexually assaulted him.
> 
> All eight, who had worked or currently work on House of Cards, spoke to CNN on the condition of anonymity for fear of repercussions. According to them, Spacey's sexual harassment created a 'toxic' work environment across the show's run for young male crew members, which included non-consensual touching and sexually-charged comments.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Kevin Spacey is going down hard. I never would've thought this about him but it seems to have been an open secret.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

I heard the rumor of Spacey being gay, but thought nothing of it. I had no idea he was a child predator. Wow...







The List Keeps Growing said:


> Harvey Weinstein
> Brett Ratner
> Bryan Singer
> Ben Affleck
> ...












*BURN IT DOWN!*

- Vic


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

:thelist


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

What's worse is, none of this is surprising. Everybody knows about the seedy underbelly of Hollywood. It goes way back.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Lars von Trier added himself to the list. Bjork accused _a_ Danish filmmaker of sexual harassment. Von Trier couldn't get off his seat quick enough to deny it.



DesolationRow said:


> Yes indeed. Reportedly allegations concerning Kevin Spacey's behavior goes back to when he was breaking in to the industry. And when he worked with Bryan Singer on _The Usual Suspects_, evidently the director left the entire cast and crew holding the proverbial bag and in the lurch on a Friday for what was previously deemed a technical scout. An entire day went by as nobody could get a hold of Singer, and the technical scout was canceled, with everyone's time wasted, only for everyone to discover Monday morning that Singer had decided to relieve the personal stress of the production by indulging in what he admitted was a "dirty weekend" in Las Vegas with a younger, teenage boyfriend from France.
> 
> Several days later, apparently, Spacey was caught in Bryan Singer's trailer with this youthful boyfriend. Spacey reportedly shot Singer an "aw shucks"/cat-ate-the-canary look as he exited the trailer while Singer approached it, having enjoyed a midday rendezvous with Singer's French boy.
> 
> These are widely known as episodes which took place throughout almost all corners of Hollywood and they are doubtless merely one speck of sand in the Mojave Desert.


 I still say Spacey will wriggle his way out of this.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Lars von Trier added himself to the list. Bjork accused _a_ Danish filmmaker of sexual harassment. Von Trier couldn't get off his seat quick enough to deny it.
> 
> I still say Spacey will wriggle his way out of this.


Wriggle out of it and an hour later celebrate with a twink.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Lars von Trier added himself to the list. Bjork accused _a_ Danish filmmaker of sexual harassment. Von Trier couldn't get off his seat quick enough to deny it.
> 
> I still say Spacey will wriggle his way out of this.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Legally speaking you are probably right, @eyebrowmorroco. In terms of landing parts in Hollywood, though, Spacey could very well be finished.


Actress Paz de la Huerta is now claiming that Harvey Weinstein raped her twice in 2010: 

http://www.tmz.com/2017/11/02/paz-de-la-huerta-harvey-weinstein-rape-nypd/



> Harvey Weinstein forced himself on "Boardwalk Empire" star Paz de la Huerta twice in her home ... according to the actress, whose allegation has launched a new NYPD investigation.
> 
> Paz told CBS News the first alleged rape happened in October 2010 ... when Weinstein offered to give her a ride to her NYC apartment following a party they both attended. She claims he insisted on having drinks at her place, and when they did ... "He pushed me on the bed ... and it happened all very suddenly."
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Apparently, it seems that Spacey's rapey ways continued during the filming of HoC's. Apparently, he's also "seeking treatment". None of these assholes will ever see any jail time and are just taking paid vacations instead. 

Hmmm. Sounds familiar. 

Corey Feldman is probably still going to face some resistance, but it seems like people's view on him is changing. 

https://www.waynedupree.com/corey-feldman-names-first-member-hollywood-child-sex-ring/


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> I still say Spacey will wriggle his way out of this.


One does not simply wiggle their way out of these accusations. If it were only one or two, maybe he could've found a way to survive. But it's too late. Too many people have come forward with harrowing stories about this guy. Even if no criminal charges are brought forward, he's sure to be blacklisted from the industry now.

Kevin Spacey's career is over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

If it was just adult men then Spacey might be ok. Anthony Rapp was 14. It's not that the industry wouldn't give him another chance, it's the audience that won't give him another chance.

edit: I was not aware of new allegations. Career is double dead now.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah, no come back from this, he's done.


----------



## AJ GOAT (May 10, 2017)

It's a shame because Spacey was, to me anyway, one hell of an actor. I agree thought that he's done and rightly so if he committed these disgusting acts


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

"........then they investigate." -Frank Underwood

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/scotland-yard-launches-investigation-kevin-spacey-1202606250/



> Scotland Yard has launched an investigation into Kevin Spacey following an allegation that he sexually assaulted an aspiring British actor in London nearly a decade ago.
> 
> The man, who has not been identified, told authorities this week that he had approached Spacey in 2008 asking for help with his career, according to the Sun newspaper. The double Oscar winner then invited the young man, who was 23 at the time, to his home in South London. Spacey was artistic director of The Old Vic theater, a post he held from 2004 to 2015.
> 
> The aspiring actor, now 32, told police that he and Spacey smoked marijuana, after which he passed out, the Sun reported. The man alleges that, upon regaining consciousness, he found Spacey performing oral sex on him. He told the “House of Cards” star to stop, then fled the house. Spacey allegedly warned him not to tell anyone what had happened.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> James Cameron is known for being emotionally abusive, I wouldn't be completely shocked if it came out he was sexually abusive too, just because there's a similar pathology there. I hope not though cause JC is one of the GOATs.


What utter nonsense.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> What utter nonsense.


What an enlightening rebuttal.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What an enlightening rebuttal.


There's nothing to rebuttal. You made a stupid comment, I called it out for what it was.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> There's nothing to rebuttal. You made a stupid comment, I called it out for what it was.


If you're not going to explain why it was stupid then why comment in the first place?


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If you're not going to explain why it was stupid then why comment in the first place?


Why would you post such a nonsensical comment to begin without even explaining how it has any merit?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Why would you post such a nonsensical comment to begin without even explaining how it has any merit?


So you absolutely refuse to explain what about my comment is false/stupid/meritless? Then I'm not going to waste my time replying to you further. Have a nice day.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So you absolutely refuse to explain what about my comment is false/stupid/meritless? Then I'm not going to waste my time replying to you further. Have a nice day.


Feels like arguing with a child. You were the first to make the comment, I'm now asking you to defend it before I properly tear it apart and you seem unable to do that, thus proving my point. Good day.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*










Hollywood grooming and pedophilia is real. I have literally no doubts about it anymore.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Feels like arguing with a child. You were the first to make the comment, I'm now asking you to defend it before I properly tear it apart and you seem unable to do that, thus proving my point. Good day.


Just "tear it apart" and be done with it. Jesus.




:side:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

It's amazing what kind of sickos are in Hollywood. Pretty surprising since they're so progressive and forward-thinking that so many of them are kiddie-diddlers. Gross.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



ShowStopper said:


> It's amazing what kind of sickos are in Hollywood. Pretty surprising since they're so progressive and forward-thinking that so many of them are kiddie-diddlers. Gross.


Its called being full of shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



ShowStopper said:


> Pretty surprising since they're so progressive and forward-thinking that so many of them are kiddie-diddlers. Gross.


If it's so wrong, then why do boys produce semen at 12 and girls start menstruating?

Science! Checkmate!


*obviously a joke!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Reaper said:


> Corey Feldman is probably still going to face some resistance, but it seems like people's view on him is changing.
> 
> https://www.waynedupree.com/corey-feldman-names-first-member-hollywood-child-sex-ring/


I have no idea who that is but I'm guessing he's saving the big names for his film and getting the nobodies out of the way first on chat shows.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

I am still blown away by Kevin Spacey being guilty of such things.

The gay part, I said to someone a long time ago there was something about him that just screamed 'I love dick', so, that really wasn't a shock to me.

My favorite movie is L.A. Confidential, I was like 14 when that movie came out and I thought Spacey was pretty hot in that movie for some reason.


I now feel weird about that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Kevin Spacey is facing a new allegation each day. Apparenty, he attacked someone in the UK in 2008.

*Scotland Yard Launches Investigation Into Alleged Sexual Assault by Kevin Spacey
*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926554923197763584

Alec Baldwin decided to fess up over any bad behavior.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926197239780925440
Brett Ratner is facing more accusations.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926522644396097536


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926225462325542912
The guy who assaulted Terry Crews has been identified.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926563036357451776


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924860828716736512



hahah


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Wow, I wish Danny Masterson would force himself on/in me, it wouldn't be rape, though, I want it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Well I think this news marks the conclusion of Kevin Spacey's career. Netflix has officially fired him from House of Cards.

https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/3/16605494/kevin-spacey-netflix-house-of-cards-fired



> Earlier this week Netflix shut down production on House of Cards in the wake of actor Anthony Rapp’s sexual abuse allegations against Kevin Spacey. Today, the streaming service announced it is going a step further, and will no longer work with the actor in any capacity whatsoever.
> 
> “Netflix will not be involved with any further production of House of Cards that includes Kevin Spacey,” a Netflix spokesperson said in a statement. “We will continue to work with MRC during this hiatus time to evaluate our path forward as it relates to the show. We have also decided we will not be moving forward with the release of the film Gore, which was in post-production, starring and produced by Kevin Spacey."


Godspeed, President Underwood.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



The Absolute said:


> Well I think this should put the finishing touches on this Kevin Spacey stuff. Netflix has officially fired him from House of Cards.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/3/16605494/kevin-spacey-netflix-house-of-cards-fired
> 
> ...


At the end of last season, his wife took over since he resigned and the cliffhanger was she was not going to pardon him.

All they have to do is send him to jail off the screen and go with Robin Wright as the lead, she is a great actress and can easily carry the show.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



birthday_massacre said:


> At the end of last season, his wife took over since he resigned and the cliffhanger was she was not going to pardon him.
> 
> All they have to do is send him to jail off the screen and go with Robin Wright as the lead, she is a great actress and can easily carry the show.


I mean yeah, the show will do fine without him, given how they set things up at the end of season 5. But this firing officially marks the end of his career. I highly doubt he's gonna find work again.

The irony if they send Frank Underwood to jail when Spacey himself could be facing prison time.....


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



birthday_massacre said:


> At the end of last season, his wife took over since he resigned and the cliffhanger was she was not going to pardon him.
> 
> All they have to do is send him to jail off the screen and go with Robin Wright as the lead, she is a great actress and can easily carry the show.


The rumor is that netflix is kicking around the idea of a spin-off


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Reaper said:


> Hollywood grooming and pedophilia is real. I have literally no doubts about it anymore.


Damn it. I was so happy watching Stranger Things 2 and now shit like this is gonna make me have nightmares of Hopper sexually harassing Jane

God...fucking...damnit can the world just not be fucked up for just one goddamn day?

Can a 13 year old girl just be a 13 year old girl without fucked up people trying to turn her into some kind of sick fucking sex symbol?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Louis CK has been accused by multiple female comedians of jerking off in front of them without their consent while standing by the door of whichever room they were alone in at the time. You'd think there'd at least be an online witch hunt for him but he has done a good job of no selling the accusations which is seemingly more effective at sweeping them under the rug than apologising or going out of your way to deny them. During one of his appearances on the O&A show he admitted to showing his dick to a retarded girl at some point in his youth so it wouldn't surprise me if stuff like that has been a lifelong kink for him. 

He also talked about a crazy old man who was known locally for trying to subtly touch himself through his pockets while holding a casual conversation with whoever he wanted to get off on. Apparently he tried to pull this stunt with Louis and his friends multiple times. He claims they'd just humor him for the laughs but considering how similar their actions were maybe the old man rubbed off on Louis in more ways than one.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



DX-Superkick said:


> Just "tear it apart" and be done with it. Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's zero basis for claiming that being emotionally abusive (however you wish to define that) automatically leads to being sexually abusive, so there's nothing to tear apart unless someone attempts to make a substantial argument in favor of it. Don't put the obligation of explaining one's self onto me, put it on the person who originally made the statement.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> *There's zero basis for claiming that being emotionally abusive (however you wish to define that) automatically leads to being sexually abusive*, so there's nothing to tear apart unless someone attempts to make a substantial argument in favor of it. Don't put the obligation of explaining one's self onto me, put it on the person who originally made the statement.


So your basis for claiming my post was "utter nonsense" was the fact that you misread it?



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> James Cameron is known for being emotionally abusive, *I wouldn't be completely shocked if it came out he was sexually abusive too, just because there's a similar pathology there.* I hope not though cause JC is one of the GOATs.


Had you just told me what part you disagreed with, I could've clarified for you, instead you chose to have a petulant back and forth.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

https://www.salon.com/2017/11/02/co...r&tse_id=INF_c76bd850c25211e7b926579f881108d6

Corey Feldman names actor he alleges sexually abused him

John Grissom



Corey Feldman, a popular teen star of the 1980s who appeared in such films as "Stand by Me" and "The Lost Boys," acted today on a promise he’d made last year to name the abuser who he claims preyed on him when he was a child.
“I would love to name names,” Feldman told the Hollywood Reporter in a 2016 interview. At the time, Feldman claimed that predatory men in the film industry had been “grooming” teenage or preteen actors — including himself — at lavish Hollywood parties. He also alleged that his frequent acting partner and friend, Corey Haim, had been raped at age 11 — a claim that Haim’s mother, Judy Haim, has previously denied.

“We're not talking about huge executives and directors that I am aware of that were involved in this,” Feldman, now 46, said in 2016. “The people that I knew doing it were publicists, they were photographers for teen magazines, things like that.”

In an appearance today on the nationally-syndicated talk show “Dr. Oz,” Feldman openly named one man who he alleges molested him: actor John Grissom. "I believe that I can also bring down, potentially, a pedophile ring that I've been aware of since I was a child," Feldman told Dr. Oz. Then, live on air, Feldman proceeded to call the Los Angeles Police Department and report Grissom.
A Hollywood Reporter story revealed that Grissom had previous related charges on his record, including a “a 2001 arrest for child molestation charges.” Despite Grissom having been found guilty in 2003, the Reporter noted that he had not registered as a sex offender with the state of California, in violation of state law. Dr. Oz's legal counsel elaborated on the legal details in a Facebook segment.

Grissom is not a well-known actor, and only has only two credits on his IMDb page: “License to Drive” (1988) and 1989’s “Dream a Little Dream.” Both films also starred Feldman and Haim. At the time those films were made, both Feldman and Haim would have been between 16 and 18.
Recently, Feldman has been an outspoken advocate for victims of child sexual abuse like himself. In a video monologue posted on Dr. Oz's website, Feldman said that he wanted to "find out exactly who these people are, where they're located, and hopefully bring them to justice and bring them into light." Feldman then said he was trying to raise money to fund a feature film so that he could "tell the story in great detail." "It's important for people to actually grasp and understand the feelings and emotions of what I went through as a child and what it's like to face these kinds of fears, and to have the kind of pressure of alienation and degradation I've had to face," Feldman added.

Feldman has suggested he will reveal more names of abusers after receiving financing for a self-produced film on the subject. In October 2017, Feldman initiated a crowdfunding campaign called "Corey Feldman's TRUTH campaign." In the Youtube video accompanying the crowdfunding campaign, Feldman said, "right off the bat, I can name six names, one of whom is still very powerful today." Feldman added that he hoped to "break the dam of silence" by producing a film that would be "the most honest and true depiction of child abuse ever portrayed, by telling my own story." "Everybody wants the answer. Who did this? Who's responsible," Feldman said in the video. He added that he hoped his film would "let the truth be told" and "let justice be served."


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Harry Dreyfuss says Kevin Spacey groped him when he was 18 years old.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926921864139517953
Uma Thurman says she will make a comment once she is ready to do so.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926835766738567169


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Surprised people are coming out since it's been going on forever.

Alec Baldwin coming out pisses me off because like Penn, his holier than thou attitude and preaching was annoying. Now he's trying to get in front of it.

The cockroaches are all scurrying out and most of them seem to be the preachy types.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Miss Sally said:


> Surprised people are coming out since it's been going on forever.
> 
> Alec Baldwin coming out pisses me off because like Penn, his holier than thou attitude and preaching was annoying. Now he's trying to get in front of it.
> 
> The cockroaches are all scurrying out and most of them seem to be the preachy types.


Like I said, this is what happened to the Evangelicals back in the 90s.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Alec Baldwin and Sean Penn? That's like some of the least shocking news ever.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



ShowStopper said:


> Alec Baldwin and Sean Penn? That's like some of the least shocking news ever.


I expect Robert Downey Jr. and Charlie Sheen's 'confessions' any day now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I expect Robert Downey Jr. and Charlie Sheen's 'confessions' any day now.


Hollywood liberal men; lots of them of have issues, it would seem..


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I expect Robert Downey Jr. and Charlie Sheen's 'confessions' any day now.


I hate stuff like this because if you only "confess" because everyone is being caught and called out, it's not really a confession. Hopefully Baldwin takes his bumps because he's be non-stop with his nonsense and will try to spin it to help his image.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927384722338123776
Ben Affleck tried to bully the media into staying quiet about the allegations against Casey. He and Matt Damon rub me the wrong way.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927384722338123776
> Ben Affleck tried to bully the media into staying quiet about the allegations against Casey. He and Matt Damon rub me the wrong way.


Wonder if more allegations will come out about him and his brother? He also sounds like he's trying to get ahead of everything so he can use the excuse of "It's how I was but now I want to change things."


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Miss Sally said:


> Wonder if more allegations will come out about him and his brother? He also sounds like he's trying to get ahead of everything so he can use the excuse of "It's how I was but now I want to change things."


That's exactly what he's doing.

Do you like George Clooney? I've generally been a fan but he comes off very smarmy lately. I don't think he's a predator but he obviously knows more than he's telling. I don't know if I'm just suspecting everyone at this point.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Empress said:


> That's exactly what he's doing.
> 
> Do you like George Clooney? I've generally been a fan but he comes off very smarmy lately. I don't think he's a predator but he obviously knows more than he's telling. I don't know if I'm just suspecting everyone at this point.


I used to be but got a little iffy when he became a Hollywood preacher type. During the migrant crisis he was telling people to open their homes yet he never let anyone stay in his private homes, owns a home on an island which he doesn't allow anyone to boat by and then left when migrants were near his home because he didn't feel it was safe.

I was like yeah... this guy is a hypocrite. There's been some allegations of him doing stuff but he's been known to be an asshole on set, tho he says it's just "pranks". If I recall he hit some actress in the head with something and called it a prank.

He may not be a molester but he is an asshole and a hypocrite.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Maybe there's some truth to those Robert DeNiro accusations after all.



> Alec Baldwin coming out pisses me off because like Penn, his holier than thou attitude and preaching was annoying.


This same guy that tries to take the moral high ground called his own daughter a pig.

- Vic


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Ed Westwick accused of Raping actor.*

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...estwick-raped-her_us_5a01ba61e4b0368a4e86f047 


> Actress Kristina Cohen Says ‘Gossip Girl’ Star Ed Westwick Raped Her
> “He held me down and raped me,” she wrote over Facebook.
> 
> Actress Kristina Cohen said in a lengthy Facebook post shared Monday that “Gossip Girl” star Ed Westwick raped her three years ago.
> ...


 It's kinda crazy how quick a whole fanbase can turn on you so quickly. Especially considering these are just accusations and she could just be saying this to get some clout. Call me a dick for saying that but i'm not gonna call him a POS rapist until I see some evidence. Whatever happen to innocent until proven guilty?


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

We have a thread for these kind of thing TBH, although I appreciate I'm back seat moderating.

There's so many more to come too, Hollywood's been so smug recently with Trump that it's kinda funny to see the drama.

Personally I'm not sure why this is a Facebook post? Tell the authorities and get them to arrest the guy.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Ed Westwick accused of Raping actor.*



draykorinee said:


> *We have a thread for these kind of thing TBH, *although I appreciate I'm back seat moderating.
> 
> There's so many more to come too, Hollywood's been so smug recently with Trump that it's kinda funny to see the drama.
> 
> Personally I'm not sure why this is a Facebook post? Tell the authorities and get them to arrest the guy.


Really? Where?


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

DELETE said:


> draykorinee said:
> 
> 
> > *We have a thread for these kind of thing TBH, *although I appreciate I'm back seat moderating.
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/#/topics/2253922

TBH it had slid a page or so back so not immediately visible.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Someone who wouldn't surprise me is Barbara from Shark Tank, she is always openly making sexual remarks to men when they are pitching their products or the men they use in their pitches.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*






:damn

Hulu burned down Netflix's boy before the story broke.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

It will be hard, I'm sure people thought this would blow over so expect Hollywood studios to be paying off, using lawyers and any trick they can to silence people.

I'm sure there are more women who will call out people like Affleck because let's be real, the guy was one of the biggest assholes in his younger days but WB will do anything to protect him because Batman/DC IP is worth a lot, we're talking billions.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Miss Sally said:


> It will be hard, I'm sure people thought this would blow over so expect Hollywood studios to be paying off, using lawyers and any trick they can to silence people.
> 
> I'm sure there are more women who will call out people like Affleck because let's be real, the guy was one of the biggest assholes in his younger days but WB will do anything to protect him because Batman/DC IP is worth a lot, we're talking billions.


Right. These Hollywood studios will protect their golden gooses until it's no longer profitable. Affleck is a lame Batman to me. So, I'd drop him just because of that. Too bad for the suits that social media is giving people more power. Not enough but it's a platform. But if you kill one snake, another head pops up. 

Are you watching the news right now? A former TV News anchor has just accused Kevin Spacey of giving her 18-year-old son alcohol and then assaulting him. Her son has now just filed charges.

Charlie Sheen is now being named.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928303322922192896*
EDIT:
*
New allegation


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928357076975304704


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

As long as these allegations are true, I'm al for it


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Louis CK may be next


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



T Hawk said:


> Louis CK may be next


Seriously?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...allville-actress-second-command-sex-cult.html

This one's for Alex Jones.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Blackbeard said:


> Seriously?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928710507359539201
apparently, he had some movie or show premiere that was supposed to happen soon and it was quickly pulled.

they will now rightfully use his stand up routine to show what a monster he is


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



T Hawk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928710507359539201


What is it with these overweight guys and masturbating in front of women? Like what are the expecting to achieve with these displays of vulgarity? Do they think the sight of an unattractive male wanking is going to arouse them or something? Ugh, what a creepy moron.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Some very talented actors have been busted or accused so far. It's like a disease I tell you.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Reddit comment on the New York Times Article that summarizes it.



> tldr of NYT Article
> 1)
> Period: late 90s
> Involved: Anonymous woman (early 20s) (working on a production he was involved with)
> ...


First one sounds like a witch hunt type deal, fourth one literally was him asking and getting a no so nothing happened, third one was somewhat weird and creepy but generally not that bad. The only one that is bad here is the 2nd one, but honestly he doesn't sound like a predator or any shit like that at all. Rather, this feels like an awkward as fuck dude who should know how to read people better. I don't see "rape" or anything like that in most of these, but that might be me.

Watch this blow up and be compared equally to Harvey Weinstein though. Although there are a good bunch of them who are fucking disgusting for raping women and coming across like complete creeps and predators (and I'm happy they are getting exposed), I feel like any allegation towards anybody is going to be taken as fact right now, and this is going to turn into a huge witch-hunt.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Blackbeard said:


> What is it with these overweight guys and masturbating in front of women? Like what are the expecting to achieve with these displays of vulgarity? Do they think the sight of an unattractive male wanking is going to arouse them or something? Ugh, what a creepy moron.


I'm thinking they watch too much porn.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

charlie sheen with regards to corey heim


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Never cared for Louis CK. Occasionally clever but I never laughed out loud at any of his material. Always thought his comedy was too ignorant and mean spirited.

Not surprised to hear he's kind of a creep, but he's hardly a 'predator'.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

I just find it odd that all of this is becoming a big issue now. I swear I saw an episode of "Family Guy" a long time ago where they made a joke about Kevin Spacey diddling kids, so, that has to be something that was known among people. Similarly, I swear one or two female comedians claimed years ago that Louis CK made them watch him masturbate. Hell, there is even an old video of Courtney Love from the late 90s on Youtube where she says jokingly "never go to Harvey Weinstein's parties".

All of this shit has apparently been known for a long time.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Next year's Oscars should be interesting with how they address all of this if they even makes jokes, skits and a theme out of it.

They go from #OscarSoWhite to #OscarGotTouched


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

I wonder if they will start taking Globes and Oscars away from people.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Ragnar Lothbrok said:


> I wonder if they will start taking Globes and Oscars away from people.


Until there is actual proof of these men raping women then that really should not happen.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Dr. Middy said:


> Reddit comment on the New York Times Article that summarizes it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youre incorrect about 4th one, him apologizing for "shoving her into bathroom" is more than likely him getting her mixed up with whomever he did shove into the bathroom :/


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

forget the witch hunt aspect of all this. People aren't using their heads when decyphering the different actions here. I'm sorry, this is NOT "black ball", "OMG Louis CK is a monster" territory. It sounds like a guy who legit has a fetish that got the better of him a few times. A "flasher" is NOT the same as an actual sexual abuser. 

I'm so fucking tired of everyone being on their high horse and "getting" everyone for their "crimes". I am not a good enough person to point the finger at anyone and i feel like most people need to realize the same about themselves.

and holy crap it just occured to me that a majority of this stuff happened before 2007?!!? I thought this happened when he was a huge big shot and used his power to try and hide and smear his "victims". In the late 90s he wasn't anything...why would anyone be afraid of him or what "he could do to their career" in the late 90s?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Empress said:


> Right. These Hollywood studios will protect their golden gooses until it's no longer profitable. Affleck is a lame Batman to me. So, I'd drop him just because of that. Too bad for the suits that social media is giving people more power. Not enough but it's a platform. But if you kill one snake, another head pops up.
> 
> Are you watching the news right now? A former TV News anchor has just accused Kevin Spacey of giving her 18-year-old son alcohol and then assaulting him. Her son has now just filed charges.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I am sure Private Investigators, Paparazzi and "Fixers" are being deployed by the dozens to intimidate, blackmail or pay off anyone and everyone they can. More stars probably won't come out because suddenly their dirty laundry gets aired out. 

Tho this might be so big that they won't be able to stop all the leaks and if people who did get blackmailed into silence came out about the blackmail it would even be bigger!


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

All of this is starting to get to a place to where I can't tell anymore what's true or not, which tells me that the media is fanning the flames on this. I have to stop and remind myself that innocence until proven guilty isn't just a motto, it's in the Constitution. I hope if some of these accusations are true, that those who are responsible pay the price, and I hope that if some of these accusations are false, that those who are responsible pay the price.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



DELETE said:


> Until there is actual proof of these men raping women then that really should not happen.


Roman Polanski was found guilty of rape, fled the country and STILL got a major award at the end of the year.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



TheNightmanCometh said:


> All of this is starting to get to a place to where I can't tell anymore what's true or not, which tells me that the media is fanning the flames on this. I have to stop and remind myself that innocence until proven guilty isn't just a motto, it's in the Constitution. I hope if some of these accusations are true, that those who are responsible pay the price, and I hope that if some of these accusations are false, that those who are responsible pay the price.


Statute of limitations is interfering with almost all investigations and charges.

At this point "innocent till proven guilty" may be an enabler in some cases. It's kind of grimy that it's gotten to this point, but America would do itself a favor to remove limitations on when rapists can be tried.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929035923005812736


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Ellen Page is going on the record


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929049454254219264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929050922382254080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929051427548422144


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Damn, this just keeps giving. What a cesspit these women had to be a part of.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



draykorinee said:


> Damn, this just keeps giving. What a cesspit these women had to be a part of.


Men don't seem to get away from this either. Hollywood is a shithole.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

*I know it's not Hollywood but Ric Flair has to be soon, right?*


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



virus21 said:


> Men don't seem to get away from this either. Hollywood is a shithole.


Yes you're correct it's not just one gender.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

At least Louis CK was forthright about it and didn't bullshit about how he has sex addiction and needs treatment or some self-serving 'I'm a victim too really!' narcissistic garbage. 

A lot of these allegations sound like high school shit. Groping, 'randomly' whipping your dick out in front of a girl (or guy if that's the way you're inclined), etc. But with these people they didn't happen in high school, they happened when the perpetrators were 25, 30, 40 years out of high school. What the fuck. That shit rides the line if you're doing it when you're 14, 15, 16 etc... Doing it when you're 40, 50, 60 whatever isn't riding the line anymore, the line isn't even visible when you're that age. You know that shit is wrong by then.

And then of course the other allegations are straight-up rape that should see people in jail for a long ass time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

*Louis CK's admission seems very genuine and sincere. It doesn't excuse what he did but I think he's handling it in the best possible way...especially when you look at how others are handling being accused. 



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929054011742879745*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

More allegations, this time from Anthony Edwards who starred on ER


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929069070384758784


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Can we just blow up Hollywood? Just leave it a crater, fill it with water, plant some trees and call it Lake Hollywood National Park.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

The Louis CK stuff is old news. I think his career can survive this because A) it was adult women he jacked off in front of and B) all he did was jack off in front of women and C) he's always been ashamed and apologized for this.

Not saying jacking off in front of women that don't want to see that is ok. It's bad. But it pales in comparison to physical sexual assault. And it's nothing compared to sexually assaulting a child or minor.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



MrMister said:


> The Louis CK stuff is old news. I think his career can survive this because A) it was adult women he jacked off in front of and B) all he did was jack off in front of women and C) *he's always been ashamed and apologized for this.*
> 
> Not saying jacking off in front of women that don't want to see that is ok. It's bad. But it pales in comparison to physical sexual assault. And it's nothing compared to sexually assaulting a child or minor.


As long as he stopped doing it after apologizing for it, and has not been doing it for the past 10 years then, I agree this shouldn't hurt him too much, but if someone comes out and says he did this last month then, he is screwed


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



DX-Superkick said:


> Roman Polanski was found guilty of rape, fled the country and STILL got a major award at the end of the year.


But the difference between Roman vs the likes of Ed Westwick or Charlie Sheen is that Roman was PROVEN guilty. The latter have just been accused.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

*Netflix cancelled Louis CK's upcoming standup special. Netflix does not fuck around with this shit.*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Here's a list of all the "Hollywood" (film) accused. I think it's missing a name or two from the most recent allegations

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...-accused-sexual-assault-harassment/827004001/

Note that this is only a portion of ALL those who have been accused, as there are accusations against AT LEAST another dozen people whose careers have been mostly in TV, plus figures in the newsmedia (entertainment newsmedia, political newsmedia, general newsmedia etc.) industries


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



DELETE said:


> But the difference between Roman vs the likes of Ed Westwick or Charlie Sheen is that Roman was PROVEN guilty. The latter have just been accused.


And _my_ point is that it WON'T matter. Polanski was guilty way back in '77. Drugging and RAPING a 13 year old girl did nothing to his career. He was still getting nominated up until 2002.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



DX-Superkick said:


> And _my_ point is that it WON'T matter. Polanski was guilty way back in '77. Drugging and RAPING a 13 year old girl did nothing to his career. He was still getting nominated up until 2002.


Ans was still getting praised by Hollywood during the last Academy Awards.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929073370334871553
*Sordid Lives Actor Alleges Mogul Benny Medina Tried to Rape Him*



> “There was no ‘Do you want to see my bedroom?’ We literally got to the door and he grabbed me by the chest of my shirt and threw me onto his bed. Now I’m 6 foot tall and was 155 pounds, and this is a stocky strong man,” he says, then adds, “We all have these things playing in our heads of what would we ever do if someone ever tried to do something, and none of my preplanned motions would work.”
> 
> After throwing him on the bed, Medina “stuck his tongue down my mouth,” Dottley alleges. “Stop. I’m married. What are you doing?” he recalls asking while pointing to his wedding ring.
> 
> ...


https://www.advocate.com/crime/2017...ried-rape-him?utm_source=ADVFB&utm_medium=ORG


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

*Olympic gymnast Aly Raisman says she was molested by team doctor...which if you'll recall gymnast McKayla Maroney said she was molested by her team doctor as well.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/10/sports/olympics/aly-raisman-sexual-abuse.html
*


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Waiting patiently for the Vince McMahon scandal.....or someone within WWE.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



AryaDark said:


> *Olympic gymnast Aly Raisman says she was molested by team doctor...which if you'll recall gymnast McKayla Maroney said she was molested by her team doctor as well.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/10/sports/olympics/aly-raisman-sexual-abuse.html
> *


It's the same doctor for both. Don't be surprised if a few more women come out with the same thing.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929099026095656961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929116994418495488
*Exclusive: New Kevin Spacey accuser tells of 1981 'wordless' assault, then 'scary anger'*



> "Within minutes, wordlessly, he was up and all over me," Holtzman says. "The aggression was certainly more than a grope. When I was finally able to push him off and scream (at him), he theatrically stepped back, incredibly angry, grabbed his coat and bag, stormed out and slammed the door."
> 
> Holtzman says he was shocked, then freaked out. Would Spacey get him fired? He kept fretting: What did I do, what signal did I send? And, "what the hell just happened to me?"


https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...ult-then-scary-anger-when-rebuffed/852742001/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928393978080358404
*Jenny McCarthy alleges sexual harassment by Steven Seagal*



> "He keeps bragging and bragging about himself, and watching out of one eye to see if I take the bait," she says. "So he says to me then, 'You know, this part has nudity in it, and I can't really tell what your body looks like in that dress you're wearing'"
> 
> McCarthy continued, saying she told the actor that her agent said there was no nudity in the project, to which she says Seagal responded that "there is off-camera nudity," and asked her to lower her dress so he could see her breasts.
> 
> McCarthy says she walked out of the audition, but claims Seagal followed her and warned her not to tell anyone, "or else."


https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...es-sexual-harassment-steven-seagal/851581001/


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Ratedr4life said:


> Waiting patiently for the Vince McMahon scandal.....or someone within WWE.


It already happened 20 something years ago with Pat Patterson, Mel Phillips, Terry Garvin.



AryaDark said:


> *Netflix cancelled Louis CK's upcoming standup special. Netflix does not fuck around with this shit.*


FX also cancelled his TV series.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



Nightrow said:


> It already happened 20 something years ago with Pat Patterson, Mel Phillips, Terry Garvin.
> 
> 
> .


You dont even have to go back that far, look at the Bill DeMott thing from a few years ago. He got fired because of the shit he said and did.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

So what percentage of these reports are made up?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



virus21 said:


> Can we just blow up Hollywood? Just leave it a crater, fill it with water, plant some trees and call it Lake Hollywood National Park.


Hollywood is only getting a worse rep because the offenders are known names. In any industry where a select few's opinions can determine many others future, there is huge opportunity for abuses. Shit like this happen more than you realise by rich mofos who know they have control over you career.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



FITZ said:


> So what percentage of these reports are made up?


Not many since in most cases they are admitting they did it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

:maisie3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929079325185462272


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



AryaDark said:


> :maisie3
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929079325185462272


i don't see no tongue action there, kid was clearly trying for some but no reciprocation from demi

still, horrible child abuse, probably the worst moment of that four-eyes' life. just look at the trauma in his expression 

and if ashton kutcher is to be believed she's just as screwy in her head when it comes to sex as everybody else in hollywood 

burn demi moore as a deviant pervert like the rest of them!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

I hope that one Steven Seagal story comes to light. I guess it hasn't because Seagal is such a has been and there's no point in going after a has been.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Louis C.K.'s apology about all of this. It doesn't suddenly make everything better, but he seems genuine and actually gave a legit apology, so I will give him that.



> I want to address the stories told to The New York Times by five women named Abby, Rebecca, Dana, Julia who felt able to name themselves and one who did not.
> 
> These stories are true. At the time, I said to myself that what I did was okay because I never showed a woman my dick without asking first, which is also true. But what I learned later in life, too late, is that when you have power over another person, asking them to look at your dick isn’t a question. It’s a predicament for them. The power I had over these women is that they admired me. And I wielded that power irresponsibly. I have been remorseful of my actions. And I’ve tried to learn from them. And run from them. Now I’m aware of the extent of the impact of my actions. I learned yesterday the extent to which I left these women who admired me feeling badly about themselves and cautious around other men who would never have put them in that position.
> 
> ...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929107099346456576
*L.A. Writer Says Richard Dreyfuss Sexually Harassed and Exposed Himself to Her in the 1980s*



> “I remember walking up the steps into the trailer and turning towards my left,” says Teich, “and he was at the back of the trailer, and just — his penis was out, and he sort of tried to draw me close to it.” Dreyfuss never asked for her to fellate him or jerk him off, Teich says, but she remembers the situation being unambiguous. “He was hard. I remember my face being brought close to his penis,” she continues. “I can’t remember how my face got close to his penis, but I do remember that the idea was that I was going to give him a blow job. I didn’t, and I left.”





> I value and respect women, and I value and respect honesty. So I want to try to tell you the complicated truth. At the height of my fame in the late 1970s I became an asshole–the kind of performative masculine man my father had modeled for me to be. I lived by the motto, “If you don’t flirt, you die.” And flirt I did. I flirted with all women, be they actresses, producers, or 80-year-old grandmothers. I even flirted with those who were out of bounds, like the wives of some of my best friends, which especially revolts me. I disrespected myself, and I disrespected them, and ignored my own ethics, which I regret more deeply than I can express. During those years I was swept up in a world of celebrity and drugs – which are not excuses, just truths. Since then I have had to redefine what it means to be a man, and an ethical man. I think every man on Earth has or will have to grapple with this question. But I am not an assaulter.
> 
> I emphatically deny ever “exposing” myself to Jessica Teich, whom I have considered a friend for 30 years. I did flirt with her, and I remember trying to kiss Jessica as part of what I thought was a consensual seduction ritual that went on and on for many years. I am horrified and bewildered to discover that it wasn’t consensual. I didn’t get it. It makes me reassess every relationship I have ever thought was playful and mutual.


http://www.vulture.com/2017/11/richard-dreyfuss-accused-of-exposing-himself-to-woman.html
*
EDIT:*

Cena got caught in the backlash


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929161228244717568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929036486556749825


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

It feels like all I do is post a new allegation but this one is surprising.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929169917131345920
*George Takei Accused of Sexually Assaulting Former Model in 1981*



> "The next thing I remember I was coming to and he had my pants down around my ankles and he was groping my crotch and trying to get my underwear off and feeling me up at the same time, trying to get his hands down my underwear," Brunton says. "I came to and said, 'What are you doing?!' I said, 'I don't want to do this.' He goes, 'You need to relax. I am just trying to make you comfortable. Get comfortable.' And I said, 'No. I don't want to do this.' And I pushed him off and he said, 'OK, fine.' And I said I am going to go and he said, 'If you feel you must. You're in no condition to drive.' I said, 'I don't care I want to go.' So I managed to get my pants up and compose myself and I was just shocked. I walked out and went to my car until I felt well enough to drive home, and that was that."
> 
> THR spoke to four longtime friends of Brunton — Norah Roadman, Rob Donovan, Stephen Blackshear and Jan Steward — who said that he had confided in them about the Takei encounter years ago.
> 
> Takei's rep, Julia Buchwald, tells THR, "George is traveling in Japan and Australia and not reachable for comment." Takei, now 80, rose to fame playing Hikaru Sulu on the original Star Trek television series. He is also an author and activist and has been an outspoken advocate for LGBTQ rights.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...=referral&utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929080244664877056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929090401062883328


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

*George Takei?









*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*

Fucking hell not Hikaru Sulu as well :mj2


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Takei isn't surprising because the same thing happened to him as a child with an older man.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lol at Sulu. All that BS about being holier than thou and he's a monster too.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> Takei isn't surprising because the same thing happened to him as a child with an older man.


Indeed.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Oh god, not Jesse Lacey.

@Froot


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Um are these people just blurring the truth or they being honest with these allegations because it seems its the new thing to do


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

So...are we not allowed to like actors anymore? Because at this rate it seems like EVERY actor in Hollywood is going to eventually get accused of something by someone. Should we stop going to the movies now and stop supporting the acting profession?

I'm half joking, half serious. This really is getting kind of crazy


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Arkham258 said:


> So...are we not allowed to like actors anymore? Because at this rate it seems like EVERY actor in Hollywood is going to eventually get accused of something by someone. Should we stop going to the movies now and stop supporting the acting profession?
> 
> I'm half joking, half serious. This really is getting kind of crazy


You gotta understand that the culture is extremely different than the culture we normies live in

Some parts of Hollywood culture and/or the culture of the extremely extremely rich and powerful are the closest things we have to the culture of a royal or high aristocratic court centuries ago, they were a bunch of weirdos who did whatever they wanted too and whatever they wanted was usually abusive and/or weird


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> So...are we not allowed to like actors anymore? Because at this rate it seems like EVERY actor in Hollywood is going to eventually get accused of something by someone. Should we stop going to the movies now and stop supporting the acting profession?
> 
> I'm half joking, half serious. This really is getting kind of crazy


It is possible to separate the art from the artist.

It is also possible to pick and choose when it matters to you personally. Sure, that's hypocritical, but we're human.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Meanwhile.......


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

> So I want to try to tell you the complicated truth. At the height of my fame in the late 1970s I became an asshole–the kind of performative masculine man my father had modeled for me to be.


Lol, these PoS trying to associate masculinity or "childhood trauma" with perversion fpalm 

It's never their own personal fault. The fact that these are perverse pieces of shit that became that way because they're narcissistic, want power and personally get off on humiliating or raping others and believe that they are entitled to making other people their prey is not their fault .. it's "toxic masculinity" or "muh daddy was abusive". 

No, you are you blame for who you are and what you do. Fucking own it. if you turn into a fucking predator or sick or perverse human fucking being. It's you're fault. You're the only one to blame for this. Own it.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Reaper said:


> Lol, these PoS trying to associate masculinity or "childhood trauma" with perversion fpalm
> 
> It's never their own personal fault. The fact that these are perverse pieces of shit that became that way because they're narcissistic, want power and personally get off on humiliating or raping others and believe that they are entitled to making other people their prey is not their fault .. it's "toxic masculinity" or "muh daddy was abusive".
> 
> No, you are you blame for who you are and what you do. Fucking own it. if you turn into a fucking predator or sick or perverse human fucking being. It's you're fault. You're the only one to blame for this. Own it.


You could go for the double whammy like Kevin Spacey and claim your father was a Nazi along with being abusive.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Lol, these PoS trying to associate masculinity or "childhood trauma" with perversion fpalm
> 
> It's never their own personal fault. The fact that these are perverse pieces of shit that became that way because they're narcissistic, want power and personally get off on humiliating or raping others and believe that they are entitled to making other people their prey is not their fault .. it's "toxic masculinity" or "muh daddy was abusive".
> 
> No, you are you blame for who you are and what you do. Fucking own it. if you turn into a fucking predator or sick or perverse human fucking being. It's you're fault. You're the only one to blame for this. Own it.


My father is a terrible person and I can blame him for a lot but I'm a grown woman and my choices are my own. I can say "Hey my daddy didn't teach me right but it's my own doing, I should have known better, it's my fault." These people trying to distance themselves from the blame using a scapegoat is hilarious though! 

They can always go the Baldwin route, say they're an abusive asshole but want to be part of the change that fixes it, meanwhile wasn't a few months ago he was dressing up like Trump and preaching on high to us all? 

Silly perverts and abusers.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Cena got caught in the backlash


That was Mel Gibson who said that.

- Vic


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> My father is a terrible person and I can blame him for a lot but I'm a grown woman and my choices are my own. I can say "Hey my daddy didn't teach me right but it's my own doing, I should have known better, it's my fault." These people trying to distance themselves from the blame using a scapegoat is hilarious though!
> 
> They can always go the Baldwin route, say they're an abusive asshole but want to be part of the change that fixes it, meanwhile wasn't a few months ago he was dressing up like Trump and preaching on high to us all?
> 
> Silly perverts and abusers.


I had a great father. A great upbringing. A wonderful family. I worked in tv media for 6 years, tried to be in a band and saw the culture of drugs, alcohol, sex and perversion with my own eyes. I made the choice to not be famous. I made the choice to abandon it. But my parents had nothing to do with my own decisions. I made my choices.

I know lots of sexually abused and other abused kids that never turned into predators themselves. It's not a thing. There's no cause and effect here. It's bullshit psychologists that make money from their crappy ideas that keep pushing this narrative and people like the sheep they are have accepted everything they tell us. 

This is why these rapists are now telling us that the profession that gave them the excuse to be perverted will fix them ... what a wonderful, convenient system. 

Next in line from these idiot psychologists is that pedophilia is a sexual orientation. They're already pushing it as hard as they can.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

This feels like 2016, except whenever the news comes on its not another dead celebrity it's another pervert celebrity.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Based on the some odd twenty minutes of Louis C.K. to which I have been exposed thanks to the allegations pertaining to him, it would seem unsurprising that he is a twisted individual. His comedy seems to hinge upon trafficking in debased degeneracy though the sample size is admittedly small. Without knowing his shtick, according to several people who related some Kevin Spacey stories, Louis C.K.'s misbehavior was something of a "poorly open secret" just like Harvey Weinstein. Ugh.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Based on the some odd twenty minutes of Louis C.K. to which I have been exposed thanks to the allegations pertaining to him, it would seem unsurprising that he is a twisted individual. His comedy seems to hinge upon trafficking in debased degeneracy though the sample size is admittedly small. Without knowing his shtick, according to several people who related some Kevin Spacey stories, Louis C.K.'s misbehavior was something of a "poorly open secret" just like Harvey Weinstein. Ugh.


One of the great ironies of modern civilization is that in our personal lives all of us construct mostly simple and conservative lives with little to no room for social degeneracy of any kind, but _aspire _to be social degenerates through living vicariously through the monkeys in Hollywood --- and specially in small town america the glitz and glamour on offer on the TV screens is greater than their own personal dignity and even safety. 

Yah, y'all can fucking hate me for victim blaming, but the majority of these accusers are a part of the culture of degeneracy because they kept their collective mouths shut because they wanted the success that these big and powerful men offered. They let these powerful men use them as objects because being used as objects allowed them to become rich and powerful themselves. 

You can't have a culture of degeneracy of this breadth and magnitude involving this many powerful men and women without the victims turning the other each because they eventually want to have the power and the fortune that comes with accepting the worst humiliation on offer. They made the conscious and willing choice to say "Yeah this man tried to rape me, but I need his wealth and power.". They did not try to destroy the culture. They became a part of it and therefore became the agent of the next person's rape by saying nothing. They let the cycle continue. They became part of the cycle. 

They victims are not the rapists, but they are the enablers of rapists and have been for decades. They want what the rapist has so they're willing to dehumanize themselves and don't care about the next girl or boy that "has a dream".

Yes. A lot of these actors and actresses do quit ... But a lot of them stay and let it happen. If they had foresight, they would know that enabling someone's behavior leads to more victims.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Warner Bros. TV Group has launched an investigation into allegations of inappropriate behavior by Andrew Kreisberg, an executive producer on the CW shows “Arrow,” “Supergirl,” “The Flash” and “DC’s Legends of Tomorrow,” Variety has learned. Kreisberg, who has been suspended by the studio, has engaged in a pattern of alleged sexual harassment and inappropriate physical contact over a period of years, according to 15 women and four men who have worked with him.
> 
> “We have recently been made aware of allegations of misconduct against Andrew Kreisberg,” said Warner Bros. TV Group in a statement to Variety. “We have suspended Mr. Kreisberg and are conducting an internal investigation. We take all allegations of misconduct extremely seriously, and are committed to creating a safe working environment for our employees and everyone involved in our productions.”
> 
> ...


http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/warner-bros-sexual-harassment-andrew-kreisberg-1202612522/amp/


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

“It was an environment in which women — assistants, writers, executives, directors — were all evaluated based on their bodies, not on their work.”

Sounds like an unusual environment that in no way seems to correspond with every entertainment industry I can possibly think of at all levels. Actors, actresses, music stars popular and famous simply because of how they look rather than their work? Shocker.

If anyone would like a society that doesn't take appearance and looks into account when judging an individual, I'd suggest you colonise another planet. Won't find it here.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

themuel1 said:


> “It was an environment in which women — assistants, writers, executives, directors — were all evaluated based on their bodies, not on their work.”
> 
> Sounds like an unusual environment that in no way seems to correspond with every entertainment industry I can possibly think of at all levels. Actors, actresses, music stars popular and famous simply because of how they look rather than their work? Shocker.
> 
> If anyone would like a society that doesn't take appearance and looks into account when judging an individual, I'd suggest you colonise another planet. Won't find it here.


If you think that it's justifiable to judge people who work _behind the scenes_ for their looks then I think you're a little mistaken. Having worked 6 years in entertainment behind the scenes as an assistant producer, I never met a single man or woman who hired anyone that worked behind the scenes based on their looks. Generally speaking, unless that person has aspirations to become an anchor themselves, they are rarely relegated to working behind the scenes. Most actors want to be actors and most writers just want to be writers. 

Personally, I've only ever met 2 people who hired girls for their looks and they were both sleazeball marketing managers who wanted booby brand managers that they could ogle and take on "work" dates. And yeah, they were scum bags in other ways as well and none of the girls who they hired liked them. One of them even flew into a rage fit and nearly killed all of us because I was naturally better with women than he was and couldn't handle himself .... This happened on the way back from a meeting where she and I were joking around and he started driving 100 mph in the middle of the city and nearly rear-ended someone. We both realized immediately what happened there. Eventually I left the job for a better position and the girl I was friends with left too because he started spreading rumors about her in the work place. (This all happened because he thought he could have an affair with this girl and she was straight edge). 

IMO, it's _only _scum that hire women for their looks and that is no way in hell representative of men in the work force.


----------



## TwistOfLight (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: Which top Hollywood figure will get busted next?*



The Absolute said:


> Well I think this news marks the conclusion of Kevin Spacey's career. Netflix has officially fired him from House of Cards.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/3/16605494/kevin-spacey-netflix-house-of-cards-fired
> 
> ...


I still can't believe his defence re; all of this.

No one save nazi troglodytes gives a flying hell about Spacey being gay. 

I consider all of this gay stuff really just noise in the background. The problem I have with him is that he (from what I've read) forcefully propositions other people - and seems to only go at it more aggressively when he find out the other person isn't gay. And then, he seems to take this kind of behavior over into the workplace. To the point where people were intimidated or had difficulty doing their jobs. I'm sure I read somewhere that Jon Bernthal ("Shane" from Walking Dead) was interviewed and asked about him because he worked with Spacey on "Baby Driver". He said he had really been looking forward to the experience but was severely disappointed after actually working with him. He wasn't very detailed about what happened. I digress though. It is reprehensible and he and Weinstein have serious issues that aren't going to be fixed at a horse-back treatment center.

Hollywood has turned into the land of falling dominoes. I also really hope all of this coming out somehow aids in Corey Feldman and his mission in getting the justice he truly deserves.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Reaper said:


> If you think that it's justifiable to judge people who work _behind the scenes_ for their looks then I think you're a little mistaken. Having worked 6 years in entertainment behind the scenes as an assistant producer, I never met a single man or woman who hired anyone that worked behind the scenes based on their looks. Generally speaking, unless that person has aspirations to become an anchor themselves, they are rarely relegated to working behind the scenes. Most actors want to be actors and most writers just want to be writers.
> 
> Personally, I've only ever met 2 people who hired girls for their looks and they were both sleazeball marketing managers who wanted booby brand managers that they could ogle and take on "work" dates. And yeah, they were scum bags in other ways as well and none of the girls who they hired liked them. One of them even flew into a rage fit and nearly killed all of us because I was naturally better with women than he was and couldn't handle himself .... This happened on the way back from a meeting where she and I were joking around and he started driving 100 mph in the middle of the city and nearly rear-ended someone. We both realized immediately what happened there. Eventually I left the job for a better position and the girl I was friends with left too because he started spreading rumors about her in the work place. (This all happened because he thought he could have an affair with this girl and she was straight edge).
> 
> IMO, it's _only _scum that hire women for their looks and that is no way in hell representative of men in the work force.


Didn't say it was justifiable did I? I think it's disgusting. Said it was widespread at the top of the industry so it would be no surprise if that filters all the way down through it.

I did however say that what a person looks like does play a role in how they are often perceived, judged and maybe even treated. I stick by that. Whether it be a subconscious or conscious thought, it's part of our society IMO. Again, not something I'm saying is a good thing.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

George Takei has denied the allegation against him and claimed that he cannot remember ever even meeting the man who is now accusing him. Also pontificated about how anyone who knows him knows he could never do such a thing. He better hope there is no corroboration and that no one else accuses him, he humble brag lectures about how awesome he is throughout his entire statement (put out on the Twitter).


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

This scene has never rung truer till now (at least in Hollywood-world): 




"I'm gonna pull the whole thing down. I'm gonna bring the whole fucking diseased, corrupt temple down on your head. It's gonna be Biblical".


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> George Takei has denied the allegation against him and claimed that he cannot remember ever even meeting the man who is now accusing him. Also pontificated about how anyone who knows him knows he could never do such a thing. He better hope there is no corroboration and that no one else accuses him, he humble brag lectures about how awesome he is throughout his entire statement (put out on the Twitter).




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929478975654649856


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Too nice. Nice troll though, got me good.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Facebook wants users to upload nude pictures of themselves to Messenger.
> 
> The company believes the best way to combat revenge porn could be to post intimate pictures of yourself online before anyone else manages to.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/facebook-nude-pictures-naked-revenge-porn-photos-instagram-messenger-upload-prevent-security-a8043971.html
Well this can only go well.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, you're a Star Trek actor, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab them by the penis!

- Vic


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

The one Hollywood 'star', if you can call him that, would never have a sex scandal or any other scandal.. and his name is Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson.

Even if guys gf would be cheating on him with Rock, the guy would go "alright.. good on ya!"


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Banez said:


> The one Hollywood 'star', if you can call him that, would never have a sex scandal or any other scandal.. and his name is Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson.
> 
> Even if guys gf would be cheating on him with Rock, the guy would go "alright.. good on ya!"


The Rock is a bit like Taylor Swift,Derek Jeter they are so well scripted in every single thing they ever say or do. They wouldn't go so far as to even leave a bad tip for PR reasons. If 99% of the A-List burned those are the 3 I would bet the house on to have not gotten into a serious sex,violence or race scandal.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

BoFreakinDallas said:


> The Rock is a bit like Taylor Swift,Derek Jeter they are so well scripted in every single thing they ever say or do. They wouldn't go so far as to even leave a bad tip for PR reasons. If 99% of the A-List burned those are the 3 I would bet the house on to have not gotten into a serious sex,violence or race scandal.


Taylor Swift's "run to the lawyers" approach is actually getting her some backlash


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Taylor has been getting shit for being "aggressively white", her use of attack dog lawyers made this fruitcake nonsense gain traction. While I do think what her lawyers attacked was a bit slanderous it was better to leave it be because it was so stupid. 

George Takei is funny because he was saying we should believe the accusers and support them, well not when he's the target I guess. 

Live by the sword, die by the sword George.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Call me cynical but in a lot of cases isn't this the world we live in? This sort of behaviour is certainly not limited to the entertainment world, not that I'm defending the actions of Louis C.K et al.

Jesus if people start shining this light on the corporate world and high profile politics for example then the dominoes are going to start tumbling big time.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

yeahbaby! said:


> Call me cynical but in a lot of cases isn't this the world we live in? This sort of behaviour is certainly not limited to the entertainment world, not that I'm defending the actions of Louis C.K et al.
> 
> Jesus if people start shining this light on the corporate world and high profile politics for example then the dominoes are going to start tumbling big time.


Personally, If you want my opinion on the matter, I think 99.9999% of people have been abused in one form or another.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Surely the old men of Hollywood have plenty of abused skeletons in closets, looking at you Sean Connery and Clint Eastwood.

Hell I'm pretty sure Sean Connery admitted to hitting his wife in an infamous 70s Playboy interview - or something similar.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Reaper said:


>


Is that a real article?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Is that a real article?


Nope. I just thought a little reminder that there are still mostly nice men and women in Hollywood would do this doom and gloom thread some good. Gotta keep things in perspective.


----------



## Jets4Life (Aug 20, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Nope. I just thought a little reminder that there are still mostly nice men and women in Hollywood would do this doom and gloom thread some good. Gotta keep things in perspective.


It can't be true. Keanu Reaves is gay.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

Reaper said:


>


What a monster!


----------



## Jets4Life (Aug 20, 2012)

Forgive me for sounding insensitive, but some of these allegations are relatively tame. Richard Dreyfuss allegedly exposed himself over 30 years ago to a woman. So what? Sure it's wrong, but to come out and try to ruin the guy when he is over 70 just sounds like the woman being either an attention seeker, or just bitter over life in general. 

Just seems so trivial. Look at what Bill Cosby has done, and it just sounds like after some of the habitual sex offenders were outed, there is a witch hunt to dig dirt on anyone.

Imagine if they did this for wrestling? Probably nearly 1/2 of the locker room would be in trouble. Ric Flair exposed himself too many times to remember, and is still regarded by most as a legend.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

You never... and I mean never... do up the bottom button of a suit jacket. 

An acquaintance who was contracted to work on the crew of The Matrix and Revenge of the Sith told me the _only_ nice non-Australian/NZ actor on either set was Natalie Portman (not Keanu). She begged to be shown around Newtown by the crew, often frequented by the likes of Daniel Johns... Coldplay once tried to be hip by shooting a vid there... and I believe it's Dennis Rodman's preferred place to shop for brassieres when he's Down Under. Her taste in music as indicated by her preference in t-shirts leads me to believe the story is true (it rivals Chloe Sevigny's game, but NP gets her shirts from one place: Rotter and Friends... that purple Beefheart is legit). This was a decade or so ago, she's probably gone off a bit. And Carrie-Anne Moss was a cunt. 

While in town, Mr. Reeves borrowed films from Dr. What Video (of which I too was a member). Other famous customers included Ewan McGregor, Peter Weir... and Osher Gunsberg. My understanding is that Reeves borrowed his own films. I don't know what that says about the guy, but it's a little peculiar.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Russia. Russia. Russia !!!!!









So senile. A social media expert claiming that he's trending because Russians ... 

So is this better or worse than Spaceys reaction?

You're either gay or sick or the Russians did it.

I'm guessing the next one accused is gonna say that he's a Muslim or transgender or identifies as a 10 year old Muslim transgender


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Forgive me for sounding insensitive, but some of these allegations are relatively tame. Richard Dreyfuss allegedly exposed himself over 30 years ago to a woman. So what? Sure it's wrong, but to come out and try to ruin the guy when he is over 70 just sounds like the woman being either an attention seeker, or just bitter over life in general.
> 
> Just seems so trivial. Look at what Bill Cosby has done, and it just sounds like after some of the habitual sex offenders were outed, there is a witch hunt to dig dirt on anyone.
> 
> Imagine if they did this for wrestling? Probably nearly 1/2 of the locker room would be in trouble. Ric Flair exposed himself too many times to remember, and is still regarded by most as a legend.


So what? If they're actually did these things, they need to be called out otherwise you get guys like Harvey Weinstein.

- Vic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

> Attorney Gloria Allred on Monday announced that she will introduce an Alabama woman who alleges that Roy Moore, the Republican nominee for Senate in Alabama, sexually assaulted her when she was a minor.
> 
> The press conference followed a stunning report Thursday by The Washington Post, which documented the accounts of four women who said Moore had pursued sexual relationships with them when they were in their teens, and Moore was in his early 30s.
> 
> The youngest of the four women, Leigh Corfman, said Moore initiated multiple sexual encounters with her when she was 14 years old. In an interview Friday afternoon with Sean Hannity, Moore denied ever having met Corfman, but said he may have dated at least two of the women who spoke to the Post.


Disgusting


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Are there certain acts or scenarios that, while they deserve to be called out, can be forgiven if the perp apologises / takes steps to rectify, rather than be tarnished forever?

Can it work like that or is the outrage industry too powerful and quick?

I mean, when I was about 17 or something I remember getting really drunk and cracking on to a girl at a party, she told me to stop and and I didn't listen and touched her once or twice more in certain places, before she hit me in the face which I completely deserved. I apologised later and I was ashamed of what I did, it was completely wrong. Is that enough?

Hmmmm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Surely the old men of Hollywood have plenty of abused skeletons in closets, looking at you Sean Connery and Clint Eastwood.
> 
> Hell I'm pretty sure Sean Connery admitted to hitting his wife in an infamous 70s Playboy interview - or something similar.







:connery giving no fucks.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

And the witch hunt is now heading towards the gaming industry

https://kotaku.com/ign-employees-walk-out-after-former-employees-sexual-ha-1820409833

This all seems super weird to me, how ALL of these stories are happening at once. I have my tinfoil hat on right now wondering what's really going on in the world right now as we're all being distracted by these non stop allegations.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> And the witch hunt is now heading towards the gaming industry
> 
> https://kotaku.com/ign-employees-walk-out-after-former-employees-sexual-ha-1820409833
> 
> This all seems super weird to me, how ALL of these stories are happening at once. I have my tinfoil hat on right now wondering what's really going on in the world right now as we're all being distracted by these non stop allegations.


Its not weird at all. In a lot of these cases, especially in this IGN case and the one at screen junkes, the women went to HR and HR basically did nothing. HR basically buried it to hope it went away.

The women in these caess have no power since the people doing the sexual harassment are in positions of power.

But now that women are speaking out, there is power in numbers, and since its now getting mainstream attention, everyone that was wronged and nothing done about it, is telling their story.

Its not a witch hunt when what is being said is true. Everyone should be appaled at how HR deptarments are handling these situations. When I was in college working in retail, a 16 year old girl was being sexually harssed by the loss prevention officer, I was there one of the times he did it and called him out on it.

I told her she needed to go to HR, and after some convincing she went, I told her I would go with her since I witnessed it, and she said the front end manager was going with her, and felt more confortable since she was a woman. Of course the HR manager didnt take her side and said she never saw any of it take place, so nothing was done to the LP guy.

I told her, if she wants to go to corp , she can use me for a witness but she said no, she didnt care because she was quitting in a couple of weeks to move.

So a week or so later, she was telling the story to another worker that came to help from a different store, she told her manager at the ohter store then corp came down hard on the store manager for not reporting the incident to corp.

HR depts never handle these things right, instead of taking action most times they just hope it goes away with a slap on the wrist.

Hopefully this will change things.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Might aswell just compile a list of folks who haven't had their hand in the cookie jar.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/tom-sizemore-was-removed-movie-set-allegedly-violating-11-year-old-girl-1057629



> *Tom Sizemore Was Removed From Movie Set for Allegedly Violating 11-Year Old Girl*
> 
> Actor Tom Sizemore was told to leave a Utah film set in 2003 after an 11-year-old actress told her mother that he had touched her genitals, The Hollywood Reporter has learned. Months later, he returned for reshoots in Malibu after her parents declined to press charges. The incident has never been revealed publicly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its not weird at all. In a lot of these cases, especially in this IGN case and the one at screen junkes, the women went to HR and HR basically did nothing. HR basically buried it to hope it went away.
> 
> The women in these caess have no power since the people doing the sexual harassment are in positions of power.
> 
> ...


Even if it is a witch hunt. I'm glad it's happening. 

It's helping reshape my perspective of the kinds of things western women are facing in their workplaces and it's disgusting.

Of course, to make it political, the fact that the vast majority of people currently being accused are so-called feminists and women's right champions, it just goes to show how deep the cancer runs.

----


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930476710348369920
This is why Child labor laws were passed and why they SHOULD be extended to hollywood. I've always been an advocate of this and I don't care if I have to sacrifice movies where there are child actors. 

In Saudi Arabia, they used to use Children as ************* and it was their entertainment despite knowing that it was dangerous and harmful to the majority of children. Even though we KNOW that a LOT of child actors have their childhoods and lives destroyed by Hollywood we as a society do NOTHING to stop it. Nothing at all. 

As a society we need to start extending child labor laws to acting.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That disgusting Tom Sizemore story doesn't surprise me unfortunately. He's always struck me as being a little unhinged.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Anything to do with kids just angers me far worse than the Harvey Weinstein's and Louic CK, bunch of sick fucks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

https://www.thedailybeast.com/john-travolta-accused-of-sexual-battery-by-male-masseur

John Travolta Accused of ‘Sexual Battery’ by Male Masseur

A police report published by Radar Online revealed that the actor was accused of ‘sexual battery’ by a male masseur in 2000. And it’s not the first time.

TOM SYKES
MARLOW STERN
11.14.17 5:00 AM ET
John Travolta was accused of groping a masseur’s bare buttocks, exposing himself, and making lewd suggestions to the 21-year-old man at a California hotel, according to a police report that has now been published on the website Radar Online.

According to the police report, the John Doe masseur accused Travolta of “sexual battery,” however the police officer who investigated the alleged incident says in his report that “the details do not meet the elements of battery… or ‘sexual battery.’” Travolta has denied similar claims in the past.

The officer noted in his report that the unidentified masseur “was not restrained unlawfully” and “consented to the touching after Travolta told him he was attractive, after Travolta said he had been excited, after Travolta removed his towel, and while Travolta was naked along with (redacted) in the steam room.”

In the police report, the masseur alleged that the Pulp Fiction star groped his bare buttocks and indecently exposed himself during a private late-night deep-tissue massage and “citrus scrub” at the tony La Quinta Resort & Club in Palm Springs, California, on Feb. 15, 2000.

According to the documents, published by Radar Online, the masseur was summoned to the hotel at 1:30 a.m. The spa, he claimed, had been opened specifically for Travolta’s use only. Travolta, 63, allegedly asked the masseur to concentrate on his buttocks.

Travolta, the masseur alleged, “kept removing the towel… and exposing his buttocks” as he received the massage.

After that massage was complete, they allegedly went into another room where the masseur gave Travolta a “citrus scrub.”

During the treatment, Travolta, a leading Scientologist, allegedly told the masseur that he was very attractive and that he had gotten him “excited,” the documents said. 

The report states that once the “scrub” was complete, “they moved to the steam room… where Travolta asked it he would accompany him, so he wouldn’t have to sit alone.”

The masseur claimed to have agreed, and claimed that Travolta removed his towel and “was nude.”

Travolta then allegedly offered to demonstrate his own massage techniques on the masseur, to which the masseur agreed.

As the man lay on his stomach, “Travolta reached under his towel and began to rub his inner thigh” before “rubbing him on his bare buttocks, as well as in the groove between the buttocks,” the masseur claimed.

According to the report, the masseur claimed he felt “uncomfortable” and left, but then Travolta followed, offering to “soap up” his back while he showered (the masseur said he declined).

While the masseur was packing up his massage table in Travolta’s room, he alleged that Travolta made lewd comments toward him and asked if he’d “ever had his asshole licked by another man.”

Officer Mark Peters went to the hotel to speak with Travolta, who had already checked out by the time he arrived. 

The case was later “closed unfounded” and Peters advised the man to “speak with a civil attorney.”

In May 2012, two John Doe masseurs filed separate $2 million civil lawsuits against Travolta alleging sexual harassment.

The first, filed in U.S. District Court in Los Angeles, saw an unnamed male masseur accuse the then-58-year-old Saturday Night Fever star of sexual assault, sexual battery, and intentional infliction of emotional distress, claiming that he received several unwanted sexual advances from the actor during a private massage appointment at the Beverly Hills Hotel in 2012.

In the suit, the masseur claimed that Travolta touched his penis during the massage session, masturbated in front of him, and then requested to give the masseur a handjob. When the masseur refused, according to the suit, “Defendant began screaming at Plaintiff, telling Plaintiff how selfish he was; that Defendant got to where he is now due to sexual favors he had performed when he was in his Welcome Back, Kotter days; and that Hollywood is controlled by homosexual Jewish men who expect favors in return for sexual activity. Defendant then went on to say how he had done things in his past that would make most people throw up.”

The second unnamed male masseur, represented by the same attorney, Okorie Okorocha, alleged that Travolta sexually harassed him during a private massage at an unnamed Atlanta hotel that same year. The John Doe claimed at the time to have “substantial documentation and numerous witnesses regarding the substance of Travolta’s actions.”

On May 9, 2012, Travolta’s team provided proof that he wasn’t in Los Angeles at the time of the alleged incident. The John Doe masseur then claimed that he had gotten the date wrong. Six days later, Okorocha filed a request with the court to dismiss the first John Doe’s lawsuit, in a document obtained by Gawker.

Travolta’s lawyer at the time, Marty Singer—who has also represented accused sexual predators Bill Cosby, Bryan Singer, Brett Ratner, and Charlie Sheen—issued the following statement at the time, according to TMZ:

“This second ‘anonymous’ claim is just as absurd and ridiculous as the first one. The attorney who filed the lawsuit on behalf of his second anonymous client, who does not want to disclose his name although he is required to do so, was notified that his first client’s claims were totally false and fabricated, since our client was not in L.A. when anonymous ‘Doe #1’ claims he interacted with John Travolta.” 

“That fact is easily provable since John Travolta was on the East Coast working on a movie on the date that anonymous ‘Doe #1’ claims he interacted with our client. After we were able to establish that anonymous ‘Doe #1’s’ claims were totally absurd, the same attorney has now filed a claim on behalf of another plaintiff, whom he identified as ‘Doe #2.’ Significantly, although the same attorney made the fabricated claim for Doe #1, there was never any claim made by anonymous Doe #2 before he filed his specious lawsuit.” 

“Before the attorney for the two anonymous plaintiffs filed the claim on behalf of the second person who refuses to disclose his identity although required to do so, it is obvious that he checked media reports that my client was in Atlanta working on a movie. However, the claim by Doe #2 is just as fabricated as the claim by Doe #1. Our client will be fully vindicated in court on both of these absurd and fictional claims.”

The John Doe #2 then filed a motion to dismiss his case, announcing that he’d fired Okorocha and replaced him with attorney Gloria Allred. But there is no evidence that the Doe #2 ever filed a new lawsuit against Travolta.

In April 2013, Gawker obtained a document that they alleged showed insurance claims made against Travolta’s production company, Constellation Productions Inc., showing that six people had accused the actor of sexual assault. 

Gawker reported that: “According to the document, a ‘loss-run’ report from Chartis Insurance (a name briefly used by an AIG subsidiary in an abandoned rebranding attempt), one small payment was made over a claim from a previously unreported accuser, a Chicago-area sports therapist who worked with the U.S. women's soccer team in 2008. The other line-item payout, $80,750, was allotted to the John Doe masseur case [in California].”

Then, according to the Huffington Post, “In an email, lawyers for John Travolta told the Huffington Post that the document obtained by Gawker does not reflect that any settlement payments were paid out, but rather it reflects cost and expenses incurred, which they say is consistent with legal fees being paid in connection with the defense of lawsuits that were filed. Additionally, Travolta’s legal team would not comment on the authenticity of the document obtained by Gawker.”


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Scientology has been protecting predators in their flock for years now. 

Tom Sizemore should be in jail. Sick bastard. The abuse of an innocent child is more than enough grounds for street justice. A lot of these perverts need to spend just an hour in gen pop.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Travolta is another old story.

Why haven't the Bryan Singer horror stories come out? Or have they and I missed it?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Travolta is another old story.
> 
> Why haven't the Bryan Singer horror stories come out? Or have they and I missed it?


Not yet but since he likes boys, maybe the boys that are probably young men now (18-25), will be too embarassed to come out and wont. Aren't most of the people coming out pretty much mostly women?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not yet but since he likes boys, maybe the boys that are probably young men now (18-25), will be too embarassed to come out and wont. Aren't most of the people coming out pretty much mostly women?


Yeah that's probably the case and very unfortunate as well as tragic. 

It is mostly women and it's a huge problem for sure, but I'm still of the opinion that men get it just as bad as women. There is so much more shame for men to admit they are victims too. Fucking sucks.

and I don't mean to downplay the shame and fear that women experience by the way. it's just simply worse for men in this particular regard.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Empress said:


> Scientology has been protecting predators in their flock for years now.
> 
> Tom Sizemore should be in jail. Sick bastard. The abuse of an innocent child is more than enough grounds for street justice. A lot of these perverts need to spend just an hour in gen pop.


Yeah. I don't get why even if the child's horrendous parents (who really are sounding like pimps right now) aren't bringing up charges why the State isn't.



MrMister said:


> Yeah that's probably the case and very unfortunate as well as tragic.
> 
> It is mostly women and it's a huge problem for sure, but I'm still of the opinion that men get it just as bad as women. There is so much more shame for men to admit they are victims too. Fucking sucks.
> 
> and I don't mean to downplay the shame and fear that women experience by the way. it's just simply worse for men in this particular regard.


There's two things going on here. 1) Men are programmed to be isolationists with regards to their victimization and downplay it themselves 2) Men suffer their victimhood as a sign of weakness and blame themselves. These feelings are more exaggerated in men than they are in women. Also, it's taken 100's of years for society to get to a point where women feel empowered to talk about their experiences ... Men are probably a millennia behind with regards to this. 

Even if society decides to support men in their victimhood, they still continue to feel ashamed for letting themselves be the victims. I'm pretty sure it's genetics. I don't think there is a solution to this and even if there was some symmetry to the rape of young men, their reaction to it won't change no matter how much effort is made to make the change.

However, make a note. Even though women are being able to talk and accuse men without being immediately rejected, since there is NO action being taken against those who abused them, it's only a matter of time before they stop. These stories are pointless unless the abusers face repercussions.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Yeah that's probably the case and very unfortunate as well as tragic.
> 
> It is mostly women and it's a huge problem for sure, but I'm still of the opinion that men get it just as bad as women. *There is so much more shame for men to admit they are victims too.* Fucking sucks.


And that is my point, the only men that sadly may come out, are male famous actors who had something happen to them. Hopefully by Corey Feldman coming forward it will given other males the courage to come forward.

it may take a bigger name to come forward but hopefully anyone that was an abuser gets busted


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Yeah. I don't get why even if the child's horrendous parents (who really are sounding like pimps right now) aren't bringing up charges why the State isn't.


This confused me as well. Maybe they were paid off which makes this case even sadder. If Seizmore was so brazen to do this on set, it's likely this wasn't the first time. 

Even before all the floodgates opened, I've never believed that Hollywood is any place for a child. Growing pains are real but there's a reason why these child stars spiral out of control. 

Judy Garland was molested by the Munchkins on the set of Wizard of Oz.




MrMister said:


> Travolta is another old story.
> 
> Why haven't the Bryan Singer horror stories come out? Or have they and I missed it?


I've been following this story but apparently, the net is being scrubbed of accusations. There is some kind of force at play to keep him in the shadows. As @Reaper said, someone needs to make a credible accusation and take it all the way. As a victim myself, I'm more than sympathetic. But we're reaching the point where all of this is turning into a circus; it's an allegation every other day and that's it. Someone has got to take the extra step and file charges or bring some kind of suit. It's easier said than done, but the media moves on very quick and people forget. Hollywood and all these other pedophiles are counting on it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bryan Singer has had lawsuits filed against him claiming he forced himself on boys. Jessica Chastain recently tweeted about it. Here's the article

http://www.refinery29.com/2017/11/180036/jessica-chastain-bryan-singer-allegations-tweet
*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Empress said:


> *Even before all the floodgates opened, I've never believed that Hollywood is any place for a child. Growing pains are real but there's a reason why these child stars spiral out of control.
> *


I read on twitter somewhere that Corey Feldman complained to his mom that he was being abused by someone and she put him in a car with his abuser. We assume for some reason that child actors are autonomous and aren't being pimped out by their parents as labor for their financial gain ... and that attitude needs to change. This is happening in Hollywood and it's happening in professional sports. There are just as many rampant cases of Coaches and teachers sexually abusing kids as there are of hollywood and ALL of these stories have one common thread: The idea that a child's safety is secondary to the child's ability to be successful and make money. 

People need to realize that acting is child labor and is no different / safer from masonry, factory work or camel riding. 

Child Labor laws need to be expanded even more than they already are in hollywood. Too many lives have been ruined and more lives will be ruined if we sit back and do nothing. And this is an area where we can actually do something.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Reaper said:


> I read on twitter somewhere that Corey Feldman complained to his mom that he was being abused by someone and she put him in a car with his abuser. We assume for some reason that child actors are autonomous and aren't being pimped out by their parents as labor for their financial gain ... and that attitude needs to change. This is happening in Hollywood and it's happening in professional sports. There are just as many rampant cases of Coaches and teachers sexually abusing kids as there are of hollywood and ALL of these stories have one common thread: The idea that a child's safety is secondary to the child's ability to be successful and make money.
> 
> People need to realize that acting is child labor and is no different / safer from masonry, factory work or camel riding.
> 
> Child Labor laws need to be expanded to hollywood. Too many lives have been ruined and more lives will be ruined if we sit back and do nothing. And this is an area where we can actually do something.


I had to google this just to verify; not because I thought you were lying but it's utterly ridiculous that children are permitted to work in Hollywood and there are very few safeguards in place. Many of these children need protection from their greedy and exploitative parents in addition to predators.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Empress said:


> I had to google this just to verify; not because I thought you were lying but it's utterly ridiculous that children are permitted to work in Hollywood and there are very few safeguards in place. Many of these children need protection from their greedy and exploitative parents in addition to predators.


Conceptually, I don't see why we've differentiated. It seems too arbitrary to me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It never surprises me when children of entertainment file suites against their parents trying to "divorce" themselves from them. How fucking sad is it that a child has to go that far?*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I also find it incredibly sad that as a society we look at child actors destructing publicly and call it a "phase" instead of changing the atmosphere these kids are in. 

Have we ever asked the question if most of these kids are even in this by choice? For many things we say that children are not old/mature enough to give informed consent. Can we say that they're giving informed consent with regards to being immersed in this cancerous Hollywood culture? 

I extend the same to sports. There's a HUGE reason why thousands of young athletes are broke before they even hit 30 despite making millions. It's because as a society we've somehow decided that while these kids aren't old enough to drink till they're 21 and drive till they're 16 and vote till they're 18 ... They're perfectly capable of entertaining us like monkeys and making some of us billions of dollars in the process. Nope. The thing is that they want them to be young and immature. How else will they give them millions of dollars knowing that all they're going to do with that money is spend it on their "friends and family". 

Even worse is that College Athletes aren't even paid a fair share while it's a multi-billion dollar industry. It's the ultimate in child labor exploitation. 






You wanna talk real modern slavery, talk about American College Sports. 

The parents are supposed to be the first line of defense for these kids, but what if the parents themselves only see their children as a tool for their gold-digging ways?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:confused


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That's not how being drunk works, Mr. Grisham.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

"Pushed a few wrong buttons and accidentally came across child porn"

Yah. I'm sure there's child porn all over the internet that you can accidentally find it when you're drunk ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Some may call this a "Witch Hunt" but is it really a witch hunt when it's not a secret that this stuff has been going on but nobody's said anything?

The fact is women, children and yes even men have been victimized and abused for these sick people's pleasure.

Some may babble about consent but how is consent a factor when people in positions of power demand something and the person has no choice but to do it or face having their career or dreams smashed?

Terry Crews is a massive man and he's not above being sexually harassed by men who use their orientation as a shield to defend their sick and wrong behavior.

People are trying to give C.K leeway for his actions because he simply jacked off in front of people, sorry but who here has to deal with someone exposing themselves as a "It's not a big deal" part of their jobs? I'm sure some of the males here would sing a different tune of some old woman started rubbing herself in front of them with little to no real choice to witness this from the said males.

This whole thing isn't a SJW, Feminist, Right or Left thing, it's about people who've preached to us on high getting made responsible for their lack of human decency.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Reaper said:


> "Pushed a few wrong buttons and accidentally came across child porn"
> 
> Yah. I'm sure there's child porn all over the internet that you can accidentally find it when you're drunk ...



*And of course after they accidentally find it they accidentally download it...





And Brand New frontman Jesse Lacey is at the very least taking the right approach to his accusations. Again that doesn't excuse it at all but he seems to be taking the correct approach.

https://www.npr.org/sections/therec...ologizes-for-sexual-misconduct-postpones-tour
*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I dislike the term witch hunt.

What happened was this whole situation was a dormant volcano that finally erupted. The victims in all of this did not hold the power, some of them tried to speak out before even. But it got snuffed out. Now they have the power because _everyone_ is speaking up in unison. It can't get ignored.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

AryaDark said:


> *
> And Brand New frontman Jesse Lacey is at the very least taking the right approach to his accusations. Again that doesn't excuse it at all but he seems to be taking the correct approach.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/therec...ologizes-for-sexual-misconduct-postpones-tour
> *


Yeah, my wife mentioned that one yesterday ... I don't even know what to say about that one. His apology has the force of sincerity behind it, but I'm in the midst of being very confused about whether that's enough or that he needs to be punished. Both have their merits.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

In a congressional hearing today, Representative Kathy Speier (D-Cali) testified that at least two current members of Congress - one Democrat, one Republican - are well-known among congressional membership as sexual harassers. Sexual harassment is apparently common by members of both the House and Senate. So these two are probably only among the worst of the worst, with many many more. Paul Ryan has tweeted some kind of pap about it but if I were him I would resign as Speaker and say "I shouldn't have the job fucking up on something like this, I'm putting my full support for next Speaker behind a Republican who promises to get serious about it." The situation is an intolerable failure by every Speaker and every Senate Majority Leader since forever.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

My god, we really have become the Roman Empire.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930228958355849216


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Some may call this a "Witch Hunt" but is it really a witch hunt when it's not a secret that this stuff has been going on but nobody's said anything?
> 
> The fact is women, children and yes even men have been victimized and abused for these sick people's pleasure.
> 
> ...


Agree. It used to be that one person could be dismissed as crazy, an opportunist but when multiple people are sharing the same story, it's not some grand witch hunt. It's just the truth. 

I'm taking note of the reaction of some people. I don't get the rush to forgive C.K. or accept that the Jon Stewart's and George Clooney's only found out about his behavior when the world did. The Weinstein's of Hollywood are given cover by the "nice guys" who offer their reputations as a shield. Another one up for bat is Bryan Cranston.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930515650539327489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930485479472095233
Weinsten and Spacey have been accused of repeated sexual assault but yet Cranston wants forgiveness for them at this very moment. It makes me question why. Is he hiding something too? And his aggressive posture on the matter is also troubling. He's all but judging everyone for finding fault with abusers being held accountable.

Also @Reaper, good post about the college players and child stars. I wanted to add that in both instances, these kids are spoiled with a few dollars while others take the lion's share and they're SOL if something tragic happens. For child actors, they age out and they're no longer cute. They struggle to find roles. For college players, the people around them maintain the dumb jock stereotype. They're barely able to afford meals but are kept in their place with girls, booze, status (which allows people to do their homework) and tuition; a tuition based on their ability to play but if they suffer an injury, they're suddenly expected to be A students.

Of course, not all child performers and athletes are doomed. But it's shameful that so many go through this unfortunate rite of passage.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It's obvious that people like Cranston aren't just being apologists now, they've likely always been --- but unfortunately, these are the ignorant apologists who are empathic to a fault. To the point where these men and women simply have no realization of the damage lawlessness does to society. They are so removed from victims that the pain and suffering of the victim doesn't even matter to them. They start seeing their peers and colleagues as the victims instead. These men and women are fucking retarded.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Its crushing to know that if these people were like us, everyday commoners who likes to visit wrestling forums, we would be in jail within a blink of an eye. There would be no platform for us to publicly apologize, there wouldn't be people trying to rectify our tarnished image, we would be thrown behind bars with no questions asked. But since these people bring us entertainment and hold positions of power, they can perpetrate these acts and dictate someone else's career trajectory should they speak out against them. Its just heart-wrenching. Then you look at some of these child stars who spun out of control during their teenage years and into their adult years, it use to be "What the hell is going on with them?", now, at least in my mind, its "What the hell happened to them and who did it?". I've always been suspect of all these child stars spiraling out of control, I thought it was a phase like everybody else, I thought they were just trying to separate themselves from their characters they use to play, or even more stubbornly, I thought it was for PR. Now it may turn out to be something else entirely

The more these allegations come to life, the more my heart hurts for those who felt forced to keep quiet about the harm being done to them. It took them this long to come out, all the while they've been living with suppressed memories (helped by alcohol/drugs/other substances) that affects them to this very day.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

All these child molestation stories coming out makes me wonder how Victor Salva was accepted back into Hollywood. If he got accepted back, it's possible some of these guys might get accepted back too.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is it wrong that I've slowly stopped caring about these stories? At first it was Weinstein and Spacey raping people and that's terrible. But now it seems like people are getting fired for being dickheads and douchebags. I remember a time when we were mocking posts that read, "Stare rape needs to stop." Now it seems like those kinds of situations are piggy backing on the real issues like George Tekay and Andy Signore. But this, "I was made uncomfortable, hashgtag me too" thing is just getting tiresome. I know that there are evils in the business, but not every guy who says something crude is a monster.

I get that locking the door and pulling out oil and a dildo is fucked up. *Signore* But telling bad jokes should NOT be equated to the same level. And I know that someone will say that's how they feel or that they felt awkward. But there's a difference right? Where's the line because right now it feels all over the place.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929847041664024576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929899833950982145
:banderas

It's funny to me, all of these accusations flying, while this was dismissed for the last twenty years. We got guys losing jobs, reputation, and everything else, just off of accusations, but this guy is still a saint. Today, all you need is an accusation. This guy was celebrated. Just waiting for the shit to hit the fan on this, and all that are complicit in the covering up of these assaults.

And, of course, Handler didn't go there. LOL


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930622583409643520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930638207024328704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930577594688462848
*
Third Woman Accuses Gossip Girl’s Ed Westwick of Sexual Assault*


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> Is it wrong that I've slowly stopped caring about these stories? At first it was Weinstein and Spacey raping people and that's terrible. But now it seems like people are getting fired for being dickheads and douchebags. I remember a time when we were mocking posts that read, "Stare rape needs to stop." Now it seems like those kinds of situations are piggy backing on the real issues like George Tekay and Andy Signore. But this, "I was made uncomfortable, hashgtag me too" thing is just getting tiresome. I know that there are evils in the business, but not every guy who says something crude is a monster.
> 
> I get that locking the door and pulling out oil and a dildo is fucked up. *Signore* But telling bad jokes should NOT be equated to the same level. And I know that someone will say that's how they feel or that they felt awkward. But there's a difference right? Where's the line because right now it feels all over the place.


That story about the IGN women comes to mind. That Victor guy was a pig but they should have told him off, he just seems like a fratboy douche. To be fair, H.R handled it disgustingly but their whole story is more or less "a man said he wanted to fuck me all night. Hes a rapist". 

As someone who was molested by an uncle and raped by a bf of my moms growing up, i just dont see the similarity to 1 adult telling another "we should fuck". 

I do think Louis C.K is a predator though, even if you ask, to be blind to your position of power is bullshit. He knows people dont just jerk off in front of each other, 90%of his material is pointing out how awkward life can be.

Sorry for 1/2 hearted articulation, I only have a phone to post from and admittedly dont feel like discussing this as much as I thought I did 45 seconds ago.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Jokes aside, I'm seriously concerned with people taking advantage of the situation to take their revenge on someone innocent 

Natasha Henstridge is a teenage crush and her story moved me though


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Terry Crews has given his first interview and is pressing charges.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930779189174665217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930864675939549184


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930228958355849216


See tweets like this are really suspicious because it looks like it's pushing an agenda, not helping out a victim.

Good on Crews, if a tough guy like Crews can come forward hopefully more male victims do as well.

Cranston has been weird since he got a lot of attention, I always figured that his massive success made him odd and turned him into some pseudo guru type.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

btw speier also testified that under the current rules the public has NO RIGHT to know anything about those payments like what happened and who the perpetrators were

fucking bullshit


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Miss Sally said:


> See tweets like this are really suspicious because it looks like it's pushing an agenda, not helping out a victim.
> 
> Good on Crews, if a tough guy like Crews can come forward hopefully more male victims do as well.
> 
> Cranston has been weird since he got a lot of attention, I always figured that his massive success made him odd and turned him into some pseudo guru type.


Yeah that tweet is gross. People are coming forward about rape/fondling etc, and she offers conjecture and hearsay about a guy being a chauvinistic pig. Not the same and the fact she cant seperate the two is alarming.

Edit: it sounds made up/embellished. I know a lot of these reports are "just based off words of victims" but as you said MissSally, hers seems to have an agenda.

She also responds to basically every tweet that blows smoke up her ass. Bleh.

Lets just hope that since she tweeted that at 4:20 she was proper stoned.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Nightrow said:


> All these child molestation stories coming out makes me wonder how Victor Salva was accepted back into Hollywood. If he got accepted back, it's possible some of these guys might get accepted back too.


*Different time and different place. I don't think people like Weinsein and the like are going to be accepted back. The times are just different now.*


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

its weeks like these that actually make me happy to remember why we have a legal system in the first place. I absolutely hate this pitchfork internet world we currently live in. In my mind, I feel like this is the equivalent of a mob going house to house and taking every person who's ever done anything remotely wrong, taking them out of the house, and shooting them in the head. 

The court of public opinion, in today's world, is a big deal and can be extremely harmful, and it's getting OUT OF HAND. It's borderline Crucible shit (except i do believe the victims here; its just the concept of taking a crying persons word as gospel and reacting to it without using any form of judgment)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bring it out


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

virus21 said:


> *Guillotine*
> 
> Bring it out


The problem is we're at a point where it's becoming less full on assault and more, "I was uncomfortable and now someone should suffer."

A rapist is a rapist, a douchebag is a douchebag. BUT they should NOT be lumped in with each other.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Everybody should watch the documentary called "An Open Secret", it will make your blood boil


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope Blake Shelton gets exposed next so he gets his absolutely undeserving sexiest man alive title revoked. Who the fuck thinks a small eyed, inbred looking garden gnome is the sexiest man alive? Everyone who voted for him should be burned alive.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

This whole thing's getting uncomfortable, and I do believe that a good number of these allegations are complete bullshit if I'm being completely honest. People love to jump on a bandwagon if they think it'll benefit them in some way. All these opportunists coming out of the woodwork 

I'm not naive enough to believe that every single person who comes out with some story is being honest.

And virus21, your gleefulness about this is a bit creepy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Arkham258 said:


> And virus21, your gleefulness about this is a bit creepy


Well no one likes aristocrats.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Met Mr. Bernthal at a frozen yogurt place in Los Angeles not long ago. :lol


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> I hope Blake Shelton gets exposed next so he gets his absolutely undeserving sexiest man alive title revoked. Who the fuck thinks a small eyed, inbred looking garden gnome is the sexiest man alive? Everyone who voted for him should be burned alive.


 i think you and i are kindred spirits.

I tweeted

"This fat faced beady eyed cheating drunk who wouldnt make anyone do a double take is the sexiest man alive?"

Followed up with

"I hope someone comes out and says "his beady eyes locked into mine and he told me "it puts the lotion on its skin or it hears my album again" deleted them because I dont like to channel negativity but had exploded in confusion.

Whole thing is weird af though.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931136106350960642


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931162705653727234
*London Theater's Kevin Spacey Probe Finds "20 Personal Testimonies" of "Alleged Inappropriate Behavior"*




> "This investigation concluded that there have been 20 personal allegations of incidents relating to The Old Vic ranging from 1995 to 2013, with the majority [all but two] falling before 2009," the theater said. It added that its trustees had been unaware of the allegations and none were made by people who had been minors at the time.
> 
> Spacey was artistic director of the Old Vic from 2004 until 2015. The investigation, overseen by law firm Lewis Silkin, found that 16 staff members and four other people came forward with a number of allegations against Spacey.
> 
> ...


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...monies-alleged-inappropriate-behavior-1058947


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Leslie Grantham (dirty den from EastEnders) is somewhere wanking on webcam


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931176738586890241
*Senator Al Franken Kissed and Groped Me Without My Consent, And There’s Nothing Funny About It*












> On the day of the show Franken and I were alone backstage going over our lines one last time. He said to me, “We need to rehearse the kiss.” I laughed and ignored him. Then he said it again. I said something like, ‘Relax Al, this isn’t SNL…we don’t need to rehearse the kiss.’
> 
> He continued to insist, and I was beginning to get uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


http://www.kabc.com/2017/11/16/leeann-tweeden-on-senator-al-franken/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931192296934137856


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Well no one likes aristocrats.


But I do like The Aristocrats. Great act.


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Damn that last one is disgusting who does that shit at that age , When you treat women by forcing your power on them and while on a tour to make the troops happy is I don't know the words for it , That women should sue or something I don't know.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah he's done. Can't come back from a photo like that.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Al Franken :deanfpalm

I feel like he's going to get away with it though, he's a Democrat currently in office. That's a free pass for basically anything. In 20 years they'll disown him like they are doing to Bill right now. 

Hope I'm wrong, he could be the one that breaks the logjam and gets the pervs in congress really exposed. Someone big has to go down to get things _really_ started there.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Lol bye Al, what a dumbass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh man Al...what on Earth were you thinking man?

Wasn't their talk of him running for President in 2020?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow. 

Wow. 

I'm fucking stunned ...


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

TripleG said:


> Oh man Al...what on Earth were you thinking man?
> 
> Wasn't their talk of him running for President in 2020?


He'd fit in nicely tbh with some of the president's Americas had.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

There is talk of a second Al Franken accuser and McConnell is calling for some type of hearing. I thought Franken would make a good 2020 candidate but this changes the dynamic. Trump survived the Access Hollywood tape and a child molester may be elected in Alabama. So, I don't know if Franken shakes this off but I'm not supporting him. All the politicians who used taxpayer money to settle suits need to be identified. There needs to be purge all over. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931196798743535618

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931205498728304640


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I hope this leads to an awakening amongst americans that the bigger the government gets, the more corrupt it gets and the more corrupt people it attracts. 

The _real _purge is that we need _no _centralized / federal government. 

Give all the power and their money back to the States and the States should be pressured to give back tax money back to the people.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Reaper said:


> I hope this leads to an awakening amongst americans that the bigger the government gets, the more corrupt it gets and the more corrupt people it attracts.
> 
> The _real _purge is that we need _no _centralized / federal government.
> 
> Give all the power and their money back to the States and the States should be pressured to give back tax money back to the people.


This is an intriguing thought. I do believe that our current government is barely functioning but I worry about leaving everything up to the discretion of the states. Given this topic, I don't want sex assault being subject to certain metrics in New York but in Alabama, it could be another set of standards. Uniform rules over-weigh the incompetence of the govt IMO. 

The double standards involving Roy Moore and Al Franken come to mind. It's such a hive mentality. Last week, many Republicans refused to believe 30 sources and 6 women who came forward about Moore but today, one woman's word is enough to convict Franken. If they're both predators, they should both be held accountable. I'm afraid that states being granted unconditional power would pardon those found guilty of crimes depending on their political leanings and status in life.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I feel like there should be a special counsel appointed to investigate literally every member of the Senate and the House.

It's like Three Days of the Condor, I trust no one in the congress when it comes to this. The women included :side:


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

The kiss part of it may be true. At this point I'm probably not going to be shocked by any name that comes out. If he did do it, what a fucking asshole.

The picture on the other hand. He's not touching her tits. His finger tips at most are grazing the flak jacket. If she's claiming a grope because of that pic then I'm not buying it. He was doing a disrespectful, shitty, hack bit for the camera IMO, but I don't see a grope there.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Empress said:


> This is an intriguing thought. I do believe that our current government is barely functioning but I worry about leaving everything up to the discretion of the states. Given this topic, I don't want sex assault being subject to certain metrics in New York but in Alabama, it could be another set of standards. Uniform rules over-weigh the incompetence of the govt IMO.


Lack of uniformity / universal law is _also_ a consequence of centralized power that favors special interest groups.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Reaper said:


> I hope this leads to an awakening amongst americans that the bigger the government gets, the more corrupt it gets and the more corrupt people it attracts.
> 
> The _real _purge is that we need _no _centralized / federal government.
> 
> Give all the power and their money back to the States and the States should be pressured to give back tax money back to the people.


How far would giving the power back to the States go?.... 

Surely those that would be in charge of each State have the equal potential to be just as corrupt as those running the government now in this hypothetical scenario? Only, with far more power than they have now. Don't think your idea would mean any less corrupt or self serving people become politicians. Power corrupts.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

themuel1 said:


> How far would giving the power back to the States go?....
> 
> Surely those that would be in charge of each State have the equal potential to be just as corrupt as those running the government now in this hypothetical scenario? Only, with far more power than they have now. Don't think your idea would mean any less corrupt or self serving people become politicians. Power corrupts.


Yes. It does. But the solution is still the same. You continue to shrink the power of the state over the people and let them govern themselves. 

The vast majority of society actually already does function without ever getting involved with or needing anything from the state - be it local or federal.

Nothing is built or done by the government. It's all the people doing it themselves and the government simply pretends that it does it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I think Joe Biden may find himself in trouble soon. He has a habit of randomly kissing and touching people. It's been downplayed as "Uncle Joe" or him being affectionate but it has bordered on creepy at times. Some of his interactions have made me uncomfortable.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Empress said:


> I think Joe Biden may find himself in trouble soon. He has a habit of randomly kissing and touching people. It's been downplayed as "Uncle Joe" or him being affectionate but it has bordered on creepy at times. Some of his interactions have made me uncomfortable.


He has a serious case of molesty finger crawls going on in those videos. It's not just sniffing hair, holding by the shoulders. I'm not exaggerating. They become really obvious on closeups and in slow motion. And you can see the girls instinctively reacting to it. 

There's a video of Sessions swatting his hand away from his grand daughter. I wonder if he knows.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> Al Franken :deanfpalm
> 
> *I feel like he's going to get away with it though, he's a Democrat currently in office. That's a free pass for basically anything*. In 20 years they'll disown him like they are doing to Bill right now.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong, he could be the one that breaks the logjam and gets the pervs in congress really exposed. Someone big has to go down to get things _really_ started there.


Anthony Weiner. Eliot Spitzer. 

Top of my head. Still, nice try.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Reaper said:


> He has a serious case of molesty finger crawls going on in those videos. It's not just sniffing hair, holding by the shoulders. I'm not exaggerating. They become really obvious on closeups and in slow motion. And you can see the girls instinctively reacting to it.
> 
> There's a video of Sessions swatting his hand away from his grand daughter. I wonder if he knows.








I literally just saw that video. Even if he's not a pedophile, keep your hands to yourself. 

Joe Biden is alright; seems like a decent person for the most part but someone needs to tell him to knock it off.

*EDIT:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931216210485706753


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm an anti-feminist and I HATE SJW female-centric politics because they are cancer. And I have NEVER ONCE in my life ever treated a woman like she's an object for mine or my friends' entertainment. I don't respect women just because they're women. I just know that certain behaviors are simply wrong to engage in and that includes those that make women (and men) uncomfortable or disrespected. 

It's part of a moral code you develop as you navigate this world and you learn about others as individuals. 

This man even AFTER being a SCUMBAG is STILL trying to make this about how much he respects women. 

FUCKING HELL :lmao

No you piece of filthy shit, You NEVER respected women. You use that empty phrase to get ahead in politics because women believed you and you simply used them as a pivot to get ahead in life like many of your ilk. 

"I respek women" is STILL treating women like objects.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TheJack said:


> Anthony Weiner. Eliot Spitzer.
> 
> Top of my head. Still, nice try.


FDR

LBJ

Bill Clinton

Every Kennedy ever

ggnore


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reaper said:


> I'm an anti-feminist and I HATE SJW female-centric politics because they are cancer. And I have NEVER ONCE in my life ever treated a woman like she's an object for mine or my friends' entertainment. I don't respect women just because they're women. I just know that certain behaviors are simply wrong to engage in and that includes those that make women (and men) uncomfortable or disrespected.
> 
> It's part of a moral code you develop as you navigate this world and you learn about others as individuals.
> 
> ...


You are talking about Trump here right?




deepelemblues said:


> FDR
> 
> LBJ
> 
> ...


Why didn't you add Trump to that list?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Considering that Trump is the last person on earth who got ahead under the "I respect women" banner, it's clear that even if he's a scumbag to women, he at least didn't use them as political pivots. 

He said some terrible things but all the of the sexual misconduct allegations against him were taken back. He also didn't join the "I am a feminist!" political party.

You're arguing about Trump in the wake of obvious photo and video evidence here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reaper said:


> Considering that Trump is the last person on earth who got ahead under the "I respect women" banner, it's clear that even if he's a scumbag to women, he at least didn't use them as political pivots.


Trump is always lying about how much he respects woman, saying oh no one respects women more than he does lol

Just because he doesn't get ahead on claiming it, doesn't mean he didn't try. And LOL, "IF he's a scumbag to women".

You can't be serious with the IF. But keep defending Trump.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Trump is always lying about how much he respects woman, saying oh no one respects women more than he does lol
> 
> Just because he doesn't get ahead on claiming it, doesn't mean he didn't try. And LOL, "IF he's a scumbag to women".
> 
> You can't be serious with the IF. But keep defending Trump.


I'm not even defending him. I think he has some glaring personality flaws as I've always said. But we're talking about evidence versus lack of evidence here. 

And we're talking about the fact that he never campaigned on "MUH WYMEN'S RIGHTS!" either. That's not the a major republican party line. 

It's _the _democrat party line, so if democrats get caught diddling girls and molesting women, it's definitely worse for them because that's half of their entire campaign and they can't even keep their party clean from molesters. They've been screaming about it for a year with regards to Trump and it's their house of supporters that has the biggest stories RN. 

Try to keep perspective here.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> FDR
> 
> LBJ
> 
> ...


And all those guys wouldve been forced to retire if they were in office today and not in their time when those issues were brushed aside.

Meanwhile, Trump admitted doing similiar things, also has accusers and he was elected, LAST YEAR. 

Still, nice try.

EDIT:
Oh, and I forgot the "I found Jesus" people. 
Usually they are only found in one part.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reaper said:


> I'm not even defending him. I think he has some glaring personality flaws as I've always said. But we're talking about evidence versus lack of evidence here.
> 
> And we're talking about the fact that he never campaigned on "MUH WYMEN'S RIGHTS!" either. That's not the a major republican party line.
> 
> ...




Trump has admitted to grabbing women by the pussy without asking. Not sure what more evidence you need than Trump admitting he does that.

But keep ignoring the facts like you always do.

As for it being the democratic party line, the Republicans claim to be the moral party when they are anything but moral. 

And sorry but not it's not worse when party does it vs the other, both are just as bad.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Trump has admitted to grabbing women by the pussy without asking. Not sure what more evidence you need than Trump admitting he does that.
> 
> But keep ignoring the facts like you always do.


If I say right now that I grabbed your pussy, does that mean that I did it? I'm 100% sure that was a narcissistic man saying shit just because his buddies wanted to hear that shit. The fact is that we have no evidence that he actually ever did it. 

After a year of all kinds of investigations into Trump. They still haven't gotten _anything_, at all. Trump's clean.

We've had more than a month of accusations and accusers coming out, thousands of reporters on the case, and there are no new accusations against Trump after the previous ones were all decidedly faked. 

He's clean.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931229034553532416



> EXCLUSIVE: Sylvester Stallone is accused of sexually assaulting a 16-year-old fan: Star told her she was 'tight,' made her give him and his bodyguard oral sex and threatened they would 'beat her head in' if she ever told, in bombshell police report
> Sylvester Stallone was accused of sexually assaulting a 16-year-old fan girl while he was filming Over the Top in Las Vegas in 1986, according to a police report obtained exclusively by DailyMail.com
> 
> The actor, who was 40 years old at the time, met the teenager while he was filming at the former Las Vegas Hilton hotel and she was given keys to his room
> ...



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Stallone-accused-forcing-teen-threesome.html


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

birthday_massacre said:


> Trump has admitted to grabbing women by the pussy without asking. Not sure what more evidence you need than Trump admitting he does that.
> 
> But keep ignoring the facts like you always do.


It's different with Trump because they hoped that his election would allow the GOP to tear this country a part and rebuild it in the states have all the power to do as they please.

Trump's election was suppose to be the beginning of the end of the Federal Government.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reaper said:


> If I say right now that I grabbed your pussy, does that mean that I did it?


Trump has tons of women who claimed to have sexually assaulted them, and Trump admits to sexually assaulting women.

Do the math. Keep defending Trump, it just proves what a hypocrite you are when it comes to this stuff always defending people like Trump and Moore yet when it comes to someone on the left, you are like oh yeah they did it.

And LOL at thinking Trump is clean.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Trump has tons of women who claimed to have sexually assaulted them, and Trump admits to sexually assaulting women.


And they were dismissed and exposed as frauds. One of the accusers never even existed. Another was paid to lie. And it's not an "army of accusers" at all. There's only 2 serius ones and the others are very dubious claims that all came during the campaign trail. There isn't a historical record of consistent accusations like there is with Weinstein. There is no phot or video evidence. There are no corroborating stories that would indicate a specific fetish or method. 

If he was SUCH a HUGE scumbag with models etc, there would have been a video of him somewhere. There would be an MO and a type like there is with Weinstein and Kevin Spacey. 

The thing about Trump is that all they've done is repeated a lie so often that it's become the defining truth for some people. 



> And LOL at thinking Trump is clean.


Due to lack of evidence, he's clean.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Suprised nobody has accused Dan Schneider yet. He is a pretty easy target tbh. He was always rumored to be a pedobear


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Reaper said:


> And they were dismissed and exposed as frauds.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to lack of evidence, he's clean.


Only a fool would think Trump is clean but then again you only support him because you were hoping he would uproot the entire Government.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Unless Franken has done this to more women, he's not done. His presidential aspirations are probably over, but Tweeden accepted his apology. He got massively carried away with a very attractive woman. He's a total geek in the presence of the hottest woman he's ever been this close to. He fucked up in a major way. He apologized. She's accepted his apology. That should be the end of that.

But if this is habitual behavior and "not a total one off" (lmfao that british judge what a wanker) then yeah, things change really fast.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Only a fool would think Trump is clean but then again you only support him because you were hoping he would uproot the entire Government.


Yet with more than a year of extreme scrutiny by reporters, anti-Trump campaigners, the FBI, the entire top Democrat political machine ... All that exists are false accusations, a fake dossier and a massive conspiracy theory :mj

_If _he _does _take down the government, that's a good thing. But that's not why I support him. I support him because I agree with his politics on illegal immigration and his stance on ISIS (which he's helped decimate) and economy. Democrat and Republican (RINO specifically) are TERRIBLE on issues with regards to illegals and economy. That's it. 

He is hated equally by the republicans and the democrats. That makes him the closest to a non-establishment president america will get and hopefully it should remind people that we're controlled by two very, very corrupt political parties and a massive change is required.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reaper said:


> And they were dismissed and exposed as frauds. One of the accusers never even existed. Another was paid to lie. And it's not an "army of accusers" at all. There's only 2 serius ones and the others are very dubious claims that all came during the campaign trail. There isn't a historical record of consistent accusations like there is with Weinstein. There is no phot or video evidence. There are no corroborating stories that would indicate a specific fetish or method.
> 
> If he was SUCH a HUGE scumbag with models etc, there would have been a video of him somewhere. There would be an MO and a type like there is with Weinstein and Kevin Spacey.
> 
> ...


No, they weren't. You can't be honest. Just because a couple may not have been true, doesn't mean they are all not true. And AGAIN Trump admitted he likes to sexually assault women. 

You could have Trump on tape admitting to working with Russia on rigging the election, yet you would still not believe it

And there was not a historical record of consistent accusations with most of these Hollywood actors but now its all coming out but of course, you believe all fo those but not when it comes to Trump.

but keep defending people like Trump and Moore it just shows your hypocrisy.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Reaper said:


> Yet with more than a year of extreme scrutiny by reporters, anti-Trump campaigners, the FBI, the entire top Democrat political machine ... All that exists are false accusations, a fake dossier and a massive conspiracy theory :mj
> 
> _If _he _does _take down the government, that's a good thing. But that's not why I support him. I support him because I agree with his politics on illegal immigration and his stance on ISIS (which he's helped decimate) and economy. Democrat and Republican (RINO specifically) are TERRIBLE on issues with regards to illegals and economy. That's it.
> 
> He is hated equally by the republicans and the democrats. That makes him the closest to a non-establishment president america will get and hopefully it should remind people that we're controlled by two very, very corrupt political parties and a massive change is required.


No change can save this country at this point Reaper. It's beyond saving because most people don't give a shit about anything other then making more money.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Hardcore Show said:


> No change can save this country at this point Reaper. It's beyond saving because most people don't give a shit about anything other then making more money.


and that is why they need to get money out of politics or the voters need to stop voting for the politicians that are backed by huge donors that do their bidding instead of keeping the voters best interest in mind.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

birthday_massacre said:


> and that is why they need to get money out of politics or the voters need to stop voting for the politicians that are backed by huge donors that do their bidding instead of keeping the voters best interest in mind.


What you want is impossible to happen in anyone's lifetime. The United States is not a part of the future of civilization.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Hardcore Show said:


> No change can save this country at this point Reaper. It's beyond saving because most people don't give a shit about anything other then making more money.


Nah. Change will happen once people start voting outside of the two parties. It may not happen in our lifetime, but it will happen and we need to do our part in making sure that future generations have a wealth of optimism that we have at the grassroots at the moment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Hardcore Show said:


> What you want is impossible to happen in anyone's lifetime. The United States is not a part of the future of civilization.


It's not impossible. It just takes the voters to wake up and that is starting to happen.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The Hardcore Show said:


> What you want is impossible to happen in anyone's lifetime. The United States is not a part of the future of civilization.


I doubt this

Most of the "rising nations" are in really shitty positions with far worse governments

Also the next allgation is Al Fraken of all people


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Take it to the Trump thread guys....


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its like Hollywood is a real life Sodom and Gomorrah. Well, the Bible thumbers were right about something.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The bible thumpers are just as guilty as Hollywood. This past week has been another example of that. It's so vile to see so many conservatives using the Bible as a shield to defend Roy Moore; going as far as to call the Virgin Mary some kind of slut which goes against the whole premise of immaculate conception. There's also the travesty of the Catholic church. There is not one segment of society that holds the moral ground. There are predators everywhere, even in the pulpit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*With this one there is actually a police report filed in 1986..*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931230643454799872


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AryaDark said:


> *With this one there is actually a police report filed in 1986..*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931230643454799872












That is pretty awful, wish in all states that the Statute of limitations couldn't run out if sexual assault happens to a minor like it does in some.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Any organization or group of people which holds itself as being better than others due to moral/religious high ground is bound to be full of corruption.

It doesn't take being a bible thumper to see the disgusting cesspool Hollywood is when it's been based on carnal pleasures nor does it take a rabid atheist to see that Religion is a safe heaven for people to cover up their gross misdeeds because there is trust given to these people.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Franken update: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931230487095496712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931216240533823490


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

dont consider that SNL story to be damning in the least bit. people grasping at straws, getting those retweets man oooh baby


----------



## MarkHunt (Oct 29, 2017)

These lousy con artists can't even get matching ink. How deplorable are democrats?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

For a writer you would think that Franken would be little more clever

The first apology was "I don't remember and if it did happen I am sure it was OK in context and I am sorry if it hurt"

and then in the second one he crucified himself in a super manufactured apology which makes the first response feel like the "genuine" one 

Is "No I didn't do it", "I acted inappropriately in the past and I am sorry" or even "no comment at this time" so hard for people these days?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931284293476810752
This encounter, or whatever you want to call it, was consensual it seems. But Goodman's colleagues have resigned recently due to sexual harassment allegations. We'll see if anyone accuses him next.



> The departure of Goodman, who is married, comes less than a month after the resignation last month of Sen. Cliff Hite, R-Findlay, following a complaint of sexual harassment filed by a staffer who said he asked her repeatedly to have sex with him in his Columbus condo. On Monday, Senate Democratic Chief of Staff Mike Premo resigned following a complaint of inappropriate behavior by a staffer.
> 
> Senators underwent sexual harassment training Wednesday, said Senate President Larry Obhof, R-Medina, and staff will follow in the coming weeks. House members and staff are expected to do the same in the near future.
> 
> “Both the House and the Senate are sending a pretty clear message that inappropriate behavior won’t be tolerated,” Obhof said. “If you engage in that, there will be swift action and it will be decisive.”


http://www.dispatch.com/news/201711...an-in-his-office-led-to-ohio-lawmakers-ouster


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931288275741843457



> Mark Schwahn has been accused of sexual harassment by 25 female crew members who work on his E! soap “The Royals.” The women all signed an open letter in which they describe “repeated unwanted sexual harassment” at the hands of Schwahn. The creator was accused of similar allegations earlier this week by the female cast and crew of “One Tree Hill.”


http://www.indiewire.com/2017/11/ma...al-harassment-royals-crew-members-1201898176/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931288327013224449


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931284293476810752
> This encounter, or whatever you want to call it, was consensual it seems. But Goodman's colleagues have resigned recently due to sexual harassment allegations. We'll see if anyone accuses him next.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I still don't see why people hold onto this stuff and not do anything about it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

_Fiat justitia ruat caelum_...

One must be more selective than to associate with "show people." This was common knowledge for centuries. :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I still don't see why people hold onto this stuff and not do anything about it.


Some women get silenced and threatened, fearing for their careers. There's already evidence in some of these cases where HR did nothing to help them. What more do you want?

Not to mention sometimes post-traumatic stress weighs on you and you never want to talk about the event.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Beyond disappointed to hear that Stallone and Masterson are being accused as well, since I'm a big Rocky and That '70s Show fan. 

:mj4 at yet another conservative male politician enjoying dat dere forbidden love, though.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Harvey Weinstein has ruined more than one career. He hired private investigators to dig up dirt on the women, had Lisa Bloom pitch stories to the media and has even attempted to gain the medical files of an accuser who sought treatment. This is a man who had access to unlimited power and resources, using both to his advantage. It's not that surprising many kept quiet. Weinsten was even caught on tape threatening a woman and the DA's office took a hard pass. They were more than likely paid off. 

Also, this reckoning occurred because there were a few brave women and men were willing to go on the record. Ronan Farrow had to go into his own pockets because NBC refused to move forward with the story. Weinstein sought to quiet all of this. He's just one of many. 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927680764115898371

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923539813877387264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928642479481647104


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The males of course get it worse than the females. Video surfaced the other day of Demi Moore kissing some 15 year old boy and talking about how much she loved him (I think she was 17 at the time), not having any shame in flirting and making out with him, yet, how many times have you seen it in the news? They weren't dating, it was some kid she was all over. The comment section was almost as bad. Instead of outrage, like with every male accused, comments consisted of 'he's lucky'.

Such a double standard.

Hardly any coverage of Crews, either, because he didn't molest a chick, it happened to him instead. No one cares if a dude gets violated.

Anyway, I am still pissed that Spacey ended up being a creeper, man, my favorite movie is LA Confidential (prob mentioned this a billion times by now) and he was my favorite in it. I haven't watched it in some time, not sure if his young self will arouse me after all this news.

Yeah, probably will.

BRB guys.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I still don't see why people hold onto this stuff and not do anything about it.


Because kids aren't protected so they cannot tell anyone, women don't get believed or silenced and men get mocked.

If Terry Crews had said what he did and this stuff wasn't going on he'd probably be labeled a homophobe or be openly mocked.

Of course some people will be using this whole thing to push agendas but a lot of these stories are just people being able to speak out without being made fun of or silenced.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931348772344553472
*
'Transparent' Star Alleges Jeffrey Tambor Sexually Harassed Her, "Got Physical"*



> According to Lysette, when she emerged from wardrobe in her costume — a salmon-colored lingerie top and matching short-shorts — Tambor remarked, "My God, Trace. I want to attack you sexually." Alexandra Billings, the third actor in the scene, was present to hear the remark, she confirms. Both "laughed it off because it was so absurd," Lysette says.
> 
> A few minutes later, while waiting for a camera setup between takes, Lysette was standing in a corner of the soundstage set. That's when she says Tambor, dressed as Maura, wearing a green satin kimono and gray wig, approached her.
> 
> ...


https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...d-her-got-physical-1059306?utm_source=twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931351093510066177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931344761666994176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931370515540905984


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Catalanotto said:


> The males of course get it worse than the females. Video surfaced the other day of Demi Moore kissing some 15 year old boy and talking about how much she loved him (I think she was 17 at the time), not having any shame in flirting and making out with him, yet, how many times have you seen it in the news? They weren't dating, it was some kid she was all over. The comment section was almost as bad. Instead of outrage, like with every male accused, comments consisted of 'he's lucky'.
> 
> Such a double standard.


Am I missing something,Demi Moore was not famous at 17,why would a 17 year old and 15 year old kissing offend anyone. This seems like a poor example of female harasser.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This is never gonna end is it?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> This is never gonna end is it?


Its been going on in that industry for decades....










That's from 1945 :sad:


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Blackbeard said:


> Its been going on in that industry for decades....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, yes. A good decade before Kirk Douglas raped Natalie Wood.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> The males of course get it worse than the females. Video surfaced the other day of Demi Moore kissing some 15 year old boy and talking about how much she loved him (I think she was 17 at the time), not having any shame in flirting and making out with him, yet, how many times have you seen it in the news? They weren't dating, it was some kid she was all over. The comment section was almost as bad. Instead of outrage, like with every male accused, comments consisted of 'he's lucky'.
> 
> Such a double standard.
> 
> ...


Is this post serious?

A 17 and a 15 year old, so what? 

There has been tons of coverage of Spacey, Takei, Crews I don't know what you're on about.


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

I can get what you saying with man not being taken seriously enough with allegations about abuse which is sad since hollywood makes movies and tv shows of young men that turn into serial killers because of some traumatic issue that happen with their mothers or other women . All abuse should be listen to and acted on not just women or children but men as well but with saying this some teenagers that hook up with older women should be at fault as well ,leading a young teacher on and getting intimate is a two way street and I don't believe a male 16 of age or older should just get slap on the wrist while the teacher or what ever the chosen profession of the women is should be arrested .


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Is anybody really surprised about Al Franken? He looks like a creep.

- Vic


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

WorldClass said:


> I can get what you saying with man not being taken seriously enough with allegations about abuse which is sad since hollywood makes movies and tv shows of young men that turn into serial killers because of some traumatic issue that happen with their mothers or other women . All abuse should be listen to and acted on not just women or children but men as well but with saying this some teenagers that hook up with older women should be at fault as well ,leading a young teacher on and getting intimate is a two way street and I don't believe a male 16 of age or older should just get slap on the wrist while the teacher or what ever the chosen profession of the women is should be arrested .


Believe it or not, but I'm ok with men not being part of the victim complex train. 

We should definitely do something to help men who are victimized, but I don't care much for the fact that they should be treated equally with regards to the "victimhood is social currency" culture that we're living in now. 

Men react to being victimized differently than women. It's all a part of our overall gambit of sex-based differences. If we don't understand why men behave differently then we run the risk of alienating them because while women generally find comfort in company and larger groups, men are hard wired to suffer and overcome in isolation and they shouldn't be forced to find comfort in company when they're not programmed to do so. Men like to act and like to take action themselves. The satisfaction of a guy like Crews will come when he puts the man who groped him behind bars. He will not find satisfaction in being told "I'm so sorry this happened to you". 

A LOT of men feel shame when our problems are discussed out in the open unless it involves an act of self-reliance or heroism. The men that were victimized shouldn't be dragged into the sympathy culture by itself without action to resolve the problem because being a victim is a shameful experience and the most we're doing is making them feel even more ashamed. 

I don't speak for all men, obviously, but by and large this is true for most men. This is why even the children who are raped as children tend to play this off. It's how we cope. And to me, that's ok. Society should punish those who victimize men, but the majority of us don't need overt sympathy from people. It's action that drives us. This is why with the men you see them make one quick statement or interview and disappear again - meanwhile a lot of female victims tend to keep talking (which is perfectly fine). Both genders cope in different ways and we should let them.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931571357506207744











> The driver, a woman identified only as Kate, says she picked up Winston in Scottsdale, Ariz., in the early morning hours of March 13. As they waited in the drive-through lane at a Mexican restaurant, Winston “reached over and he just grabbed my crotch,” the woman told Buzzfeed.
> 
> The driver lodged a formal complaint with Uber, writing that “this rider reached over and put his fingers on my crotch.”
> 
> “It wasn’t my stomach or my thigh, it was my crotch and I want to be clear about that,” she added.


https://www.si.com/nfl/2017/11/17/b...m&utm_medium=social&xid=socialflow_twitter_si


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931578083739566086

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931572711234646017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931153415626940416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931583906796703744


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931511467848978432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931580209014419461


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I've begun to accept that at least some parts of America are a vicious rape culture ... When a guy like Ben Affleck who had to publicly apologise for groping someone while pretending he couldn't remember and still can say "I can only be responsible for my own actions" even though he was part of that bullshit himself, you know there's something significantly wrong and it needs a correction.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Reaper said:


> I've begun to accept that at least some parts of America are a vicious rape culture ... When a guy like Ben Affleck who had to publicly apologise for groping someone while pretending he couldn't remember and still can say "I can only be responsible for my own actions" even though he was part of that bullshit himself, you know there's something significantly wrong and it needs a correction.


Ben Affleck and Matt Damon are having a hard time keeping their stories straight; that's why they're all of a sudden taking "responsibility" for any bad acts.

Gwynth Paltrow dated Brad Pitt and Ben. They both knew what Harvey did to her. But yet, Ben and Matt initially played dumb to the press. For years, Harvey was this great guru; now everyone is admitting that he was a bully. Sure. When you lend your reputation to certain people, the crap often sticks to you. I hope Kate Winslet is paying attention. She has bashed Weinstein but has so much praise for Woody Allen. I don't get it. To be honest, I don't get what's so great about Roman Polanski and Woody Allen that makes Hollywood fawn over both but to each their own. Art is subjective. 

It's very easy to only blame men and only men but a lot of women have enabled this. Lisa Bloom is one example. She and her mother chase ambulances and cameras to talk about justice for victims while burying them for the right price behind the scenes.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Empress said:


> It's very easy to only blame men and only men but a lot of women have enabled this. Lisa Bloom is one example. She and her mother chase ambulances and cameras to talk about justice for victims while burying them for the right price behind the scenes.


Career liar Allred is the only reason right now why I'm doubting Roy Moore's allegations at the moment (and honestly, they could be true, but it's impossible to believe given the woman involved). 

You're right. There are a LOT of women involved in this entire culture of rape and misogyny. Just today there was a female on WashPo loudly and proudly claiming that she's a woman and a feminist and she's ok with what Al Franken did ... You're kidding me right? 

It's the women that have played a part in destroying other women that I despise on all this. I personally don't want to blame the victims of enabling themselves ... But it's really hard not to do that when you see them become millionaires by willingly becoming the next big thing for Weinstein and Woody Allen --- and I'm sure there are others. It's a deep and long chain. 

Weinstein girls always had a physical type. That's the creepiest part of it. You can see death walking in Jennifer Lawrence's eyes. You can see it in her career. Even in her acting. She's not the same person she was years ago. They are still victims but they are also creating victims. Valuing their financial and career success was not worth living with the guilt of perpetuating rape culture the way they did. 

If they really cared, they would have realized that by allowing themselves to get ahead on the backs of a bully and a rapist, they were perpetuating the rape culture for the next girl. Did they just lack foresight? Were they just stupid? Were they complicit? These are incredibly difficult questions for me and I really rather not ask them.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@Reaper

I question what happened to Gloria Allred. I know she dedicated her life to women's rights after her rape. But she has evolved into such an ambulance chaser. I remember the first time I heard of her. It was weeks before Princess Diana died. She was representing Dodi's ex fiancee for breaking up with her. It was such a soap opera. As for the accusations against Moore, I believe them. I separate them from Gloria. Allred is questionable in her methods but she brings attention. She's the equivalent of shouting from a mountain top. I just wish she'd be more honest about her motives but at this point, it seems blurred. A part of her may want justice but she loves the attention just as much. 



Speaking of Jennifer Lawrence, she has started speaking out about her experiences in Hollywood. I can't help but wonder if Harvey Weinsten threatened her in some manner, coerced her for sex in exchange for roles. I think she's a decent actress but there has been a push to put her on par with Meryl Streep. J Law is only 27; there's no rush to put her on that same level just yet. Joy was a total dud but clear Oscar bait.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lawrence sounds like she's just acting ... But I don't blame her. A 20 year old girl trying to find success in a world has the right to do what she wants to do in order to find that success. I just think that she doesn't have any actual empathy for the victims. There are women who don't have empathy for other women and they just want to get ahead just like there are men who don't have emapthy for others. 

The problem with Allred is, she's partisan. Very partisan and therefore her motives are highly questionable to me and the fact that somehow through thousands of lawyers in America, somehow the last three high profile sexual assault causes have found their way to her. You can be openly for a particular party and still be objective but I don't believe that it's true for her anymore. She seems to be the democrat lawyer of choice against high profile republicans .. She's the one who paraded the women that accused Trump and now she's the one parading the woman who accuses Moore ... All the while being a 100% DNC supporter.










It's an obvious conflict of interest as far as I'm concerned. I don't believe that the accuser is telling the truth and her being involved means that the DNC is involved means that this is very likely a hit trying to take advantage of the current climate. I don't think the DNC even realizes that people are highly skeptical of this lawyer. They perhaps haven't quite fully appreciated how information flows within their political opponents because they feel like they control all information. 

They probably just want to reduce the number of votes Moore is gonna get just enough so that the seat could get overturned. This wouldn't be the first political hit ever. 

Trust me, if a Republican lawyer started parading around women that accused a bunch of DNC politicians too, I would be questioning her motives as well.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Trust me, if a Republican lawyer started parading around women that accused a bunch of DNC politicians too, I would be questioning her motives as well.


There is speculation that the allegations against Al Franken are politically motivated.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931266518951882752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931520302982615045
Some people have begin to malign Franken's accuser in other ways by posting her suggestive photos. 

I understand where you're coming from in that Allred is very partisan. She is but her crusades against Republicans does not automatically render her clients as innocent. It just means she only cares for justice if the victims can screw over Republicans. She's an opportunist but not necessarily manufacturing victims. I don't hold the view that Allred needs to be perfect in order to find the accused guilty. She's just an ambulance chaser. That's not a shining personality trait but far from illegal. 

There are just too many incidents involving Moore to chalk up to coincidence or mere vendetta. I believe he is a child molester. I didn't care for his candidacy before but it would be irresponsible to sit a suspected predator into such a position of power; especially since he has argued against a child rape victim.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928726026653487105
I understand that abortion is a serious matter for the Moore base but if you're pro life, please care about those that are breathing. Children should be born into environments where they will be protected and not be vulnerable victims to predators.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Quick question: If they're slut shaming the accuser, then isn't that also indication of foul play and politically motivated on the part of those who stand to be accused? :mj 

Stone knowing in advance doesn't mean that they were manufactured. It just means that news traveled within the political circles _before_ they became public which is entirely possible without any conspiracy. 

What a mess. What a mess to navigate through. I can understand the difficulties we're all having here. Here's what I think, both parties are at war (obviously) and this is a chess game where there's punch and counter punch which just enough leading and misleading information and narrative-framing that they get to keep their voter bases intact.

Enough distractions to keep people from learning the real truth with the only real goal of protecting each party from the backlash of the people. Where in reality people should be abandoning both parties because they're all scum.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reaper said:


> *Career liar Allred is the only reason right now why I'm doubting Roy Moore's allegations at the momen*t (and honestly, they could be true, but it's impossible to believe given the woman involved).
> 
> You're right. There are a LOT of women involved in this entire culture of rape and misogyny. Just today there was a female on WashPo loudly and proudly claiming that she's a woman and a feminist and she's ok with what Al Franken did ... You're kidding me right?
> 
> ...


Right but ignore the other *8 allegations against him* because one of them may not be believable. What about the others?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Right but ignore the other *8 allegations against him* because one of them may not be believable. What about the others?


Read up the Gomeshi Trial. The presence of one fake accuser does make the testimonies of others questionable and there is precedence of that. This was determined through the Gomeshi trial in Canada and it's well worth the read. Through close examination of the facts, texts, and messages between the complainants and Gomeshi, it was determined that the women were indeed lying. 

I don't have to believe anything either way for anyone simply because number by itself does not make something believable. As I said, with Weinstein and others you don't just have accusers, you have MO's, types as well as eventual admissions of guilt as well as evidence in some cases. 

In a climate like this it's very easy to sneak in a false accusation and a political hit so we should never just assume everything.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reaper said:


> Read up the Gomeshi Trial. The presence of one fake accuser does make the testimonies of others questionable and there is precedence of that. This was determined through the Gomeshi trial in Canada and it's well worth the read. Through close examination of the facts, texts, and messages between the complainants and Gomeshi, it was determined that the women were indeed lying.
> 
> I don't have to believe anything either way for anyone simply because number by itself does not make something believable. As I said, with Weinstein and others you don't just have accusers, you have MO's, types as well as eventual admissions of guilt as well as evidence in some cases.
> 
> In a climate like this it's very easy to sneak in a false accusation and a political hit so we should never just assume everything.



The other 8 don't have anything to do with her. But keep making excuses to defend him because he is not a liberal.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> The other 8 don't have anything to do with her. But keep making excuses to defend him because he is not a liberal.


The only one making this about liberal or conservative is you. I don't care about the other accusers in this case. They're irrelevant. 

If a dozen women accused Clinton today I still would be skeptical. Always be skeptical when it comes to politicians otherwise you're just a sheep to them. 

Questioning the motives of the lawyer involved is well within the realms of reasonable skepticism.


----------



## MarkHunt (Oct 29, 2017)

So, nine total allegations against Roy Moore, and the best evidence the left can gather is a blatantly-faked yearbook signature and a discredited claim that Moore was banned from a local mall?

_"That which is asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence."_
*– Christopher Hitchens*

The allegations against Roy Moore are hereby dismissed.


----------



## MarkHunt (Oct 29, 2017)

The same disgusting media which are on a witch hunt against Roy Moore are currently trying to discredit Leeanne Tweeden and protect the diaper-wearing creep Al Franken.

*CBS News: Roger Stone appears to have known about Al Franken allegations before they went public*

How the fact that a man as well-connected as Roger Stone knowing about the allegations ahead of time disproves them is beyond my rational mind. Remember: Tweeden's allegations were backed with irrefutable photographic evidence, and were confirmed by Franken's public apology.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

MarkHunt said:


> So, nine total allegations against Roy Moore, and the best evidence the left can gather is a blatantly-faked yearbook signature and a discredited claim that Moore was banned from a local mall?
> 
> _"That which is asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence."_
> *– Christopher Hitchens*
> ...


Stop being troll like because you want to live in a GOP dictatorship.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah I'm going to hell for laughing at this, nothing new though.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931612670490443776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931639104974065664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931666730224640000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931656164982575104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931635737774247936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931604865012379649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931656441760567296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931640360648036353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931663866966155264


> According to the report, initially obtained by the Salt Lake City Tribune, police interviewed the alleged victim, her mother and two people with the production before turning evidence over to the district attorney's office, but charges were not brought forth.
> 
> Meanwhile, a civil attorney for the production company told police during the investigation that after Sizemore had been fired that the actor in turn was in the process of suing the production company. Sizemore would later rejoin the film for re-shoots in Malibu at the home of one of the producers.
> 
> In the report, the victim's mother told police that her daughter informed her Sizemore attempted to kiss her more than once during the shoot for the film. The girl also described an incident in which he placed his upturned palm underneath her bottom when she sat down next to him during a still photo session, in which she played his daughter. At the time of this shoot, according to the police report, Sizemore lifted his fingers while she was sitting on his hand, "causing pressure on her vagina." The narrative adds: "She said she squirmed away, and he moved his hand with her. She said he then curled up his fingers, and pushed them into the area of her 'vaginal hole.'" This occurred over her clothes.


https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...detailed-newly-surfaced-police-report-1059531


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931612670490443776
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931639104974065664
> 
> ...


Washington and Hollywood....


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931686670029619200


> The claim comes from a former E! wardrobe stylist, who has come forward to allege that Seacrest behaved inappropriately toward her during his tenure at E! News nearly a decade ago. While the contents of her accusation are not yet public, Seacrest has opted to speak out, strongly disputing the allegations, and will fully cooperate with the investigation into the matter that is currently taking place at E!
> 
> “Recently, someone that worked as a wardrobe stylist for me nearly a decade ago at E! News, came forward with a complaint suggesting I behaved inappropriately toward her. If I made her feel anything but respected, I am truly sorry. I dispute these reckless allegations and I plan to cooperate with any corporate inquiries that may result,” Seacrest’s statement reads.


https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...ckless-misconduct-allegations-stylist-1059704


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931680367123165184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931643130037772288


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Lena Dunham backing you up is not a good thing considering she molested her own sister..


----------



## AdamUpBxtch (Aug 15, 2017)

Would it make me a creep if I still laugh my ass off at all of Louis C.K.'s masturbation jokes? Honestly don't know how to feel about all this tbh. So many celebs who's work I loved just baffling me at this point...


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

I thought murray miller was Neville


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Lena Dunham backing you up is not a good thing considering she molested her own sister..


I absolutely cannot stand her. She's so nasty and lionized as some feminist ideal. 

I'm curious about this Seacrest thing. I think he's in the closet and should be honest about it but I'll be following closely these allegations. He jumped ahead of the story.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Empress said:


> Ben Affleck and Matt Damon are having a hard time keeping their stories straight; that's why they're all of a sudden taking "responsibility" for any bad acts.
> 
> Gwynth Paltrow dated Brad Pitt and Ben. They both knew what Harvey did to her. But yet, Ben and Matt initially played dumb to the press. For years, Harvey was this great guru; now everyone is admitting that he was a bully. Sure. When you lend your reputation to certain people, the crap often sticks to you. I hope Kate Winslet is paying attention. She has bashed Weinstein but has so much praise for Woody Allen. I don't get it. To be honest, I don't get what's so great about Roman Polanski and Woody Allen that makes Hollywood fawn over both but to each their own. Art is subjective.
> 
> *It's very easy to only blame men and only men but a lot of women have enabled this. Lisa Bloom is one example. She and her mother chase ambulances and cameras to talk about justice for victims while burying them for the right price behind the scenes.*


I wanted to mention this too but you're 100% right. People knew how these men were and said nothing, you have women like Meryl Streep preach to everyone and get labeled as this "great person" yet she gave a standing ovation to a child molester and has been around the business long enough to see all this stuff.

Women like Meryl could have blown the lid on this years ago and they're respected enough people would have listened. Yet they did nothing.

Afleck's virtue signaling is annoying me now, he's so phony and people keep placating him despite this.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> I wanted to mention this too but you're 100% right. *People knew how these men were and said nothing, you have women like Meryl Streep preach to everyone and get labeled as this "great person" yet she gave a standing ovation to a child molester *and has been around the business long enough to see all this stuff.
> 
> Women like Meryl could have blown the lid on this years ago and they're respected enough people would have listened. Yet they did nothing]
> 
> Afleck's virtue signaling is annoying me now, he's so phony and people keep placating him despite this.


Was it Roman Polanski? Hollywood seems to love that man. In fact, a lot of celebrities signed a petition demanding he be let back into the states. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930111650748911616
I grew to loathe Whoopi Goldberg as she defended Polanki and Cosby; going on and on about "rape rape".


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BoFreakinDallas said:


> Am I missing something,Demi Moore was not famous at 17,why would a 17 year old and 15 year old kissing offend anyone. This seems like a poor example of female harasser.





draykorinee said:


> Is this post serious?
> 
> A 17 and a 15 year old, so what?
> 
> There has been tons of coverage of Spacey, Takei, Crews I don't know what you're on about.



/facepalm

I am not personally offended, I am just sharing a story about what happened and how no one really talks about it. The issue was that she was 17 and 'taking advantage' of a 15 year old boy, obviously underage, and who hadn't given her permission to do anything to him, yet, she did. That was the article and, assuming both of you have a brain, you know it would be different if the roles were reversed and a 17 year old guy pushing himself all over a 15 year old girl would be a gigantic issue, he'd be a pedo, etc., because of the underage aspect of it. That was just something I read the other day and the article brought forth the issue of double standards. Some of these Hollywood guys are just being accused and people are writing them off. She was all over some kid on camera and no one really cared.

Again, not something *I* am offended about personally, it's not like she was 30 and he was 15, it was a two year difference, whatever, but, in the eyes of society, he was underage, she 'took advantage' of him being a 15 year old boy, and she was openly flirting with him and kissing him.

Um, yeah, I never once said that there was not a lot of coverage on Spacey or Takei, so, I have no idea where you got that from (you should probably learn to read what is before you and not insert things that were never said) and I have barely heard anything on the news about Crews at all, they still talk about Spacey, Weinstein and all the new ones coming out. 

Also, what a stupid statement that Moore wasn't famous, so what? How does that even matter? If someone is being inappropriate, it doesn't matter if you are famous or not.

Don't be foolish, role reversal changes society's perception of the situation.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Man, this thread is depressing.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

I honestly dont think anyone would care about 17/15 regardless. Thats a majority of High School couples, come on now.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> Um, yeah, I never once said that there was not a lot of coverage on Spacey or Takei, so, I have no idea where you got that from (you should probably learn to read what is before you and not insert things that were never said) and I have barely heard anything on the news about Crews at all, they still talk about Spacey, Weinstein and all the new ones coming out.


You literally said if its a dude being touched up you don't hear about it, yet we've heard all about dudes being touched up by celebrities. As to Crews, thats nonsense, even here in the UK Crews had tons of coverage. 

The whole Demi Moore thing is a different story when you get the age wrong, she was 19 not 17, and yes a 19 year old kissing a 15 year old the way she did is creepy AF. If you can't get the basic facts right about a story it makes it very hard to share your concerns. 

Of course there is and always will be a double standard, but your examples were shit except for the Demi Moore one which you misrepresented. Crews got ample airtime, even had himself a nice 10 minute ABC news interview recently.



CMPrinny said:


> I honestly dont think anyone would care about 17/15 regardless. Thats a majority of High School couples, come on now.


Turns out the guy can't even research his own posts. She was 19 and he was 15, and if you watch they're clearly 2 very different ages, its pretty creepy and no one has made a deal out of it.






Can you imagine if it had Ben Affleck doing this to a 15 year old girl? The guy would be done.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Yeah thats a creepy ass video:/ 

19 and 15 is a hell of a gap, 17 to 19 you grow a lot. Looks like a college student making out with a middle schooler.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

draykorinee said:


> Catalanotto said:
> 
> 
> > Um, yeah, I never once said that there was not a lot of coverage on Spacey or Takei, so, I have no idea where you got that from (you should probably learn to read what is before you and not insert things that were never said) and I have barely heard anything on the news about Crews at all, they still talk about Spacey, Weinstein and all the new ones coming out.
> ...


The article I read said 17 and 15, so, bitch at the article for getting the age wrong ? Regardless, the fuck does the age matter, anyway? The point is that she was being inappropriate with someone, what part of that do you not get? It doesn't matter if there's an age difference or if they are the same age, it's the actions. You're foolish enough to basically say it's okay to just kiss someone if the ages are a certain gap. You realize how ridiculous you are, right? I don't give a fuck if someone is the same age or 20 years older, it doesn't give them any more of a right to do anything. Can't believe that has to be said to anyone.

Perhaps the news is different where you are, but, I've seen very little on the Crews situation. It was hardly mentioned and then they reverted back to Weinstein, Spacey, and a few of the new ones.

Another face palm as we are talking role reversals. The males getting reported about were, get ready for it....mostly touched by a male. Men touching dicks and pussies will always be a bigger issue to everyone. I'm talking about the difference when a woman sexually harasses a male. Think of a woman being raped by a man and a man being raped by a woman. A man maturbating in front of a female and a female masturbating in front of a male. A male cat calling and a female cat calling. Most of society responds differently to these situations. 

The fact that you seem to be more angry at an age discrepancy is rather hilarious, though. I don't know these people personally, I don't know what age they were when she decided to drop her lips all over his face. I go by what an article says. Remove the sand from your vagina, you missed the entire point.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> Lena Dunham backing you up is not a good thing considering she molested her own sister..


Dunham also was on the "No women ever lies about rape" train just a few months/year ago when THAT was trending and is now calling the woman who accused her friend a liar. This is why you should always be a skeptic so you don't find yourself exposed like these virtue signaling "celebs". 










Dunham is exactly what the conservatives signal boost the most because people like her legitimately delegitimize liberalism --- and most liberals don't even realize it because they signal boost and worship their useful idiots as well.


----------



## MarkHunt (Oct 29, 2017)

What makes it creepy is that the nerd comes across as still being a child, whereas, Moore comes across as being a fully-grown young woman. You can talk about 19 and 15 all you want. All I see is a *woman* all over a *boy*.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Lena Dunham is getting backlash for her support. Good to see people waking up.

- Vic


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> draykorinee said:
> 
> 
> > Catalanotto said:
> ...


The age difference is the only thing that matters in that story because otherwise there's nothing inappropriate in two people mutually kissing each other. Your whole point has been badly put from the start, this post doesn't make it any better. You need to learn how to write coherently.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Always a huge double standard with this. 

Have to say the 15 year old me would have had NO problem with Demi Moore kissing me. Same as if my very attractive German teacher had done the same. That's not to say it would have been OK legally or even morally but I wouldn't have had a problem if I were in that position. 

Reactions are ALWAYS different when it comes to Male teachers or Female teachers. The reaction to the female teacher and her student stuff tends to provoke a "Wish that was me at that age" reaction from a fair amount of men. Almost a "lucky git" reaction before brain engages and moralises the actions of said female teacher. Fair bet that a lot of guys during their time at school fancied and had one of their formative fantasies about a one of their teachers which may explain the hypocrisy.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Shes not a celebrity but relevant to Demi situation. 

23 yr old married Cheerleading coach was having consensual relationship/sex with a 17 year old student.

https://nypost.com/2017/11/18/cheerleading-coach-busted-for-having-sex-with-teen-student/amp/

The two were having indecent contact at the school the last 6 weeks. She ruined her marriage, years of getting a degree and her reputation for some teenage dick. SMH. 

The student is too young to understand ramifications of the whole ordeal and was probably just happy to be sleeping with a cute older woman.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

So apparently some bitch is accusing Mick Foley, a bunch of other wrestlers and DAVE FREAKING MELTZER of raping her now

This is getting fucking ridiculous. 

Apparently everyone with a dick is a rapist now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Arkham258 said:


> Apparently everyone with a dick is a rapist now.


Which is what feminist think


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lena is falling back on her ass apologizing 

It doesn't help that her "activism" and type of liberalism is very "rich sheltered white girl" who says we need to respect each other and then makes fun of people 

I hate to use the word "sheltered" but she is the type to go "its a complement to say all Jews are good with money and all blacks are better at basketball!!" 

Very condensing and very "these cultures are cartoons to entertain me"


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Surprised this hasn't spread outside of America as it seems to be spreading across all professions in America.

No news of any UK celebrities raping or touching up anyone down here so far, well except for Jimmy Saville years ago. Now that I've mentioned it though, we'll probably hear news of Danny Dyer touching up some women on the set of Eastenders soon.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nightrow said:


> Surprised this hasn't spread outside of America as it seems to be spreading across all professions in America.
> 
> No news of any UK celebrities raping or touching up anyone down here so far, well except for Jimmy Saville years ago. Now that I've mentioned it though, we'll probably hear news of Danny Dyer touching up some women on the set of Eastenders soon.


The UK doesn't have a Hollywood.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

virus21 said:


> The UK doesn't have a Hollywood.


But they do have a BBC.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932073461215789056











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932042136572317696


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932042136572317696


Oh bet she fucking does. Must of been called out on it after she defended him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Lena Dunham is vile trash. She probably has apologies saved in drafts at this point. I find her utterly disgusting, a woman without a sense of irony, remorse or simple decency. Her brand of "feminism" extends only to herself and those who look like her. She admitted to molesting her own sister and still found a way to play victim.

As for Weinstein, he's a cross between cartoon villain and straight up psychopath. Money and status go far but this man has been doing this crap for longer than I've been alive. He'll most likely never see a day in prison either.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

Are we all in agreement that defending someone who's been accused is okay, but the fact that it's Lena "women don't lie about rape" Dunham is not okay?


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I now see why this Lena Dunham was cast as Valerie Solanas on American Horror Story. 

I didn't know anything about her before AHS but being unlikable must come natural to her as I hated her on AHS and reading all this just makes me hate her even more.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

TheNightmanCometh said:


> Are we all in agreement that defending someone who's been accused is okay, but the fact that it's Lena "women don't lie about rape" Dunham is not okay?


Defending people because they are your friends or "they were nice to me!!!" tends to not be ok 

You got to something other than who you like more to stand on


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Nightrow said:


> I now see why this Lena Dunham was cast as Valerie Solanas on American Horror Story.
> 
> I didn't know anything about her before AHS but being unlikable must come natural to her as I hated her on AHS and reading all this just makes me hate her even more.


Same boat, same train of thought. Disgusting person she is.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Nightrow said:


> virus21 said:
> 
> 
> > The UK doesn't have a Hollywood.
> ...


Yeah, this was my thought, also parliament is like this now, we've already had our mass pervert outing, America are just catching up. Of course, Americans have to always be bigger and better at it ?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I forgot to add on this, the Demi/Kid kissing is weird because age difference but also he looks uncomfortable for the most part, also he doesn't look 15. 

Either way it was some creepy stuff.



stevefox1200 said:


> Lena is falling back on her ass apologizing
> 
> It doesn't help that her "activism" and type of liberalism is very "rich sheltered white girl" who says we need to respect each other and then makes fun of people
> 
> ...


Isn't this like 95% of activists nowadays and how they really feel?

@Empress Lena is garbage, she actually got mad some athlete wasn't paying attention to her at some award show, like he had to be into her.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Came in to see who got blasted this time.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932217957702406144


> Quickly, Simmons began making aggressive sexual advances, yanking off her clothes, Khalighi said.
> 
> “I looked over at Brett and said ‘help me’ and I'll never forget the look on his face,” she recalled. “In that moment, the realization fell on me that they were in it together.”
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/business/hollywood/la-fi-brett-ratner-russell-simmons-20171119-htmlstory.html
@Miss Sally

Here's more info on the Lena Dunham/Odell situation. She literally created a conversation in her head because he didn't speak to her. This was apology #59096054057809780489704687047808704687048




> “I was sitting next to Odell Beckham Jr., and it was so amazing because it was like he looked at me and he determined I was not the shape of a woman by his standards,” she wrote. “He was like, ‘That’s a marshmallow. That’s a child. That’s a dog.’ It wasn’t mean — he just seemed confused.”
> 
> She continued, “The vibe was very much like, ‘Do I want to f— it? Is it wearing a … yep, it’s wearing a tuxedo. I’m going to go back to my cell phone.’ It was like we were forced to be together, and he literally was scrolling Instagram rather than have to look at a woman in a bow tie. I was like, ‘This should be called the Metropolitan Museum of Getting Rejected by Athletes.'”


*Lena Dunham Pens Apology to Odell Beckham Jr. After Met Gala Comments Backlash*
http://variety.com/2016/digital/new...ckham-jr-amy-schumer-lenny-letter-1201851866/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Disappointing about Russel Simmons. I used to like him.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Lena Dunham is vile trash. She probably has apologies saved in drafts at this point. I find her utterly disgusting, a woman without a sense of irony, remorse or simple decency. Her brand of "feminism" extends only to herself and those who look like her. She admitted to molesting her own sister and still found a way to play victim.


She's a real piece of shit. Makes sense why she's still able to get work in Hollywood though.

- Vic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It actually makes so much sense how she is able to work in that industry now. Vile trash


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932387523220922368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932276034388467712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932369292103786496
Russell Simmons has been shady for a while. I've heard so many lurid stories about him but yet he has always maintained his superiority. If he goes down, look to the other moguls around him. Rumors about Diddy and Usher have been around. Benny Medina is also a part of that group. Take a match to the entire thing and burn it down.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why do I see a "Civil War" happening in Hollywood?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932632670928035840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932612086768730112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932637462131855361


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Jeffrey Tambor Exits ‘Transparent’ After Sexual Harassment Allegations*



> “Playing Maura Pfefferman on Transparent has been one of the greatest privileges and creative experiences of my life,” the Emmy winning actor told Deadline on Sunday. “What has become clear over the past weeks, however, is that this is no longer the job I signed up for four years ago,” Tambor added of his role as the lead on the Jill Soloway created show.
> 
> “I’ve already made clear my deep regret if any action of mine was ever misinterpreted by anyone as being aggressive, but the idea that I would deliberately harass anyone is simply and utterly untrue,” Tambor asserted as well. “Given the politicized atmosphere that seems to have afflicted our set, I don’t see how I can return to Transparent.”


I'm reading speculation that this was a political move by trans people in the cast & crew. It's been publicized before that some of them and in the general trans community were offended by a man playing trans and even show creator Jill Solloway has said she would never cast anyone other than trans in a trans role again. Throw in that from what's been said over the years, Tambor is a hard to work with asshole.

From the article.



> Less than a day after those claims by Lysette, Transparent writer and producer Our Lady J became the first and only member of the series to publicly back both accusers. Thanking Lysette for her “leadership,” the transgender scribe added,* “we cannot let trans content be taken down by a single cis man.”*


The way that was said is telling to me. Not can't be taken down by a harasser or pervert, but by a cis man.

Reactions 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932579489019723776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932420413509877761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932387617819070464
I know that people hold back accusations for years, but no one from Arrested Development, Larry Sanders, or anything else has come forward to make a claim against him. Only two transgender cast/crew members supported by a transgender producer against a hard to work with "single cis man" that the trans community already disapproved of.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932726957929877504










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932741380027412481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932744166802632704


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Charlie Rose. Had heard things about him in the past.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

2 Ton 21 said:


> *Jeffrey Tambor Exits ‘Transparent’ After Sexual Harassment Allegations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Little suspect if nobody previously had said anything and nothing came up til now. Anything that could have an agenda backing is suspect. 

Stuff said about people who've had stuff following them for years doesn't surprise me but out of the blue stuff is a little strange. Much like some of the tweets shown, some of these scummy people are using this real issue to push their agendas to get what they want.

@Empress Looks like they are coming for Terry, hope he stays strong! Lots of people support him!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I heard that Jeremy Pivens took a lie detector test and passed but the majority call the test useless. The test may be useless and can be beat but what can the accuser do to prove his innocence? Oh and reading this Stallone shit :wtf2.


----------



## MarkHunt (Oct 29, 2017)

What's the ratio of Trump haters to Trump supporters amongst these sick perverts? About 50:1?

This just further verifies that Trump supporters are the good guys. We're the babyfaces.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

"I assaulted women but I'm still an advocate for women's rights. BELIEVE ME IM AN EVEN BETTER FEMINIST NOW :mj4


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932807626651521024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932793222530764800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932761146922237952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932760842533138432


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932759066912358401


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932760610172960768



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932808075374817280



> “I’m actually sitting here telling you this story, afraid to say his name, because I’m worried about backlash,” she said in the interview. After being reluctant she eventually said, “Oh f*** it! It was Oliver Stone, and it was The Doors.”
> 
> Gilbert says the role she was auditioning for was the Meg Ryan’s character. She goes into detail about the scene she had him read — a scene he said he wrote especially for her. The scene had her on her hands and knees saying, “Do me, baby.” Gilbert said that Stone asked her to stage it and she refused and left the audition crying.
> 
> ...


http://deadline.com/2017/11/melissa...y-harassment-the-doors-andy-cohen-1202212904/


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MarkHunt said:


> What's the ratio of Trump haters to Trump supporters amongst these sick perverts? About 50:1?
> 
> This just further verifies that Trump supporters are the good guys. We're the babyfaces.


The Dems did this to themselves when they defended Bill Clinton and Monica Lowinsky. 

The majority of democrats are not like this, nor are their supporters, but they opened the door to perverts, rapists partly because of their very liberal "forgiving" mindset. Also, of course, I don't know if you kids are old enough to remember this or not, but the narrative back then was "Oral sex is not sex therefore Bill is not a pervert" ... Which putting into perspective basically made it open season for sexual deviants to enter the party even if they weren't already a part of it ... 

Then you had the whole "women's rights" shroud they managed to drape themselves in .. and by proxy the perverts got the same protection. 

Still using that tactic to this day. If you notice the apologies, they are still made in a way where they're trying to make it about women's rights as a political pivot.


----------



## MarkHunt (Oct 29, 2017)

At this point, the correlation between being a Trump hater and being a criminal sex offender is so strong that I'm wondering what skeletons some of you people have in your closets. You scream out, "I hate Trump!" and all I can hear is, "I molest women!"


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Reaper said:


> The Dems did this to themselves when they defended Bill Clinton and Monica Lowinsky.
> 
> The majority of democrats are not like this, nor are their supporters, but they opened the door to perverts, rapists partly because of their very liberal "forgiving" mindset. Also, of course, I don't know if you kids are old enough to remember this or not, but the narrative back then was "Oral sex is not sex therefore Bill is not a pervert" ... Which putting into basically made it open season for sexual deviants to enter the party even if they weren't already a part of it ...
> 
> ...


Maybe it's a neo-con thing? Our Conservative party line up pretty well with the Democrats and they're by far the "paedo party" in the UK. Our most notorious paedo Jimmy Savile was a proud Tory. Margaret Thatcher, beloved of Conservatives covered up numerous paedophile scandals for senior Tory politicians and their friends/donors. Theresa May "lost" an entire dossier about a paedophile former Conservative Prime Minister. Though now that I think of it, those were more your garden-variety Conservative than the neo-cons that came later. Maybe it's just a "people in positions of power see us commoners as commodities to be used for their own pleasure" issue more than anything? :shrug


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Maybe it's a neo-con thing? Our Conservative party line up pretty well with the Democrats and they're by far the "paedo party" in the UK. Our most notorious paedo Jimmy Savile was a proud Tory. Margaret Thatcher, beloved of Conservatives covered up numerous paedophile scandals for senior Tory politicians and their friends/donors. Theresa May "lost" an entire dossier about a paedophile former Conservative Prime Minister. Though now that I think of it, those were more your garden-variety Conservative than the neo-cons that came later. Maybe it's just a "people in positions of power see us commoners as commodities to be used for their own pleasure" issue more than anything? :shrug


Your conservatives are on the American left. Democrats are closer to your "conservatives" than American conservatives. We would call them cuckservatives, or conservatives in name only. 

Also, neo-conservatism in America is primarily defined in terms of and with respect to foreign policy.

American social conservatism is generally sexually prudish. Of course, there's pervs on both sides, but obviously progressivism and sexual deviancy are linked. In any case, rape has nothing to do with your politics. The only reason why it seems like a left/right thing is based on which party provides them the greatest cover for their degeneracy --- and in America at the moment it seems like it's the democrats. 

But again, the democrats don't actually want these people in the party. They managed to sneak in. 

The rapey feminist is the liberal's version of the right's gay homophobe. Playing up the politics for power because some people are innately snake-like so they go wherever they can find power and however they can find it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Conservatives are currently defending a pedophile to be a US Senator because he's a Republican. I was in middle school when Bill Clinton was sleeping with interns and he was rightfully impeached. It's rewriting history to act as if he got away with it and that Republicans have been living the out the credo of family values. The current POTUS is an accused rapist and conservatives still voted for him; empowered him to take out his vices on half of this nation. So, no--the Democrats did not open this door to vulgarity that has been around longer than I've drawn breath. There are monsters are both sides of the aisle. It shouldn't be a partisan discussion because you get to kick a Democrat around today. Tomorrow, it'll be a Republican. The next day, a libertarian and by the weekend, a socialist.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Reaper said:


> Your conservatives are on the American left. Democrats are closer to your "conservatives" than American conservatives. We would call them cuckservatives, or conservatives in name only.
> 
> Also, neo-conservatism in America is primarily defined in terms of and with respect to foreign policy.
> 
> ...


Actually I'd argue that your "left" are right-wing, and your "right" are closer to the fringe far-right in most other places in the world. I tend to go with the majority more than the outlier on these things. Be more worried when the cover-ups are revealed I guess, that's when you get to see how "rotten" some of these politicians are at their core. Any remote respect that could be had for the Conservative party in the UK went right out of the window when it was revealed they covered up decades of systematic abuse by their members and supporters simply because they were part of the "club." Sadly, right wing politics in the UK breeds a certain contempt towards the inferior middle and working classes. The Bullingden Club and many others like it at the elite universities in the UK have been rearing these types of nasty individuals for centuries. I doubt I'm the only Oxbridge student to have seen it with his own eyes tbh. 


Funny you'd call our conservatives "cuckservatives" though, it's similar to how the majority of the rest of the west would call your "right wing" "fringe far-right loonies" and your Democrats "Tories."


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Funny you'd call our conservatives "cuckservatives" though, it's similar to how the majority of the rest of the west would call your "right wing" "fringe far-right loonies" and your Democrats "Tories."


Fringe far right loonies would be an apt label because that's how your media characterises it and so does our left owned media. You don't know what you don't know so you try to make do with as little and simplistic information as possible 

The truth is buried beneath the lies, but most people tend not to dig too deep because their cognitive dissonance prevents them from doing so.

It's easier to sell news when you can paint everyone as literally hitler or close to it.


----------



## MarkHunt (Oct 29, 2017)

Empress said:


> Conservatives are currently defending a pedophile to be a US Senator because he's a Republican.


Conservatives are currently defending an accused statutory rapist (not a pedophile; educate yourself on the difference, please) because the evidence suggests a setup.

For example:













Empress said:


> I was in middle school when Bill Clinton was sleeping with interns and he was rightfully impeached. It's rewriting history to act as if he got away with it and that Republicans have been living the out the credo of family values.


Yet he remained beloved and admired by democrats; a hero of the party.

Do you know what that says about democrats? It says no one should be surprised that so many of them are sexual deviant criminals.



Empress said:


> The current POTUS is an accused rapist and conservatives still voted for him; empowered him to take out his vices on half of this nation. So, no--the Democrats did not open this door to vulgarity that has been around longer than I've drawn breath.


Much like Moore, the allegations against Trump were weak, hence why nothing significant came of them.

Even if they were legitimate, he would have remained the lesser of two evils between he and Hillary, and all decent people would have been justified in voting for him.




Empress said:


> There are monsters are both sides of the aisle. It shouldn't be a partisan discussion because you get to kick a Democrat around today. Tomorrow, it'll be a Republican. The next day, a libertarian and by the weekend, a socialist.


There are monsters on both sides of the aisle, on that we agree. It just so happens that one side has a whole hell of a lot more than the other.

On that fact, you remain in denial.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

MarkHunt said:


> Conservatives are currently defending an accused statutory rapist (not a pedophile; educate yourself on the difference, please) because the evidence suggests a setup.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Donald Trump and Roy Moore are sexual deviants. Pedophiles. Dirt at the bottom of my shoes, everything but children of God. That is how I will address these pigs. I'm not searching through Webster's to satisfy you. 

I believe their accusers and will not indulge the grasping of straws you're attempting to victimize these men. They are both trash. I would say the same of any liberal accused of the same acts and supporting evidence. If I only cared about pointing fingers at conservatives, I would've ceased updating this thread once their names started being mentioned in these conversations but yet I've updated each thread. I've made no attempt to discredit the accusers simply because these individuals share my political leanings. A predator is a predator. If you want to excuse Republicans, that is your cross to bear. Not mine.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*21st Century Fox in $90 million settlement tied to sexual harassment scandal*

*Natalie Portman's #MeToo: A Producer, A Private Plane and A Bed*



> "I had a producer invite me to go on a private plane with him with his company somewhere I was going to," Portman said. "And then I was like, 'Yeah, why wouldn't I accept a flight on a private plane with a big group of people?' And I showed up and it was just the two of us and then one bed was made on the plane."
> 
> "Nothing happened. I was not assaulted," she continued. "I said, 'This doesn't make me comfortable,' and that was respected but was super not OK."
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Reaper said:


> "I assaulted women but I'm still an advocate for women's rights. BELIEVE ME IM AN EVEN BETTER FEMINIST NOW :mj4


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Some of these predators you never would've guessed! Got to love the "He apologized so it's all good" mentality of defenders. 

- Vic


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932962819045298176
Bob Weinstein was helping his brother all along, paying out settlements.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932942773690486784
@Miss Sally

I'm sorry I didn't respond to you yesterday. They are going after Terry Crews but he's smart to play this the same way Katie Holmes did after her split with Tom Cruise; stay in plain sight and have all your ducks in a row. 

There will be a backlash to all these people speaking up. It's best for all of them to prepare. Years of abuse doesn't just go away because of a few weeks of bad place. The system has to be taken apart and not simply given an appearance of being done with. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932974276910768129
Al Franken now has all these women defending him. I've never understood this logic. _Oh he didn't do it to me. So no way its true_. People in general are quite adapt at playing a certain role for others, especially predators.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^^^The woman that's with Al in the above pics is Ariana Huffington of the Huffington Post ... Who's facing accusations of her own (which now makes the above pictures something more as it's clear she's an enabler of this kind of behaviour) : 



Empress said:


> Al Franken now has all these women defending him. I've never understood this logic. _Oh he didn't do it to me. So no way its true_. People in general are quite adapt at playing a certain role for others, especially predators.


They trotted out the same for Roy Moore - and while from my POV the Gloria Allred accuser was discredited based on the forged signature - I find this method disgusting when his troupe did the same. It is not evidence of innocence at all. 

To me it simply shows just how far these people are willing to go to hold on to the power that they have ... which then goes back to the idea of how power is the ultimate motivator for politicians and nothing else.

The party owns the seat which only exists because the constituents voted the _representative _of party into power. 

They didn't vote the _person _into power. The _person _can go fuck himself.

--- 

Two new photos of this serial groper:



















Apparently, the source that leaked the photos said that "joking" was part of his MO ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^^^The woman that's with Al in the above pics is Ariana Huffington of the Huffington Post ... Who's facing accusations of her own (which now makes the above pictures something more as it's clear she's an enabler of this kind of behaviour) : 

https://gizmodo.com/arianna-huffington-ignored-sexual-misconduct-at-the-huf-1820389889



> *Arianna Huffington Ignored Sexual Misconduct at The Huffington Post*
> 
> When Susan Fowler rocked Uber’s world with a meticulous account of the company’s sexual harassment and gender discrimination issues, the ride-sharing service turned to its only female board member to help clean up its culture (and its image). Arianna Huffington was perfectly poised to position herself as the feminist savior who would advocate for Uber’s women—she oversaw the subsequent Eric Holder investigation, and promised that “no brilliant jerks will be allowed, and no one will be protected because they are top performers.” But being a powerful woman with a stake in a company, and its profits, doesn’t mean Huffington was actually the best choice to champion women struggling to make their voices heard.
> 
> ...


"Muh FEMINISSSMMMM!!"


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

This isn't going to finish is it ,everyday it seems some asshole in the world is being outed but what does that do in the long run since it has been going on for years and won't stop .


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Reaper said:


> The party owns the seat which only exists because the constituents voted the _representative _of party into power.
> 
> They didn't vote the _person _into power. The _person _can go fuck himself.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931558552547876866
^This guy gets it. He quietly resigned after the allegations came out against him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reaper said:


> "I assaulted women but I'm still an advocate for women's rights. BELIEVE ME IM AN EVEN BETTER FEMINIST NOW :mj4


I hate how they always project their own depraved nature unto every one (men usually). No buddy, _*you*_ caused pain with your behavior and actions not all men. Spare me the collectivist guilt trip.

There is a reason why people like this are always projecting, they are what they blame everyone else for being and their non-stop virtue signaling and posturing for women is nothing more than them compensating for their own failings.

Beware the male feminist.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I hate how they always project their own depraved nature unto every one (men usually). No buddy, _*you*_ caused pain with your behavior and actions not all men. Spare me the collectivist guilt trip.
> 
> There is a reason why people like this are always projecting, they are what they blame everyone else for being and their non-stop virtue signaling and posturing for women is nothing more than them compensating for their own failings.
> 
> Beware the male feminist.


I don't get it. I don't understand the urge to engage in sexual deviance and abuse of power. What's worse is how these men can rationalize being for women's rights when they don't practice the most basic of female rights that is to not be sexually harasses or groped.

There are times when my wife even says that she isn't in the mood to even kiss and I'm like sure. I go through the same sometimes and she respects it. Normal people know their boundaries. Even with their SOs


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reaper said:


> What's worse is how these men can rationalize being for women's rights when they don't practice the most basic of female rights that is to not be sexually harasses or groped.


I think Peterson put it nicely in the Joe Rogan podcast when he said that these male "feminists" are just using the movement in order to get to women, a matting tactic of sorts.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933025473617125376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932989450682060800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933026363925200896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932980430743265285

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933023178439446529


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MarkHunt said:


> Conservatives are currently defending an accused statutory rapist (not a pedophile; educate yourself on the difference, please) because the evidence suggests a setup.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


He has 8 other allgations against him. But sure its a setup.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/john-lasseter-taking-leave-absence-pixar-missteps-1057113

The answer to which Hollywood figure will get busted next is simply, you can pick any Hollywood figure and you'll be correct, because it is literally all of them*

*Okay not all but more than 80%, maybe more than 90%

All of these places in Hollywood, NY, DC, the Bay Area etc. are grossly warped from reality when it comes to standards of personal interaction. The people in charge are never told no by anyone who is below them in the hierarchy, if they want something they get it almost instantaneously, being extremely verbally abusive (and, less extremely, physically abusive) is fine as long as your target is someone 'below' you. The sense of entitlement created over people less powerful than you makes it a very short step to sexual abuse.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

That Ariana Huffington really knows how to use feminism to manipulate things in her favor :lmao 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...ce=t.co&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=Direct

I think they're going overboard with this shit. 

Unwanted hugs ... They were going to assassinate this guy's character over unwanted hugs ... And then they wonder why people think that millennials are snowflakes. 

A FUCKING HUG WHETHER WANTED OR NOT IS NOT SEXUAL MISCONDUCT IF THAT IS NOT THE CONTEXT OF IT. AND NOT ALL HUGS ARE SEXUAL! 

These socially anxious retards should be denied employment. If you can't handle basic human touch without thinking you've been violated in some way. STAY THE FUCK HOME! If you can't stand a hug and it makes you feel violated, I'm sorry, but YOU'RE the one with the problem and you need to get over it. 



> Disney Animation head John Lasseter is taking a leave of absence from Pixar after acknowledging "painful" conversations and unspecified "missteps," he wrote in a memo to staff on Tuesday obtained by The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> *Lasseter's statement arrived as THR was preparing a story detailing alleged misconduct by the executive at Disney/Pixar.
> *
> ...


No matter who your boss, you can refuse a hug ffs. It's clear the guy never had any malintent. I think he's more than genuine here. This isn't to be conflated with actual sexual misconduct. Otherwise again, it makes it unbelievable when real victims come out. 

Sorry that your mommy and daddy weren't there to give you hugs when you were a baby, it doesn't mean that receiving hugs from other people is a BAD THING. 

fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

^ Not just hugging, being handsy and unwanted kissing and let's not kid ourselves when unwanted kissing comes up they aren't talking about pecking someone on the lips when that person didn't want it. They mean jamming tongues into mouths, or trying to anyway.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...uct-detailed-by-disney-pixar-insiders-1059594


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh jeez. That article. I have my opinions on how they're framing the entire narrative but what's even the point? I don't want to end up in a back and forth today because I'm trying to deal with some severe depression right now so I'll just leave it here. :lmao 

This shit stain of a dumpster fire known as reporting however is crazy tho. Two articles, two completely different view points presented in two completely different ways.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Birth rates are going to drop even further in Murica now, especially considering hugs may or may not be construed as sexual abuse.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933122370843435008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933111801503461377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933109542765899778

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933090680917737474

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933067541760458752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933115021957128194


----------



## MarkHunt (Oct 29, 2017)

Empress said:


> Donald Trump and Roy Moore are sexual deviants. Pedophiles. Dirt at the bottom of my shoes, everything but children of God. That is how I will address these pigs. I'm not searching through Webster's to satisfy you.


A lot of anger and emotions, backed up by a grand total of zero evidence.

You may "feel" Donald Trump and Roy Moore are sexual deviants and pedophiles (a word you continue to misuse), however, without supporting evidence, your feelings are little more than the blind faith of the wishful thinking. And let's make no mistake about it: you want, very badly, for Donald Trump and Roy Moore to be guilty, which is why your standards of evidence are nonexistent.



Empress said:


> I believe their accusers


There's your problem: they've given you no reason to believe them, and every reason not to. Yet, you still do.



Empress said:


> and will not indulge the grasping of straws you're attempting to victimize these men.


It's called running away from uncomfortable truths. You can try to hide your cowardice behind moral indignation all you want, it will remain cowardice.

The fact that you believe a forged signature can be written off as a "strawman" is proof you're not a credible voice in this discussion.




Empress said:


> They are both trash. I would say the same of any liberal accused of the same acts and supporting evidence.
> 
> If I only cared about pointing fingers at conservatives, I would've ceased updating this thread once their names started being mentioned in these conversations but yet I've updated each thread. I've made no attempt to discredit the accusers simply because these individuals share my political leanings. A predator is a predator.


Your bias isn't rooted in party politics, but is superseded by a more specific ideology.

I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that you identify as a feminist. That would explain why you're taking a "women good, men bad, evidence be damned" approach to these accusations.




Empress said:


> If you want to excuse Republicans, that is your cross to bear. Not mine.


It's not me wanting to excuse Republicans (hence, my lack of defending the Ohio Republican), but you wanting to convict the innocent.

The sin lies on your end, not mine.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

MarkHunt said:


> A lot of anger and emotions, backed up by a grand total of zero evidence.
> 
> You may "feel" Donald Trump and Roy Moore are sexual deviants and pedophiles (a word you continue to misuse), however, without supporting evidence, your feelings are little more than the blind faith of the wishful thinking. And let's make no mistake about it: you want, very badly, for Donald Trump and Roy Moore to be guilty, which is why your standards of evidence are nonexistent.
> 
> ...


Donald Trump, Roy Moore and his ilk are guilty. I find them deplorable, sexual deviants and liars. I'm not couching that in language you find preferable. I said what I said. You're more than welcome to convince others that these contemptible individuals are good men. I'm not your audience. Call me a feminist, in denial, sinful or whatever you want but my opinion isn't changing.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933108057135042561


> In graphic detail, Schuman described Carter’s alleged attack, during which he took her into a bathroom and continued to kiss her before lifting her onto the counter and trying to unbutton her pants.
> 
> Schuman, then a virgin, says she told him to stop.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933131454904782848


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shit. Completely forgot it's the Tuesday before Thanksgiving.

Happy Harassment Day everyone!


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus just line up all us guys and it'll be easier to pick out the ones who haven't sexually abused or harassed women. The very dark side of a patriarchal society and all that...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It really seems to be a thing amongst the muh feminism group of males... Maybe it is the liberal version of the conservative gay Christian homophobe as the guilt of viewing and using women as objects becomes too much and therefore the outward projection is to fight for the rights of women despite being one of those would usurp those rights when given the chance?

As Matt Walsh put it about sexual abusers yesterday: 



> These men are weird, desperate, self-debasing, and effeminate. If you say we should have fewer of those kinds in positions of power, I agree. Let’s have none at all. But we would do well to replace them with men who are actually men. What we need in our society are chivalrous, strong, respectable, productive, and self-sacrificial men. Real men, in other words. Men who protect, provide, and do all of the things that society has always depended upon men to do. If you are that sort of man, you certainly should not shut up, step to the side, or consider yourself "trash." Our culture needs your input and leadership more than ever.
> 
> It may be pointed out that there are fewer and fewer of these men available today. Again, I agree. That’s why we must raise our boys to embrace their masculinity — not apologize for it or feel ashamed of it — and carry themselves with dignity. *The abuser and harasser never learned this lesson. He is an empty shell. He couldn't be a man so he decided to be a cartoon instead. He is not fueled by “toxic masculinity” or any kind of masculinity at all. He is a twisted, emotionally stunted little boy who never grew out of puberty.
> *


The rapist and the abuser is still stuck in puberty where his thoughts are centered around sex and promiscuity. He never controlled his urge to masturbate hence needs to pull his pants down in front of every women. He never realized that there is an appropriate setting for sex, and hence rubbed himself up against women whenever he say them. But the reality is his mind was never able to see women as anything more than objects for his pleasure. This is a kind of mental stunting that happens to boys as they pass from childhood to puberty, but the ones who never developed healthier attitudes towards sex never progress from their baser instincts. Meanwhile the healthier boys who have strong father figures in their lives do. 

The abuser is indeed a little boy who refused to grow up. In other words, he never became a man, he remained a boy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Another one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933337541864050688


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933474236672368640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933489287567499270

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933495944129236993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933498349432348672


> A third accuser, and the first non-transgender individual, is alleging that Jeffrey Tambor sexually harassed her back in 2001, saying that he forcibly kissed her. Like before, the Transparent star is apologizing for any upset and denying the claims.
> 
> In a statement obtained by Deadline, Tambor responded to Tamara Delbridge’s allegation by saying: “I have absolutely no recollection of anything like this incident ever happening. If it did, it wasn’t meant as anything more than an enthusiastic farewell and gratitude for a job well done at the end of a shoot. However, I am deeply sorry for any discomfort or offense I may have inadvertently caused her.”




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933471262529150976


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Another one.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933337541864050688


Jeez


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Boy, 2018's going to be an interesting year.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933532069694713857



> But it was on the set of Entourage in April 2009, Taneie, now 30, told BuzzFeed News, that Piven grabbed her breasts and genitals in a dark hallway as he forcefully pushed her up against a wall. It was an experience that she said has haunted her for years.
> 
> “I was scared at the time nobody was going to believe me. I didn’t want to make a scene. I just wanted to go home,” she said. “It was the most horrible thing I’ve ever experienced.”
> 
> ...





> She said Piven agreed to come in with the understanding that they would just watch TV. After sitting on her couch together for about an hour, Meador said Piven suddenly forced himself on her. “It was just the harder I fought, the harder he got,” Meador said.
> 
> Eventually, she said, she was able to kick Piven off of her. When he got up off the floor, she said Piven locked himself in her bathroom for about 20 minutes with her phone before reemerging, and she finally kicked him out.
> 
> She said she still suffers from post-traumatic stress disorder as a result of the incident.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933450286710054913


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Why don't these celebs just come out as Republicans running for Senate seats in deep red states


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

> "It was just the harder I fought, the harder he got,”


Wait what?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Two more women accuse Al Franken:

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/al-franken-two-more-women-groping_us_5a15a455e4b09650540ec295

This guy is DONE. :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> New York — The New York Times says it has suspended White House reporter Glenn Thrush while it investigates charges that he made unwanted advances on young women while he worked as a reporter at Politico and the Times.
> 
> Laura McGann, a Politico colleague of Thrush’s, wrote on Vox on Monday that Thrush kissed her and placed his hand on her thigh one night in a bar, after urging another person who had been sitting with them to leave.
> 
> ...


https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/nation/2017/11/20/sexual-harassment-glenn-thrush/107874386/


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935848780674482176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935842862591283201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935848078506160128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935848865013620736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935857568475381760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935852997212590080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935850970797391873
This has been such a long time coming. Too long of a time for this creep to go down.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935942581422379008


> In a statement posted on its website today, the public radio network announced it is terminating its contracts with Keillor and his private media companies "after recently learning of allegations of his inappropriate behavior with an individual who worked with him." Keillor, the former host of "A Prairie Home Companion," retired from the longtime radio show last year but still produced "The Writer’s Almanac" for syndication.
> 
> "Last month, MPR was notified of the allegations which relate to Mr. Keillor's conduct while he was responsible for the production of 'A Prairie Home Companion' (APHC)," the network said in its statement. "MPR President Jon McTaggart immediately informed the MPR board chair, and a special board committee was appointed to provide oversight and ongoing counsel.
> 
> "In addition, MPR retained an outside law firm to conduct an independent investigation of the allegations. Based on what we currently know, there are no similar allegations involving other staff. The attorney leading the independent investigation has been conducting interviews and reviewing documents, and the investigation is still ongoing."




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935938740161339392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935931380944523266


> The Flash and Supergirl producers Warner Bros. Television has cut all ties with Andrew Kreisberg following sexual harassment claims from multiple women involving the showrunner.
> 
> Kreisberg, who exec produced The CW's DC Comics-inspired dramas Supergirl, The Flash, Legends of Tomorrow and Arrow, was suspended by WBTV weeks ago following multiple allegations of sexual harassment. The studio launched an internal investigation in to the allegations. Kreisberg has now been terminated from all four series as well as CW Seed's Vixen and has lost his overall deal with the studio. (Sources say Kreisberg was also developing another show with Berlanti, with that now up in the air.)
> 
> "After a thorough investigation, Warner Bros. Television Group has terminated Andrew Kreisberg’s employment, effective immediately," WB said in a statement. "Greg Berlanti will assume additional responsibilities on both The Flash, where he will work closely with executive producer/co-showrunner Todd Helbing, and Supergirl, where he will work closely with executive producers/co-showrunners Robert Rovner and Jessica Queller. We remain committed to providing a safe working environment for our employees and everyone involved in our productions."


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll be honest, I don't know whether to believe half these claims anymore. And it's sad that it's come to a place where I feel that way.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty hilarious about Matt Lauer considering how hard he came down on Trump. Another hypocrite to add to the HUGE pile.

:ha


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936003287895158784


> Tantaros, a former anchor, claims she was sexually harassed at the cable news network, but had her first case in New York state court tossed into arbitration. She then filed a second lawsuit in New York federal court alleging she was "tortured" by electronic surveillance and social media "sock-puppet" accounts. Fox slammed the lawsuit as a "hoax," again insisted upon arbitration, and sought sanctions against Tantaros and her then lawyer, Judd Burstein.
> 
> In September, Tantaros split from Burstein, but that's hardly calmed the situation.
> 
> She's now represented by the law firm of Morgan, Lewis & Bockius — which has been investigating how to proceed. That's not particularly unusual. Attorneys have ethical obligations to verify pleadings. The lawsuit could be amended or even dropped. But tempers have escalated nonetheless.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936004299716464640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935993609794531329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935992526078730245

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936020134203969536


> It is believed the first woman to come forward and complain about Lauer is a junior production worker who was at the 2014 Sochi Olympics as an intern, where she was first approached by Lauer.
> 
> NBC News President Andy Lack said in a meeting with staff Wednesday that Lauer’s involvement with the woman, who has not been named but is still an NBC employee, continued after they returned to New York.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936005318164844544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936014034666635266


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This shit is getting out of control and it's hard to believe everybody. It shouldn't be a 'trend' to come out with claims and not all go in to detail so how do we know some of these women aren't crying foul over something like just a hug? How do we know the women in some cases didn't give permission for this kind of thing? Not saying all are lying, this just seems like a bit much at the moment and some people are just claiming these incidents happened and society is just taking it as truth without proof.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

trial by media


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> This shit is getting out of control and it's hard to believe everybody. It shouldn't be a 'trend' to come out with claims and not all go in to detail so how do we know some of these women aren't crying foul over something like just a hug? How do we know the women in some cases didn't give permission for this kind of thing? Not saying all are lying, this just seems like a bit much at the moment and some people are just claiming these incidents happened and society is just taking it as truth without proof.


Yeah i know Weinstein opened the flood gates to finally tell about this shitty behaviour, but we have to be careful of blindly believing everything at face value or else some people's career's will be wrecked without ever having done anything


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Matt Lauer is a piece of shit and a hypocrite


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936064740824150017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936032747445018625


> And in a newly surfaced video posted Wednesday by TMZ, Lauer and then co-host Meredith Vieira are seen during a commercial break (a local NBC affiliate kept rolling on the morning show’s in-studio feed, according to TMZ) getting ready for the next segment. While Lauer sits on the couch, Vieira reaches down to pick up scripts after getting a microphone attached to her sweater, to which he comments, “Pretty sweater. Keep bending over like that. It’s a nice view.”


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

southrnbygrace said:


> I'll be honest, I don't know whether to believe half these claims anymore. And it's sad that it's come to a place where I feel that way.


Makes sense these multi billion dollar companies would not vet complaints and just fire people they invested millions of dollars and years in because of public sentiment.:wink2:


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

ReignDeer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936064740824150017
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936032747445018625


That doesn't sound that bad and maybe he was saying that because she was bending over right in front of him which is a bit rude on her behalf , some of these allegations are a bit on the nose don't you think .


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

The problem is it's becoming impossible to separate the opportunists from the genuine victims, and how on earth do you actually prosecute in cases where it's ostensibly he said/she said?
What is acceptable to one person, might be way over the line to another. A lot of guys will push it verbally or physically to see whether they will get an in. But to some people, even that much makes them uncomfortable. 
From my point of view, if someone is verbally sexually aggressive or touches you, and you shut them down, if they back off it's not assault. If they persist then it's heading into that area. There is an awful lot of "well he said this..." coming out, well sorry that's a part of life that you learn to navigate. It may not be ideal, but it isn't a crime. It detracts from the people who genuinely have been assaulted.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Santa's Baby said:


> The problem is it's becoming impossible to separate the opportunists from the genuine victims, and how on earth do you actually prosecute in cases where it's ostensibly he said/she said?
> What is acceptable to one person, might be way over the line to another. A lot of guys will push it verbally or physically to see whether they will get an in. But to some people, even that much makes them uncomfortable.
> From my point of view, if someone is verbally sexually aggressive or touches you, and you shut them down, if they back off it's not assault. If they persist then it's heading into that area. There is an awful lot of "well he said this..." coming out, well sorry that's a part of life that you learn to navigate. It may not be ideal, but it isn't a crime. It detracts from the people who genuinely have been assaulted.


you must spread some reputation around...etc

thing is, there's a fair few actresses who i'm not going to name (see what i did there lolol) that were more than happy to associated with wankstain and his lot when it benefitted them and their careers i.e when he was top boy and his movies were doing well

but when the legit complaints came out, were only too happy to steam in and jump on top of the pile

a lot of the stories i'm reading seem to end with them removing themselves from the situation (creeps saying creepy things) before anything transpired, as you said (and as they should), but media is lumping it in with people who have been genuinely assaulted

then you've got the sorts who are banging on about how there's a problem and it's widespread...except em, they've always known the problem is there, and exactly how widespread it is, but they're going to take the moral high ground and preach anyway

reminds me very much of jimmy saville in the UK - tons of people knew but were more than happy to say nowt because they were more concerned about their own careers/jobs than the actual victims

i'll add some initials for the biggest a-lister offenders (JL, ET, KW, BA)

disgusting attitude(s), yet they're convinced they're moral guardians

lol, fuck off

as for the likes of spacey and the yank tv hosts etc, pretty clear cut harassment/assault from what's been reported/said


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Tag89 said:


> you must spread some reputation around...etc
> 
> thing is, there's a fair few actresses who i'm not going to name (see what i did there lolol) that were more than happy to associated with wankstain and his lot when it benefitted them and their careers i.e when he was top boy and his movies were doing well
> 
> ...


Savile is a good case in point. There had been whispers for years, but he paid for a hell of a lot of people's silence with all of his "charity" work. He was given access to vulnerable kids on hospital wards for Christ's sake. He treated it like his raising money was a licence to rape kids.

The difference here being that those who admitted to covering things up after the fact have been vilified. In the great Hollywood tradition, those who knew but did nothing with regards to Weinstein and his ilk, have just said how very, very sorry they are and continued with their day. Are they sorry, or are they really, really sorry? I suppose it depends how much they feel their careers are in jeopardy. 

It's become such a media circus that I don't even know how they can effectively investigate the increasing number of claims. 

In the UK, this is how they teach our kids about consent. Maybe everyone in Hollywood needs a refresher course as to what constitutes a "bad touch".


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Santa's Baby said:


> Savile is a good case in point. There had been whispers for years, but he paid for a hell of a lot of people's silence with all of his "charity" work. He was given access to vulnerable kids on hospital wards for Christ's sake. He treated it like his raising money was a licence to rape kids.
> 
> The difference here being that those who admitted to covering things up after the fact have been vilified. In the great Hollywood tradition, those who knew but did nothing with regards to Weinstein and his ilk, have just said how very, very sorry they are and continued with their day. Are they sorry, or are they really, really sorry? I suppose it depends how much they feel their careers are in jeopardy.
> 
> ...


esther ranzen is probably the defining symbol of people knowing all about saville and not giving a fuck, all while founding childline - a helpline for vulnerable children...

well uk press likes to chop people down, the bigger the star/celebrity/famous person the better. whether it's true or not, who gives a toss

us press is a bit different as i understand it - they would get properly done over if they printed the sort of nonsense that gets printed here

can't properly investigate every 'claim', particularly when it's 'i was in a room with creep X' or 'creep Y spoke to me once'

what crime is being committed there? yet these self absorbed gimps are being giving the same media attention as proper victims

the ones where an actual crime has been committed are being investigated, as it should be

seen that tea video before, sums things up quite nicely. obviously some people need it spelt out in black and white like that, but it gets the message across


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Matt Lauer just issued an apology which will now be good enough for some to believe that he acted inappropriately. But multiple women accusing him of the same bad deeds is never enough. It's like Bill Cosby all over again. There were women accusing him for years of sexual misconduct but it wasn't until Hannibal Buress spoke out that more gave credence to their claims. There's not a witch hunt taking place on a grand scale or women rushing to pile on to a degree that renders all the accusations moot. Innocent until proven guilty is important but in many of these situations, there's more than enough smoke to offer these alleged victims the benefit of doubt than to assume ill motive.





WorldClass said:


> That doesn't sound that bad and maybe he was saying that because she was bending over right in front of him which is a bit rude on her behalf , some of these allegations are a bit on the nose don't you think .


EDIT: I didn't see our quote when I first replied to this thread but I think the above answers your question. Matt Lauer has been a creep for years and this is probably just the beginning of the shit storm for him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936204701405798401










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936206269467197440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936103405050875904


> A former NBC employee – who spoke to the The New York Times on condition of anonymity – said that Lauer sexually assaulted her in 2001. According to the publication, Lauer had been making “inappropriate comments” to her after she started working at the media company in the late 1990s.
> 
> The woman told the Times that Lauer asked her into his office in 2001, and that he locked the doors by pressing a button from his desk. (A source tells PEOPLE “many exec offices in 30 Rock have the button. It’s an idiosyncratic thing.”)
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936225760406331392


> An Army veteran says Sen. Al Franken groped her in December 2003, telling CNN that while she was deployed in Kuwait, the Minnesota Democrat cupped her breast during a photo op.
> 
> Stephanie Kemplin, 41, of Maineville, Ohio, is the fifth woman in two weeks to accuse Franken of inappropriate touching, and the second person to allege that such behavior took place while Franken was on a USO tour. Three of the five women have been identified by name.
> Kemplin said while she was stationed in the Middle East during the Iraq War, she met Franken -- at the time, a comedian and writer -- as he was visiting American troops with the USO. A longtime fan of "Saturday Night Live," Kemplin got in line to take a photo with Franken.
> "When he put his arm around me, he groped my right breast. He kept his hand all the way over on my breast," Kemplin said in an interview. "I've never had a man put their arm around me and then cup my breast. So he was holding my breast on the side."




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936240975856459776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936243627415818240


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936346412157231104


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Tag89 said:


> esther ranzen is probably the defining symbol of people knowing all about saville and not giving a fuck, all while founding childline - a helpline for vulnerable children...
> 
> well uk press likes to chop people down, the bigger the star/celebrity/famous person the better. whether it's true or not, who gives a toss
> 
> ...


actually UK libel laws are much looser than in the US, extremely hard to win a libel case if you're a public figure in the US, much easier in the UK even tho they reformed their laws in 2013 to make it easier to defend a libel suit


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936651145719812096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936655497729658880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936719109064220677










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936729130065948673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936724191180619776


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936714597935042561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936716883276988421


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936346412157231104


There's an update to this story. His son has spoken out against him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936318655004000256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936897936830603264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936784487228243973

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936773555177402369


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The dominos keep falling.

- Vic


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I wanted to add this here. It's just a break down of guys that have been accused

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...ed-misconduct-list-1060799?utm_source=twitter


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

Before even looking at it, I've gonna take the over of 60 names on this list.

EDIT: DAMN, only 54. Seems light, though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like Bryan Singer is the next big one to fall, @ReignDeer. Fascinating. Maybe his paychecks to his victims are now bouncing. 

Also, not Geoffrey Rush. :sad: I thought he only _played_ Marquis de Sade.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

No wonder he was so good in _Quills_.
:hmmm


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

DesolationRow said:


> Looks like Bryan Singer is the next big one to fall, @ReignDeer. Fascinating. Maybe his paychecks to his victims are now bouncing.
> 
> Also, not Geoffrey Rush. :sad: I thought he only _played_ Marquis de Sade.


My brother lives in LA, he works in the television business, he's gay. He visited during Thanksgiving break, and we were talking about everything that's been going on, and he told my Singer would be next. He said people in Hollywood are all talking about it, and within the Hollywood gay community they've all been talking about Singer. So, this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937508018157170688


> In his op-ed, Bush recounts reading about the various sexual assault allegations against Trump by dozens of women (the president denies any wrongdoing) and says that he believes them. Calling Trump's new claims about the tape "revisionist history," he says that, "This has hit a raw nerve in me. I can only imagine how it has reopened the wounds of the women who came forward with their stories about him, and did not receive enough attention. This country is currently trying to reconcile itself to years of power abuse and sexual misconduct. Its leader is wantonly poking the bear."
> 
> Bush also expresses his opinions on Trump as a president, saying that he thought his candidacy was "absurd" from the start. And he says that, although he will never know exactly what it felt like to come forward with allegations and "[be] summarily dismissed and called a liar," he does know what it is like to experience the "anguish of being inexorably linked to Donald Trump." To the women, Bush writes, "You have my respect and admiration. You are culture warriors at the forefront of necessary change."
> 
> "Today is about reckoning and reawakening, and I hope it reaches all the guys on the bus," he concludes, adding, "I know that I don’t need the accouterments of fame to know God and be happy. After everything over the last year, I think Im a better man and father to my three teenage daughters — far from perfect, but better."




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937501783085199362

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937505532084178944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937257525191127042
Terry Crews is getting backlash from some segments in Hollywood. The man who groped him has already returned back to his job.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936743070359367680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936271701716885504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935219897512050688


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ReignDeer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937508018157170688
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disgusting industry


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Look for an expose against James Franco to drop in the coming weeks


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Callisto said:


> Look for an expose against James Franco to drop in the coming weeks


I was just coming to post this. He's next. I've always gotten a bad vibe from Franco.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Callisto said:


> Look for an expose against James Franco to drop in the coming weeks


Please no not Franco :mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Callisto said:


> Look for an expose against James Franco to drop in the coming weeks


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

But James Franco is a good looking charming man how can it be harassment or abuse if he's good looking?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Franco already had shit a few years ago, he was hitting up an underage girl on Twitter or something.

As for Crews, guy is really doing some good work. Shame that people are shit talking him or ignoring him and it's probably because he's a massive man nobody would ever try the shit on that was done to him, but it was because in Hollywood certain people have all the power. His assaulter is a gay man, kind of makes a lot of his fellow actors and people uneasy and so nobody wants to listen.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938153780293652485

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938158050543771648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938159194687012864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938157414712451072






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938085792487841792
I love Terry. He's not backing down.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The hell
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/melanie-martinez-of-the-voice-responds-to-rape-accusation/


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

virus21 said:


> The hell
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/melanie-martinez-of-the-voice-responds-to-rape-accusation/


Thanks for posting this. 

I read about this earlier and it's crazy. I saw some people making jokes online but women can be creeps too.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

MrMister said:


> But James Franco is a good looking charming man how can it be harassment or abuse if he's good looking?


You're not suggesting good looking attractive people have some sort of advantage in this world are you? Ridiculous!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Very suspicious timing; seems like something is up. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938184557639225344
*More sexual assault allegations, this time John Travolta is in the crosshairs*



> Actor John Travolta has been accused of sexual battery again after another masseur came forward and accused the “Pulp Fiction” star of groping his buttocks and exposing himself during a massage in Palm Springs, California, in 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> The accuser also claimed Travolta made comments about gay sexual fantasies during the alleged incident. Court documents obtained by RadarOnline said that Travolta requested an intimate massage around 1:30 a.m. on Feb. 15, 2000 and continually removed his towel exposing his bare buttocks, despite several attempts by the employee to cover him up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What happened to “innocent til proven guilty”? Instead, we have a nega douche in Oliver actually saying to Hoffman that he hasn’t proved he didn’t do it.... this me too stuff is going to backfire in so many ways.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I've lost track of this thread cause of how many people are being accused, lol.

As for John Travolta, even Kevin Nash said he was hit on by him on the set of The Punisher :lol


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

A lot of this is reminding me of the Michael Jackson case. Everyone was calling Michael a monster and pedo and what not and was 100% sure he did it. They crucified him before the trial started. Granted Michael Jackson was a strange one at the time. His was proven innocent due to witnesses not being trustworthy and stories not adding up etc etc. The damage was done though Michael was labeled a pedo for a while, hell I didn't even know he was innocent till I was around 14-15. I'm sure some of these are legitimate but I feel like some aren't. People need to withhold judgment before automatically taking action, we really need to learn from the past about this social justice bs.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

This this bothers me because people are believing women who accuse men but completely disregarding Timothy here and even mocking her. It's crazy that people are skeptical about this but not blinking an eye at men being accused.

Worst part is it wasn't even denied, it was just like "Well she didn't say no" and that doesn't send up red flags for anyone?

This reminds me of the Crews situation. It seems if it's same sex related nobody wants to listen or just dismisses it, seriously what the fuck? Gay men can be creeps, women can be creeps, both can be rapists.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> This this bothers me because people are believing women who accuse men but completely disregarding Timothy here and even mocking her. It's crazy that people are skeptical about this but not blinking an eye at men being accused.
> 
> Worst part is it wasn't even denied, it was just like "Well she didn't say no" and that doesn't send up red flags for anyone?
> 
> This reminds me of the Crews situation. It seems if it's same sex related nobody wants to listen or just dismisses it, seriously what the fuck? *Gay men can be creeps, women can be creeps, both can be rapists.*




it's a bit tricky to rant on social media that all powerful straight men are evil creepy rapey pigs who prey on weak defenceless women, while women and gay men are doing the exact same thing

this would require admitting that sexual attraction and/or biological sex has zero effect on whether you're a creepy rapey cunt or not

doesn't fit the media/social media narrative

ps auto-correct keeps trying to correct 'rapey' to 'rapper', lol


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

T-Bag why :cry

http://biiinge.konbini.com/series/r...sexuelles-quatre-accusations-temoignages/amp/


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938929538616250368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938819481974996992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938817984281350144


> I have long maintained that when I was 7 years old, Woody Allen led me into an attic, away from the babysitters who had been instructed never to leave me alone with him. He then sexually assaulted me. I told the truth to the authorities then, and I have been telling it, unaltered, for more than 20 years. Why is it that Harvey Weinstein and other accused celebrities have been cast out by Hollywood, while Allen recently secured a multimillion-dollar distribution deal with Amazon, greenlit by former Amazon Studios executive Roy Price before he was suspended over sexual misconduct allegations? Allen’s latest feature, “Wonder Wheel,” was released theatrically on Dec. 1.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938939938665521152


> In the lawsuit, Cesar Sanchez-Guzman alleges that Singer offered to give him a tour of the yacht during a boat party near Seattle in 2003. Once cornered in a room, Singer allegedly forced the teen to perform oral sex before raping him, according to the lawsuit filed in Washington state court.
> 
> The lawsuit states that the yacht was owned by wealthy tech investor Lester Waters, and that the party was attended by a number of young gay men. Sanchez-Guzman states that he was 17 at the time of the party and did not know Singer except that he was a friend of Waters.
> 
> After the alleged assault, Sanchez-Guzman states in the lawsuit that Singer threatened to ruin his reputation if he came forward.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Finally got Singer! Can't hide under the rainbow now, can you? You rapey fuck!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Singer is about to get absolutely destroyed.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Posted this in the Trump thread. Posting it here as well. From the BBC Apprentice. 

Apparently, these girls not only got handsy with men they were supposed to employ - but The BBC thought it was so funny and fantastic that they created an ad campaign around it. 

Gotta love double standards :mj


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Rapey is a word now right.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Miss Sally said:


> This this bothers me because people are believing women who accuse men but completely disregarding Timothy here and even mocking her. It's crazy that people are skeptical about this but not blinking an eye at men being accused.
> 
> Worst part is it wasn't even denied, it was just like "Well she didn't say no" and that doesn't send up red flags for anyone?
> 
> This reminds me of the Crews situation. It seems if it's same sex related nobody wants to listen or just dismisses it, seriously what the fuck? Gay men can be creeps, women can be creeps, both can be rapists.


From what I seen it's only Melanie's super obsessive fans and Transphobe's who are dismissing this. Her chances of sorta reaching the next level and being the musical guest on talk shows and opening up for a major star are donezo after these revalations.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

So, the Roy Moore accuser turned out to be a fake. She admitted that she forged the signature. 

Basically, this is what I said when the news first broke that with Allred involved, it's just going to make this case become a complete shitstain because she's a shitstain for a lawyer. So if there was any truth to any wrong-doing Moore committed it's now gone with the wind. One false accuser destroys the credibility of all others. If the DNC got involved (which it likely did with the partisan hack Allred), they over played their hand and now it looks like nothing more than a political hit. In a climate like this false accusers really should be punished too. 

Also, as stated by one of my favorite writers on PJMedia ... This shit is completely useless without convictions. Put someone in jail. Make those who commit wrongs accountable otherwise there is no point to this activity and it'll continue to happen.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I still believe Roy Moore is a pedophile but Gloria Allred has indeed tainted the waters. There was no need to lie. It reminds me of the O.J. Simpson trial. The police were so incompetent. I couldn't stomach to watch Allred's press conference. This is a woman who was raped and just treats all of this as some circus. It's very disappointing and a setback. I'm not even going to defend this. I feel sorry for the accusers who may have lost the benefit of doubt now. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939224088647741440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939236104691003392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939238164136382469

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938887641872793603

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939265381897818113


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

thelaughingman said:


> A lot of this is reminding me of the Michael Jackson case. Everyone was calling Michael a monster and pedo and what not and was 100% sure he did it. They crucified him before the trial started. Granted Michael Jackson was a strange one at the time. His was proven innocent due to witnesses not being trustworthy and stories not adding up etc etc. The damage was done though Michael was labeled a pedo for a while, hell I didn't even know he was innocent till I was around 14-15. I'm sure some of these are legitimate but I feel like some aren't. People need to withhold judgment before automatically taking action, we really need to learn from the past about this social justice bs.


The biggest problem I find is that there seems to be no innocence here with the media totally pushing aside the fact that some of these cases have absolutely no evidence whatsoever, they just keep firing people just because someone accused them of something. That shit just gives people the go ahead to say whatever they want because they will just get someone fired without evidence, anyway. If I was an actress and I hated someone for whatever reason, I could just say 'Nicholas Cage raped me' and I wouldn't have to deal with another piece of shit Cage movie ever again.

Just comes across to me that some of these are absolute bullshit and people just jumping on the bandwagon. Danny Masterson's accusations and firing still pisses me off because they already did their investigations and found NOTHING, but, a couple of lonely cunts who want money or just have a beef with him for some reason, come out and throw the rape card around. 

If James Franco gets nailed, too, wow, I will rage inside.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939370236230471680


> Charlie Sheen is suing the National Enquirer and its parent company, American Media, Inc. for defamation and false light, claiming in court documents obtained by PEOPLE that the tabloid publication falsely asserted that he sexually assaulted Corey Haim more than 30 years ago.
> 
> On Friday, Sheen filed suit against the National Enquirer, American Media, Inc. (AMI), its chief content officer Dylan Howard and former actor Dominick Brascia in Los Angeles Superior Court and is seeking a jury trial, “general and special damages in the amount to be proven at trial,” “exemplary and punitive damages” and attorney’s fees.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939364025795862528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939338843555291136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939307102534856704


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

...okay, his hand is on her tit and she is clearly enjoying it.

Come on now.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

Everyone wants to point the finger at the people in power but what about all the whores that help perpetuate this environment in the first place? How funny it would be to also see THOSE accusations start coming out.

_"I was supposed to be the lead in Double Jeopardy but Ashley Judd let Leonard Goldberg shit in her mouth for the part..."
_

_So Meryl Streep walked in asked if me there was a part in the movie for her. I told her to put her clothes back on..."_


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Smarky Mark said:


> Everyone wants to point the finger at the people in power but what about all the whores that help perpetuate this environment in the first place? How funny it would be to also see THOSE accusations start coming out.
> 
> _"I was supposed to be the lead in Double Jeopardy but Ashley Judd let Leonard Goldberg shit in her mouth for the part..."
> _
> ...


So if one girl says she will have sex with you that means she is perpetuating that all girls should want to have sex with you?

Keep defending the rapists.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Merry Reaper said:


> Posted this in the Trump thread. Posting it here as well. From the BBC Apprentice.
> 
> Apparently, these girls not only got handsy with men they were supposed to employ - but The BBC thought it was so funny and fantastic that they created an ad campaign around it.
> 
> Gotta love double standards :mj


I thought this exact thing when I watched the episode. The male models didn't seem to mind and obviously the ladies didn't. 

Had it been the other way around and the guys did that to female models, it wouldn't have mattered if the models were fine with it and joined in, the guy/s would have been slaughtered. 

This Diet Coke advert from 2013 has set the tone for the double standards in advertising in recent years too - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwYCvTpYMCA I have no problem with the advert at all; it pisses me off though that this would get a totally different reaction if the roles were reversed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

themuel1 said:


> I thought this exact thing when I watched the episode. The male models didn't seem to mind and obviously the ladies didn't.
> 
> Had it been the other way around and the guys did that to female models, it wouldn't have mattered if the models were fine with it and joined in, the guy/s would have been slaughtered.
> 
> This Diet Coke advert from 2013 has set the tone for the double standards in advertising in recent years too - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwYCvTpYMCA I have no problem with the advert at all; it pisses me off though that this would get a totally different reaction if the roles were reversed.


Speaking of that kind of double standard, do you ever watch Shark Tank and all the comments Barbara makes toward men? If a male on the show said half the stuff she does, they would be kicked off the show.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> So if one girl says she will have sex with you that means she is perpetuating that all girls should want to have sex with you?
> 
> Keep defending the rapists.


Would you deny the existence of whores in Hollywood?


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Speaking of that kind of double standard, do you ever watch Shark Tank and all the comments Barbara makes toward men? If a male on the show said half the stuff she does, they would be kicked off the show.


I've seen a couple of episodes but can't say I've noticed to be honest. Didn't even remember her name from the show - A quick Google and the first stuff that comes up is her groping her male dance partners meat and veg whilst in full view of the camera on Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Smarky Mark said:


> Would you deny the existence of whores in Hollywood?


No considering the amount of actresses that are married to Hollywood producers,directors ,agents and no I'm not defending rapist here but some of these women and men seem to cry wolf when they don't get what they want.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Smarky Mark said:


> Everyone wants to point the finger at the people in power but what about all the whores that help perpetuate this environment in the first place? How funny it would be to also see THOSE accusations start coming out.
> 
> _"I was supposed to be the lead in Double Jeopardy but Ashley Judd let Leonard Goldberg shit in her mouth for the part..."
> _
> ...


Pretty big difference between a consensual and non coerced quid pro quo arrangement between two adults and a non consensual coerced/harassed/abusive/ event/s.

"Everyone wants to point the finger at the people in power but what about all the whores that help perpetuate this environment in the first place?" - That's a form of logic you may want to reconsider given that it's been used at various times in human history to excuse some horrible things based on ill-informed stereotypes....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Smarky Mark said:


> Would you deny the existence of whores in Hollywood?


So because there are whores in Hollywood that gives the Hollywood bigwigs the ok to sexually assault non-consenting women?

You really do love to victim blame. Just because someones hooked up with a 'whore" does not mean that is how every woman is.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

themuel1 said:


> Pretty big difference between a consensual and non coerced quid pro quo arrangement between two adults and a non consensual coerced/harassed/abusive/ event/s.


If more people had spoken out to begin with, this environment couldn't have existed. It continued on and on for several decades because everyone kept quiet and willingly played along, both the victims and opportunists alike.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> So because there are whores in Hollywood that gives the Hollywood bigwigs the ok to sexually assault non-consenting women?



How do they know it's non-consensual when they play along don't say anything?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Smarky Mark said:


> How do they know it's non-consensual when they play along don't say anything?


If you have to fuck or blow someone to get a job, and if you don't they won't hire you, it's not consensual.

I bet you are the kind of guy who think its ok for a guy to fuck a drunk girl.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Smarky Mark said:


> If more people had spoken out to begin with, this environment couldn't have existed. It continued on and on for several decades because everyone kept quiet and willingly played along, both the victims and opportunists alike.


You can't think of a number of reasons why people kept quiet, especially decades ago?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

themuel1 said:


> You can't think of a number of reasons why people kept quiet, especially decades ago?


I've told him the reasons in the Trump threat. He just likes to victim blame.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

themuel1 said:


> You can't think of a number of reasons why people kept quiet, especially decades ago?


What changed? Why speak out in 2017 but not 1997?

Educate me.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> If you have to fuck or blow someone to get a job, and if you don't they won't hire you, it's not consensual


And what happens when that woman agrees to give him the blow job? Is she still a victim?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Smarky Mark said:


> And what happens when that woman agrees to give him the blow job? Is she still a victim?


Of course, she is a victim because he is using his power to get sex from her. That is what makes her a victim.

Is a woman who is forced into being a sex slave or prostitute by her pimp, not a victim? You can't be serious with these questions is she a victim.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

lot of drivel being spewed here by mark

then again, it's coming from the same chap that wants to stroll about the place with a machine gun

sort yourself out, this is embarrassing stuff


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Of course, she is a victim because he is using his power to get sex from her. That is what makes her a victim.


If someone offers you a job in exchange for sex, and you agree... that makes you a whore. Not a victim.

Learn the difference before you decide to have any children of your own.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Smarky Mark said:


> If someone offers you a job in exchange for sex, and you agree... that makes you a whore. Not a victim.
> 
> Learn the difference before you decide to have any children of your own.


If you don't think it makes you a victim it just shows what kind of person you are. Only you would think a boss sexually harassing a woman into having sex to keep her job or get a job wouldn't make her a victim.

But sure keep defending the bosses in power.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

anyway, in related news, max clifford has snuffed it

heart attack in his prison cell

no loss here, he was a total cunt

that being said, he never got to write that book exposing all the skeletons celebs/rich people had hidden...

wonder if his daughter knows all the info


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tag89 said:


> anyway, in related news, max clifford has snuffed it
> 
> heart attack in his prison cell
> 
> ...


just because the book has not been published does not mean he doesn't have all teh names somewhere or even a draft of the book already done.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> If you don't think it makes you a victim it just shows what kind of person you are.


And it also shows what kind of person you are. Someone that doesn't believe in the concept of personal responsibility. It also shows that you exercise a clear lack of confidence in women being able to make their own decisions.

I guess you if you really wanted the job you would suck Kevin Spacey's dick if he put you in that spot?


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> just because the book has not been published does not mean he doesn't have all teh names somewhere or even a draft of the book already done.


the names are a given

probably a draft at least somewhere

that's why i'm wondering if his daughter will do the big reveal/tell all


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

https://www.google.com/search?q=define+whore&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1-ab

*whore*
hôr/
nounderogatory
noun: whore; plural noun: whores

1.
a prostitute.
a promiscuous woman.

verb
verb: whore; 3rd person present: whores; past tense: whored; past participle: whored; gerund or present participle: whoring

1.
(of a woman) work as a prostitute.
"she spent her life whoring for dangerous men"
synonyms:	work as a prostitute, *sell one's body, sell oneself*, be on the streets
"she spent her life whoring"
(of a man) use the services of prostitutes.
noun: whoring
"he lived by night, indulging in his two hobbies, whoring and eating"
synonyms:	use prostitutes; archaicwench
"the men whored and drank"
* debase oneself by doing something for unworthy motives, typically to make money.*
"he had never whored after money"


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940049251211472896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940030940755107840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940057446566977539

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939267734382133248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939902683313508353


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Celebrity chef Mario Batali now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940204792936267777


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940219198827098113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940210287814332416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940227701314605056


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NFL Network just suspended a bunch of former NFL players for sexual harrassment. HUGE names:

Marshall Faulk
Donovan McNabb
Warren Sapp
ike Taylor
Heath Evans

Some of them are still with NFL Network, some aren't. But all have been accused. WOW. Those are some BIG names.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...uspended-by-nfln-after-harassment-suit-filed/


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Gee I wonder if there was ever any sexual misconduct is Pro Wrestling locker rooms.... or offices :vince2


----------



## MarkHunt (Oct 29, 2017)

When I heard the next exposed creep was a famous chef, I knew it would be Mario Batali.

How did I know?

It's simple: Mario Batali is strongly anti-Trump, which is the common factor among all of these sick deviants.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

MarkHunt said:


> When I heard the next exposed creep was a famous chef, I knew it would be Mario Batali.
> 
> How did I know?
> 
> It's simple: Mario Batali is strongly anti-Trump, which is the common factor among all of these sick deviants.



Or he is a powerful man in an entertainment industry where most people are Anti Trump. I am sure their are male execs who abuse their power in Country music or Evangelical Ministry who support the President,but their predatory behaivor and political affiliations have nothing to do with one another. Dude's in power who act like they are above the law and behaving with deplorable conduct is the common equation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More athletes for sure.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940987305141161984


> One of the forces that gave me the determination to pursue my career was the story of Frida Kahlo, who in the golden age of the Mexican muralists would do small intimate paintings that everybody looked down on. She had the courage to express herself while disregarding skepticism. My greatest ambition was to tell her story. It became my mission to portray the life of this extraordinary artist and to show my native Mexico in a way that combated stereotypes.
> 
> The Weinstein empire, which was then Miramax, had become synonymous with quality, sophistication and risk taking — a haven for artists who were complex and defiant. It was everything that Frida was to me and everything I aspired to be.
> 
> ...


https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...rvey-weinstein.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Am I the only one surprised that it's Jami Cantor accusing ALL of these NFL guys of this? ALL of them were that attracted to her and acted individually to her that way? That's one incredibly creepy cast of people and one fucked up culture if true.

Be interesting to see if she can provide evidence of the texts and videos.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

More women coming forward about Russell Simmons.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941079096557277184


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941079096557277184











> “He pushed me on the bed and jumped on top of me, and physically attacked me,” she said. “We were fighting. I said no.” He raped her, she said. Two friends, Sheila Brody and Arlene Hirschkowitz, and a colleague confirmed that Ms. Sallie told them about the assault around the time it happened.
> 
> Through his lawyer, Brad D. Rose, Mr. Simmons acknowledged that he dated Ms. Sallie but denied any nonconsensual sex.
> 
> ...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941086532504641536


> The investigation found credible allegations that Smiley had engaged in sexual relationships with multiple subordinates, sources said. Some witnesses interviewed expressed concern that their employment status was linked to the status of a sexual relationship with Smiley. In general, witnesses described Smiley as creating a verbally abusive and threatening environment that went beyond what could be expected in a typical high-pressure work environment. Several expressed concerns about retaliation.
> 
> Smiley has hosted “Tavis Smiley,” a half-hour interview program that airs weeknights on PBS member stations since it premiered in 2004. Produced by Smiley’s TS Media, Inc., the show is filmed in Los Angeles and airs on WNET New York, KOCE Southern California, WTTW Chicago, WHYY Philadelphia, and other public television stations nationwide. PBS distributes the series, but does not employ Smiley or any of his staff, and does not finance any aspect of the production. The show, which is underwritten by sponsors such as Wal-Mart, has received four NAACP Image Awards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for posting all this!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941125507952754688


> That’s when Jones began to feel nervous. She knew that Richardson did traditional fashion shoots, but she had also seen photos of his that were more risque, even what she considered “vulgar.” Richardson was ― and is ― well known for these hyper-sexualized photos, some of which feature him engaging in sex acts. Jones was wary of the style. She was married at the time to a man she describes as French and “super traditional,” and she was worried that if she was photographed in an explicit way, it would upset her husband. At the time, she had not heard any stories about Richardson being abusive toward the models he worked with.
> 
> “I’m very much into art and curating and design,” said Jones. “I’m very much OK with the nude body ... even erotic artwork I like sometimes. But there was an element to this particular artwork that had a real vulgarity to it that I was uncomfortable with.”
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941123734177492992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941113146718195715

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941121840533123073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941095571351330816


> Michael Rekola, who was Farenthold's communications director in 2015, described in an interview with CNN new details of the congressman's abusive behavior. It ranged from making sexually graphic jokes to berating aides -- bullying that Rekola says led him to seek medical treatment and psychological counseling, and at one point, caused him to vomit daily.
> One comment from the congressman was especially personal. Rekola was about to leave town to get married in July 2015, when, he said, Farenthold, standing within earshot of other staffers in his Capitol Hill office, said to the groom-to-be: "Better have your fiancée blow you before she walks down the aisle -- it will be the last time." He then proceeded to joke about whether Rekola's now-wife could wear white on her wedding day -- a clear reference, Rekola said, to whether she had had premarital sex.





> In a response to questions from CNN, Farenthold denied in a statement ever making comments to Rekola about receiving oral sex from his then-fiancée or whether she could wear a white dress. He acknowledged that he regularly referred to aides as "f**ktards," but that it was "in jest, not in anger."
> "In hindsight, I admit it wasn't appropriate," Farenthold said. He also denied that he engaged in regular verbal abuse of his staff.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Does anyone here thing some of these are fake?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nyelator said:


> Does anyone here thing some of these are fake?


Haven't most of the accused admitted to doing it? Or at least said something like well I remember doing something with her but not the way she describes it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

nyelator said:


> Does anyone here thing some of these are fake?


Yes. There are fake ones slipped in there. There are always fake accusations. 

Kentucky State Rep Dan Johnson committed suicide over a false accusation just a few hours ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941113159619932160









We are living in a society of lunatics.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

When was Dan Johnson confirmed as fake?

Nearly every news site says he was still hot when he died


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

stevefox1200 said:


> When was Dan Johnson confirmed as fake?
> 
> Nearly every news site says he was still hot when he died


Agreed. He was under investigation. Death doesn't render him innocent and there has been no retraction of the charges. Given some of his previous actions, it's not that hard to believe he wasn't the family values politician he made himself out to be. 

I hope his family and alleged victim are afforded privacy at this time.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Speaking of false allegations, the FBI is now getting involved. Two conservatives attempted to frame Sen. Chuck Schumer of sexual misconduct.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941050829439623168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941239122592755713

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941246453296586753


> When a journalist criticized Cernovich’s sourcing on Twitter, Cernovich replied that the media was “already doing damage control! It doesn’t matter. I already have legal documents, exact dates, same as with Conyers.”
> 
> Cernovich quickly backtracked once it was reported Schumer’s office had gone to police on Tuesday. (Under D.C. law, forging a document filed in a public office is punishable by up to 10 years in jail or a $25,000 fine.)
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941152449859149825


> Spurlock wrote that he saw many parallels in his own life to the recent news of women sharing stories of sexual impropriety, particularly with men in power.
> 
> Spurlock said that a woman who entered a one-night sexual relationship with him when they were both drunk indirectly accused of him rape. In his post, Spurlock shared what he recalled of the incident.
> 
> ...


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Haven't most of the accused admitted to doing it? Or at least said something like well I remember doing something with her but not the way she describes it.


A lot have but I can't believe that all of these are legit


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Breaking News: *Congressman Farenthold is out. It is being reported that there may be pressure for him to resign immediately if more allegations are forthcoming. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941328529437986821

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941324448447238145


> Farenthold was under enormous pressure from House GOP leadership to step down.
> 
> House GOP sources familiar with the events of the last 24 hours tell the Tribune that he met with the National Republican Congressional Committee Chairman Steve Stivers on Wednesday evening and spoke with U.S. House Speaker Paul Ryan twice late Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I hate to say it but some of these people being accused just look like perverts.



nyelator said:


> A lot have but I can't believe that all of these are legit


Anything that reads as a blatant character assassination is probably fake. You're going to get people making up fake stuff for attention or simply to push an agenda, sadly no matter how well the intentions or truthful most of these accusers are you're going to get liars and psychos muddying the waters. Some will just get ignored, kind of like Takei slipping off into the background or Terry Crews just being ignored.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.tampabay.com/features/celebrities/-This-has-gone-too-far-says-defiant-Tavis-Smiley-after-PBS-suspends-his-show-for-misconduct-_163590294



> *‘This has gone too far,’ says defiant Tavis Smiley after PBS suspends his show for ‘misconduct’*
> 
> PBS is "indefinitely" suspending distribution of the late-night talk show "Tavis Smiley" after multiple misconduct allegations emerged against the show’s 53-year-old host, PBS announced Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Merry Reaper said:


> Yes. There are fake ones slipped in there. There are always fake accusations.
> 
> Kentucky State Rep Dan Johnson committed suicide over a false accusation just a few hours ago.
> 
> ...


I am not saying this guy is guilty or not,but NPR is not your typical clickbait organazation out for attention. And if they had an axe to grind it seems odd they would go after a state level politician. At the very least these accusations they posted about him they would have internally felt were legit.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941434278742765570


> Cori Thomas was in high school when she says Dustin Hoffman exposed himself to her in a hotel room. Melissa Kester was a recent college graduate when Hoffman allegedly sexually assaulted her while recording audio for the film “Ishtar.” A third woman, who asked to remain anonymous, said that Hoffman assaulted her in the back of a station wagon and manipulated her into a subsequent sexual encounter that left her traumatized.
> 
> Speaking to Variety, the women described predatory incidents involving Hoffman that fit into a pattern of alleged behavior that has emerged in the wake of previous sexual-misconduct claims against the now 80-year-old actor.
> 
> Representatives for Hoffman did not make him available to provide comment for this story. In a letter to Variety’s owner Penske Media Corp., Hoffman’s attorney Mark A. Neubauer of Carlton Fields Jordan Burt called the accusations against the actor “defamatory falsehoods.”




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941424240003244032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941429422518829056


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nyelator said:


> A lot have but I can't believe that all of these are legit


That is why you judge it on a case by case basis.

For example, you can have a person that has 15 accusers, and just because one lied or what she experienced was not really sexaul assault, does not mean the others are not being truthful.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

It's amazing what a difference 50 years can make.

Racism in 1967: Not serving black customers
Racism in 2017: Not having enough black superheroes in the Avengers movies

Sexual Assault in 1967: Imposing sexual dominance against the recipients will
Sexual Assault in 2017: Sending a dick pic


On second thought that actually sounds like progress.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

That really sucks for her.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941689525960556544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941434147158896640


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Salam Hayek's op/ed from the NYT about her awful experiences with HW. Repeated sexual harassment. Vindictive when rejected. Multiple threats. Demeaning comments. A death threat. Forcing her to do a lesbian scene in Frida or he was going to shut down the movie midway through production.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/12/13/opinion/contributors/salma-hayek-harvey-weinstein.html?_r=0



> *Harvey Weinstein Is My Monster Too
> 
> By SALMA HAYEK Dec. 12, 2017*
> 
> ...


*1.* Frida was great, so he's just insane to be hard on it in the first place.

*2.* Harvey allegedly said to her at one point "I will kill you, don’t think I can’t.” Harvey's a very powerful man with obvious rage issues and ex-spies on his payroll. Who's to say he hasn't done exactly what he threatened and covered it up? Went too far with an escort maybe? He's been accused of multiple violent rapes. It's not hard to believe if guilty of them he'd make the jump to killing. Or maybe he's all bluster. 

Harvey's response to her op-ed.



> Mr. Weinstein regards Salma Hayek as a first-class actress and cast her in several of his movies, among them Once Upon a Time in Mexico, Dogma, and Studio 54. He was very proud of her Best Actress Academy Award nomination for Frida and continues to support her work.
> 
> While Jennifer Lopez was interested in playing Frida and at the time was a bigger star, Mr. Weinstein overruled other investors to back Salma as the lead. Miramax put up half of the money and all of the P&A; the budget was over 12 million. As in most collaborative projects, there was creative friction on Frida, but it served to drive the project to perfection. The movie opened in multiple theaters and was supported by a huge advertising campaign and an enormous Academy Awards budget.
> 
> ...


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm not a violent man at all, but reading some of these stories makes my blood boil. Sick fuckin cunts everywhere it seems. I've always known "social elites" were abusive fucks since University and my interactions with those same groups of people in my professional life did nothing but confirm that knowledge. I hadn't honestly considered that this was as widespread as it is, seems to me like people in high places have a slant towards being evil human beings. I'm now wondering when and where the next one of these mass-outing events will happen, we had it in the UK with the aftermath of Jimmy Savile and though there were some innocent guys there were a lot of "national treasures" exposed as evil, perverse filth. Seems like the USA is having their own event now which looks even worse (though there's a lot more people so that offsets it somewhat.) Fuck them all.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> I hate to say it but some of these people being accused just look like perverts.


Come on now... does this guy look like a pervert to you?


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

december_blue said:


> That really sucks for her.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941689525960556544
> ...


That's probably not the only role she lost out on. It's crazy to think she went from Oscar winner in the mid 90s,to then being in a few big budget film around 97/98..........to supporting part's in small budget films in the early aughts to could barely scrape guest spots on tv procedurals a decade after Romy and Michelle.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941801772200419328


> For this story, HuffPost spoke with 10 current and former female Fox News staffers, all of whom are or were on-air talent and say they have faced harassment or assault by current and former Fox News executives and on-air talent. They said the comment by Murdoch, who controls the Fox News Channel along with his two sons Lachlan and James through 21st Century Fox, not only diminished the scandal that has plagued the network for over 17 months, it also virtually erased a flood of allegations, terminations, forced resignations and settlements.
> 
> All the women communicated via text message and asked to remain anonymous, either because they still work at the network or are bound by non-disclosure agreements they signed when they left, or because their current employers don’t allow them to speak to the press without authorization.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941798790822006784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941778984844644352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941775538150084610

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941808213946654721


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I can't wait to watch this year's Oscars. 

Like half of Hollywood won't be attending the show.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

RavishingRickRules said:


> I hadn't honestly considered that this was as widespread as it is, seems to me like people in high places have a slant towards being evil human beings.


I'm curious about that line - It's only people in "high places" that do bad things like this? Are you suggesting that the people that rise to "high places" are inherently more amoral or reaching the "high place" corrupts them? 

IMO It's difficult to accept that human beings are as they are and that the reason we need laws is because we aren't the moral beings everyone likes to tell them self they are. That's my belief anyway. Morality wise, one only needs to look at WW2 to see what ordinary people can do to each other, no matter what they're status in life was. The same is as true now as it was back then.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Nightrow said:


> I can't wait to watch this year's Oscars.
> 
> Like half of Hollywood won't be attending the show.


Golden Globes will be interesting too. Normally a lot "lighter" and would have been interesting had Ricky Gervais been hosting where and how far he'd have gone.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

themuel1 said:


> I'm curious about that line - It's only people in "high places" that do bad things like this? Are you suggesting that the people that rise to "high places" are inherently more amoral or reaching the "high place" corrupts them?
> 
> IMO It's difficult to accept that human beings are as they are and that the reason we need laws is because we aren't the moral beings everyone likes to tell them self they are. That's my belief anyway. Morality wise, one only needs to look at WW2 to see what ordinary people can do to each other, no matter what they're status in life was. The same is as true now as it was back then.


Or you know, you could read what I actually wrote? I never once said it was "only" people in high places. I simply said that "it seems to me like people in high places have a slant towards being evil human beings." Reading comprehension is your friend. And yes, I'm saying power corrupts. The worst people I've ever met in my life were all from "powerful" families and the upper classes. Sure there have been plenty of scum in lower classes too, the difference is that with "the elites" that power's been corrupting them for generations. Anybody who's attended one of the more elite Universities like Oxford or Cambridge in the UK will have seen the evidence of this quite frequently as I did.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Or you know, you could read what I actually wrote? I never once said it was "only" people in high places. I simply said that "it seems to me like people in high places have a slant towards being evil human beings." Reading comprehension is your friend. And yes, I'm saying power corrupts. The worst people I've ever met in my life were all from "powerful" families and the upper classes. Sure there have been plenty of scum in lower classes too, the difference is that with "the elites" that power's been corrupting them for generations. Anybody who's attended one of the more elite Universities like Oxford or Cambridge in the UK will have seen the evidence of this quite frequently as I did.


I am genuinely sorry about that.

I did read and understand your post but for some reason went back after I'd finished the body of my reply to add "It's only people in "high places" that do bad things like this? " at the start. I was actually surprised seeing that I'd written that and am scratching my head whilst typing this as to where that came from and why I went back to do that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Nightrow said:


> I can't wait to watch this year's Oscars.
> 
> Like half of Hollywood won't be attending the show.


Why? Seth MacFarlane straight up mentioned the stuff on television years ago. And got a big laugh too.

Still annoys me that this blew up like this.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Pizza dough cinnamon rolls! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942394714313064448


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

Rose McGowan calls out Meryl Streep.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...lanned-silent-golden-globes/story?id=51845247

I have a feeling that Meryl won't have any speeches to make this year.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Smarky Mark said:


> Rose McGowan calls out Meryl Streep.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...lanned-silent-golden-globes/story?id=51845247
> 
> I have a feeling that Meryl won't have any speeches to make this year.


Streep is a poser, she's been around long enough to know this kind of shit goes on. Hell she was clapping for Roman Polanski the child fucker. She says all this stuff about being for women etc but how many has she seen women burned for not sucking enough dick or complaining about it?

She should shut up and sit down, enjoy her life and stop pretending she cares.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

A very famous prime time French TV host (Tex) has been fired from the show he's been hosting for decades because he told a joke about beaten women during another show.

I feel like the slightest misstep will cost you from now on.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942511705535451138




*
Former Fox News contributor says Rupert Murdoch 'ruined my life'*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942749093398499328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942779125244268544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942780933576515584


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://nypost.com/2017/12/18/womens-march-organizer-accused-of-covering-up-sex-abuse/



> *Women’s March organizer accused of covering up sex abuse*
> 
> Controversial Muslim activist and Women’s March organizer Linda Sarsour bullied an underling to cover up sex-abuse allegations in her Brooklyn office, a report said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Smarky Mark said:


> Rose McGowan calls out Meryl Streep.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...lanned-silent-golden-globes/story?id=51845247
> 
> I have a feeling that Meryl won't have any speeches to make this year.


Right message, wrong person. Considering she was supporting Victor Salva well after he was convicted of child molestation, Rose is one to talk about being a hypocrite.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why? Seth MacFarlane straight up mentioned the stuff on television years ago. And got a big laugh too.
> 
> Still annoys me that this blew up like this.


I think a lot of these women want men to blow their heads off. Maybe I'm wrong to say that cause some of them do have just cause to go after the people who hurt them but I can't shake that feeling of what I first said.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://nypost.com/2017/12/18/womens-march-organizer-accused-of-covering-up-sex-abuse/


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943138416102924288


> “He just tried a lot of things without asking me, and at no point asked me if I was all right,” the woman told The Daily Beast. “He choke[d] me, and I kept staring at his face hoping he would see that I was afraid and [that he] would stop… I couldn’t say anything.”
> 
> Miller’s alleged victim, who asked to remain anonymous, said she is coming forward now in part because of the societal awakening to issues of sexual assault and harassment that has come in the aftermath of misconduct allegations that have rocked the entertainment industry. The Daily Beast is withholding her identity because of her fears of retribution. But for the purposes of this piece, we will call her Sarah.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Rose McGowan calls out Meryl Streep.












- Vic


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


I fucking love this. I really hope this story gains momentum.

The sports watching, Trump voting deplorables send their regards.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-ct-goddard-accusers-20171220-story.html



> Hollywood producer Gary Goddard accused of sexual misconduct by 8 former child actors
> 
> By Gus Garcia-Roberts Contact Reporter
> 
> ...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943598414251593728


> Jack Latvala continued to deny any wrongdoing in a letter to state Senate President Joe Negron (R) announcing he would step down Jan. 5, The Associated Press reported.
> 
> “I have had enough. If this is the process our Party and Senate leadership desires, than I have no interest in continuing to serve with you," Latvala wrote.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943606197516632064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943595828605849601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943594042461433856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943122189749977088


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Former Wrestler Orlando Jordan accused of pursuing underage boys:










> There was an interesting line in last week’s Wrestling Observer Newsletter on former WWE Superstar Orlando Jordan. Dave Meltzer noted that Jordan has been living in Australia since 2012 and he works for Battle Championship Wrestling. However, he’s not getting much work with other promotions. Dave Meltzer wrote, “Most promotions there won’t use him.”
> 
> We can’t confirm what the issues are but it might have to do with claims made on a podcast a few months ago. Australian wrestler Karl Infirri said that a former WWE Superstar (Jordan) would ask some of the underage backyard wrestlers to the zoo, dinner and the movies. He said that he has screenshots to prove that Jordan has gone after underage boys.
> 
> These allegations are not new. The story of his 2006 firing from WWE was that he was allegedly bringing someone that was underage with him to live events. Ric Flair confronted Jordan’s boyfriend at a bar in front of several wrestlers. Flair also felt that the companion had no place in the locker room. The story that was reported at the time was that Flair did not have an issue with the sexual orientation of Jordan’s boyfriend. He was upset because the wife of a major executive was at the bar when Jordan’s boyfriend decided to do something very lewd.


http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/fo...ndo-jordan-accused-of-pursuing-underage-boys/


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Gotta say that's really gonna hurt Orlando's Senate ambitions


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943674107912212480


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943880445422395392


> A fifth woman has come forward and accused actor Danny Masterson of rape.
> 
> Actress Bobette Riales, who dated the That ’70s Show alum in the early 2000s, alleged on Twitter Wednesday that Masterson “repeatedly” sexually assaulted her.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943867591864414209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943685377356787712


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> These allegations are not new. The story of his 2006 firing from WWE was that he was allegedly bringing someone that was underage with him to live events.












I remember this.

- Vic


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Screenwriter & filmmaker Max Landis now too. He's also the creator of that "Wrestling Isn't Wrestling" video that went viral a few years ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944211198467244032


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

After taking a plea deal, Mark Salling is going to prison for 4 - 7 years for possession of child pornography and has to $50,000 in victim damages.

- Vic


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

december_blue said:


> Screenwriter & filmmaker Max Landis now too. He's also the creator of that "Wrestling Isn't Wrestling" video that went viral a few years ago.


Why now? Oh yeah, because it's convenient.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hate how Rose McGowan thinks she's some kind of fucking savior who is above everyone else.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Young Turks getting in trouble for this truly is the ultimate irony..

"DON'T DO THIS, DON'T DO THAT......but don't mind if we do?"

:mj4

Geeks. So hilarious.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SantaStopper said:


> The Young Turks getting in trouble for this truly is the ultimate irony..
> 
> "DON'T DO THIS, DON'T DO THAT......but don't mind if we do?"
> 
> ...


Wait, what did the Young Turks do?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Wait, what did the Young Turks do?


https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/dec/22/cenk-uygur-young-turks-founder-apologizes-insensit/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SantaStopper said:


> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/dec/22/cenk-uygur-young-turks-founder-apologizes-insensit/


No surprise. Cenk has always come off as a scum bag. Of course the preachest are always the biggest scum. Just look at the televangelists during the 90s/


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944388414186586112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944593751762132992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944036048291577857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944583445132595200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944582137273036800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944620321004548096


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

So...are we supposed to not watch stuff all of the accused people are in or have produced/directed?


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

@themuel1 may not have to worry about it if this becomes a trend.



> *Disney Redubs Louis C.K.'s 'Gravity Falls' Character After Sexual Misconduct Admission*
> 
> The Disney Channel has redubbed the voice performance of Louis C.K. in a 2015 episode of their animated show, Gravity Falls, in the wake of sexual harassment allegations brought against the comedian.
> 
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> NEW YORK – Vice Media has suspended two top executives after a New York Times report on sexual misconduct at the digital media company.
> 
> Vice has suspended its president, Andrew Creighton, and chief digital officer Mike Germano, as it investigates allegations against them, according to a company memo sent to employees Tuesday. A Vice spokesman declined to comment.
> 
> ...


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/vice-suspends-2-top-execs-after-sexual-misconduct-report/


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Wearing black to 'silently protest', LOL.

The reason there were other victims was because you were silent, titface.

Gotta love how a lot of women don't want to be looked at in any sexual way, yet, dress with their tits hanging out, ass barely in underwear, bumping and grinding in music videos and movies. If you don't want to be looked at that way, don't dress to invite it, you dumb bitches.

The whole 'they did it so they wouldn't be blackballed'....I mean, are people really using this as a fucking excuse for these women to take off their clothes and do dirty shit with the men providing them a job? Going to get a little gay here for a moment, but, since I was a kid, I've wanted to be a wrestling manager (obviously too old and shit now), and I can tell you with confidence that, no matter how bad I want it, if Vince told me to get on my knees and suck his dick, I'd be bouncing the fuck outta that meeting. No one held a gun to their heads, they did it because they chose that path to get a job. 

I am not excusing the men involved, that's inappropriate, regardless, but, the women who did make the decision to get on all fours for these men are just as nasty. You wanted the job bad enough that you openly decided to be a skank for it and now you are crying about it, like there was no other job on the planet, or no other person you could have tried to get work from where you didn't have to suck a cock.

This doesn't go for all those involved, I truly believe there were some women who had to unfortunately deal with unwanted sexual advances and shit, but, I have no sympathy for the ones who took their own panties off.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Catalanotto said:


> Wearing black to 'silently protest', LOL.


They actually went through with it?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes, there were only like two women who didn't do it.

I didn't watch it, just saw on facebook.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Catalanotto said:


> Yes, there were only like two women who didn't do it.
> 
> I didn't watch it, just saw on facebook.


And nothing will actually change. All this is faux outrage to save face. Once this moral panic goes away (since the MeToo thing is getting backlash, it might be soon) it will be business as usual. And no one watches awards shows anymore anyway.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Mesa hads to take my clothes off and became a millionaire for it. GTFO with that sob story when I gotta work a miserable job and can't even get paid enough to afford a place to live.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh no...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950833373265760264


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Oh no...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950833373265760264


Does he say Excelsior after groping them?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Fucking hell leave Stan Lee in peace ffs. Dudes got like 5 years to live man.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Iconic French actress Catherine Deneuve is among 100 women who have signed a public letter blaming the #MeToo anti-harassment movement for creating a “totalitarian” climate that unfairly punishes men for flirting “insistently or clumsily,” infantilizes women and undermines sexual freedom.
> The letter says that #MeToo, the hashtag that emerged in the wake of the Harvey Weinstein scandal, has led to a campaign of public denunciation and summary justice. The victims have been “men who are sanctioned in their work, pushed to resign, etc., when their only wrongdoing was to touch a knee, try to steal a kiss, speak about intimate things during a professional dinner or send messages that are sexually loaded to a woman who wasn’t attracted to them,” the letter says.
> “Rape is a crime. But flirting with insistently or clumsily isn’t a crime, and chivalry is not a machismo aggression,” the letter says, adding that men should have the “indispensable freedom to offend and bother” women and that the #MeToo movement encouraged “puritanism.”
> The letter was published Tuesday in French newspaper Le Monde. It sparked its own backlash from readers, including from Asia Argento, one of the women who accused Weinstein of sexual assault and helped bring down the Hollywood mogul. “Deneuve and other women tell the world how their interiorized misogyny has lobotomized them to the point of no return,” Argento tweeted.
> ...


https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/celebrity/catherine-deneuve-signs-letter-blaming-supernumbermetoo-for-spurring-‘puritanism’-unfair-punishment-of-men/ar-BBIazgf?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

virus21 said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/celebrity/catherine-deneuve-signs-letter-blaming-supernumbermetoo-for-spurring-‘puritanism’-unfair-punishment-of-men/ar-BBIazgf?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp


Manifesto of the 343 Sluts lol - I believe that was actually going to be Weinstein's next project.

Seriously though, this is the first time I've heard of the current crackdown on men in high places sexually harrassing and assaulting females promoting some climate of puritanism.

Doesn't it just come down to 'Don't be a fucking dickhead to people, be they female or not?'.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> When Louis C.K. admitted to allegations that he forced women to watch him masturbate, FX cut ties with the comedian. C.K. had created his own show, Louie, for FX, and produced Baskets and Better Things, FX Studios’ One Mississippi, and the unproduced animated series The Cops. Baskets and Better Things will continue without C.K.’s involvement.
> Speaking to the Television Critics Association, FX CEO John Landgraf said the network conducted an investigation into C.K.’s behavior while working at the network.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.slashfilm.com/louis-ck-investigation/


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Mr. Bean (?)


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Can anyone explain the random people Emma Watson and others bought to the award ceremony? Think they were described as activists.

Perhaps the next scandal Hollywood and the entertainment business in general can address is the pressure to look a certain way and the plastic surgery and botox insanity. I'm unsure if it's now sexist to suggest a lot of female talent that do this end up looking like life like plastic dolls? 

It's a horrific example for young women and (more and more so) men and causes so much damage.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

themuel1 said:


> Can anyone explain the random people Emma Watson and others bought to the award ceremony? Think they were described as activists.
> 
> Perhaps the next scandal Hollywood and the entertainment business in general can address is the pressure to look a certain way and the plastic surgery and botox insanity. I'm unsure if it's now sexist to suggest a lot of female talent that do this end up looking like life like plastic dolls?
> 
> It's a horrific example for young women and (more and more so) men and causes so much damage.


They don't care about that or this for that matter. Its all a PR stunt. This shit is an open secret and they only speak up to save face. They all need to be called out on that and be told to stop covering for scum like Weinsten just to preserve their own careers.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

virus21 said:


> They don't care about that or this for that matter. Its all a PR stunt. This shit is an open secret and they only speak up to save face. They all need to be called out on that and be told to stop covering for scum like Weinsten just to preserve their own careers.


I really expected a tonne of legal action and Police reports to have been made by now. 

Surely that's the way to set the example and deal with this rather than the free throw allegations on social media?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Catherine Deneuve was already goddess tier. I don't know what's above goddess tier but she's transcended it.

Love you France (well this aspect of you at least:max).


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

themuel1 said:


> I really expected a tonne of legal action and Police reports to have been made by now.
> 
> Surely that's the way to set the example and deal with this rather than the free throw allegations on social media?


You don't think that Weinsten doesn't have a metric ton of dirt on these people? As connected as he was, he could level that industry if he wanted to.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

virus21 said:


> You don't think that Weinsten doesn't have a metric ton of dirt on these people? As connected as he was, he could level that industry if he wanted to.


Would have thought that might come out after the allegations if it was going to though?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

themuel1 said:


> Would have thought that might come out after the allegations if it was going to though?


If they push it were he could do real time, it likely will. And don't think any of the other movers and shakers in Hollywood don't know shit. That's why this whole thing is just for show. Nothing will ever actually change and unless someone outside the industry comes forward (which has been the case for pretty much all of these accusations), no one will be brought out in the open


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I once wanked in front of a girl when I was a teenager and she simply laughed at me, Called me a weirdo and did her best to avoid me afterwards, imagine my surprise if she reported it to the authorities 3 decades later...


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

themuel1 said:


> I really expected a tonne of legal action and Police reports to have been made by now.
> 
> Surely that's the way to set the example and deal with this rather than the free throw allegations on social media?


How do you know there isn't a tonne of legal action and reports still going on? That stuff takes ages to get through, and rich people like Weinstein get special treatment so they probably need to build a big case or something.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Hollywood is virtuous.
> 
> Yes, the town that brought you the casting couch and the X-rated film now proclaims that it is the leading edge on behalf of female empowerment. All it took was the worst scandal in modern Hollywood history to make that happen.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/opinion/california-forum/article193680374.html


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I read on FB today some guy walked up to Weinstein at a restaurant and slapped the shit out of him x2.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Clique said:


> I read on FB today some guy walked up to Weinstein at a restaurant and slapped the shit out of him x2.


That took serious guts. Was the guy related to one of his victims?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Clique said:


> I read on FB today some guy walked up to Weinstein at a restaurant and slapped the shit out of him x2.


So, he did more than all of Hollywood did. Good for him.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

virus21 said:


> http://www.sacbee.com/opinion/california-forum/article193680374.html


Actually, lots of people have spoken up in the past, spoke to their superiors, reported it, and it went nowhere - which it turns out now is actually part of the problem that is trying to be tackled, change a whole culture that sees the Weinstein stuff as acceptable or something that can be swept under the rug.

So to say nothing was said in the past is not true. 

Funny that conservative commentators and Trumpeters are rubbing their hands together sticking the boot into Hollywood for this because they perceive it to be leftist; yet they continued to the last stand to defend the President time and time again even though the sexual harrassment behaviour he has admitted to doing from his own mouth would've seen him booted from the industry were he a Hollywood producer.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

deadcool said:


> That took serious guts. Was the guy related to one of his victims?


I don't think so, and after watching the video the slaps weren't as bad as I read on FB lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

yeahbaby! said:


> Actually, lots of people have spoken up in the past, spoke to their superiors, reported it, and it went nowhere - which it turns out now is actually part of the problem that is trying to be tackled, change a whole culture that sees the Weinstein stuff as acceptable or something that can be swept under the rug.
> 
> So to say nothing was said in the past is not true.
> 
> Funny that conservative commentators and Trumpeters are rubbing their hands together sticking the boot into Hollywood for this because they perceive it to be leftist; yet they continued to the last stand to defend the President time and time again even though the sexual harrassment behaviour he has admitted to doing from his own mouth would've seen him booted from the industry were he a Hollywood producer.


Except Hollywood had to be forced into it for anything to happen. Thats was the point being made. And something was done in the past, such as the Hays Code.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Clique said:


> I don't think so, and after watching the video the slaps weren't as bad as I read on FB lol.


Talk about exaggeration. That slap was nothing and barely did any damage to him Weinstein.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

deadcool said:


> Talk about exaggeration. That slap was nothing and barely did any damage to him Weinstein.


His ego probably took a harder hit with those baby taps & the cussing out.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Clique said:


> His ego probably took a harder hit with those baby taps & the cussing out.


HAhahahahaha


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Welp looks like they are going after Franco now.


Fuck this world man. Fuck this.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

DELETE said:


> Welp looks like they are going after Franco now.
> 
> 
> Fuck this world man. Fuck this.


Every think what might happen if all this does somehow lead into the entertainment industry because all most exclusivity female centric? 

At this point I don't think there is really any stopping this and anything they find offensive they are going to go after not just the stuff they should.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Isn't it weird how these James Franco allegations have came out just as he won a Golden Globe and is on the cusp of receiving an Oscar nomination...........

I already thought Gary Oldman was a lock to win Best Actor but this pretty much seals the deal since Franco was the only real threat out there for him.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Honestly I think most of us can agree that AT LEAST 50% of these accusations are false. I remember when I used to want to be famous when I grew up. Not anymore lmao.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuck, not James Franco.

He's got one of the best movies out currently in The Disaster Artist where he put on a boss performance & deservedly won a Golden Globe for it and one of the best TV shows out currently in The Deuce.

Was pulling for Franco to win Best Actor at the Oscars but it seems that might not be happening now


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Franco stuff isn't new, he was hitting up a 15-16 year old girl on twitter to fuck a year or two ago. 

It came out but didn't go anywhere, I was expecting stuff like this to come back and bite him.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Nightrow said:


> Fuck, not James Franco.
> 
> He's got one of the best movies out currently in The Disaster Artist where he put on a boss performance & deservedly won a Golden Globe for it and one of the best TV shows out currently in The Deuce.
> 
> Was pulling for Franco to win Best Actor at the Oscars but it seems that might not be happening now


I don't think anyone is beating Gary Oldman in 2018. He is getting his "overdue" Oscar this year ala Leo a few years ago. Luckily for Franco the lion's share of ballots were already sent in since they due the 13th so he is still on course for being a double nom for actor and adapted screenplay.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

yeahbaby! said:


> How do you know there isn't a tonne of legal action and reports still going on? That stuff takes ages to get through, and rich people like Weinstein get special treatment so they probably need to build a big case or something.


It's a fair point although if the people making the allegations were happy to publicly do so, I don't imagine they'd have a problem announcing on Twitter/Facebook etc that they'd started legal proceedings or made a Police report. Would the Police or a legal team instruct those making the allegations to not say they'd made a complaint? No way that the media wouldn't have got the story already given that they offer money. Everything leaks....


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

In the year *2030*

BREAKING NEWS:

Late night host Jimmy Fallon caught 'jerking off' to pornographic material starring female actress in the privacy of his home.

"I don't know what came over me" said the 20 year late night veteran. "I deeply regret if my actions made anyone feel uncomfortable. I have nothing but the utmost respect for the pornography industry and the strong women that put their bodies on the line."


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/OfficialElizaDushku/posts/176995773968955



> *Eliza Dushku*
> 
> When I was 12 years old, while filming “True Lies”, I was sexually molested by Joel Kramer, one of Hollywood’s leading stunt coordinators.
> 
> ...


*EDIT:*

Adding Joel Kramer's response.
https://www.thewrap.com/stuntman-joel-kramer-denies-eliza-dushkus-sexual-molestation-accusations-absolute-lies-exclusive/



> *Stuntman Joel Kramer Denies Eliza Dushku’s Sexual Molestation Accusations: ‘These Are Absolute Lies ‘ (Exclusive)*Hollywood stuntman Joel Kramer vigorously denied accusations leveled at him by actress Eliza Dushku Saturday, saying he “never sexual assaulted her” and that he was “shocked.”
> 
> In lengthy Facebook post, the actress said she was filming “True Lies” when the then-36-year-old stuntman lured Dushku — who was 12 years old at the time — into his hotel room in Miami and molested her. She said that when he was “finished,” he suggested they “should be careful” not to tell anyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952327321431756801


> “He said something along the lines of, ‘How about you hop up and take a seat?’” Within moments, he was kissing her. “In a second, his hand was on my breast.” Then he was undressing her, then he undressed himself. She remembers feeling uncomfortable at how quickly things escalated.
> 
> When Ansari told her he was going to grab a condom within minutes of their first kiss, Grace voiced her hesitation explicitly. “I said something like, ‘Whoa, let’s relax for a sec, let’s chill.’” She says he then resumed kissing her, briefly performed oral sex on her, and asked her to do the same thing to him. She did, but not for long. “It was really quick. Everything was pretty much touched and done within ten minutes of hooking up, except for actual sex.”
> 
> ...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Aziz one is weird like if he was clearly trying to have sex and you weren't why not leave. It comes off more like she was planning to fuck him, but he wasn't smooth and killed the vibe, but for some reason she didn't leave.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

She was into it but Aziz obviously has done some homework and that caught her off guard. That shit was obviously consensual.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

> When Ansari told her he was going to grab a condom within minutes of their first kiss, Grace voiced her hesitation explicitly. “I said something like, ‘Whoa, let’s relax for a sec, let’s chill.’” She says he then resumed kissing her, briefly performed oral sex on her, and asked her to do the same thing to him. She did, but not for long


What the actual fuck ? Is she accusing him of anything or just telling a story ?

That doesn't sound like abuse, at all. You don't let a guy go down on you and then return the favor if you're not ok with it.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> What the actual fuck ? Is she accusing him of anything or just telling a story ?
> 
> That doesn't sound like abuse, at all. You don't let a guy go down on you and then return the favor if you're not ok with it.


It sounds so casual, it's almost hilarious. I'm not even sure what to make of it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Not sheisty looking at all. That's what he gets for fucking over FouseyTube!

- Vic


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

She starts it by complaining about the wine selection. That's just odd.

If the account is accurate...

If you let me go down on you, you go down on me twice, and we both get naked and continue making out, I would consider that a helluva a mixed signal.

Were I him, I personally would have walked away after this part. 



> He asked her if she was okay. “I said I don’t want to feel forced because then I’ll hate you, and I’d rather not hate you,” she said.


The second she brought up the word forced, I'm calling her a cab and losing her number. In fact you'd think that would have been her cue to leave.

Here's what I think happened. She goes on a date thinking she's going end up his girlfriend. She goes back to his place expecting drinking, conversation, and probably some sexual contact. When they go back to his place, she's realizes he just wants sex. She's disappointed and doesn't want to. She then decides if she stays, he'll see how special she is. She stuck around in the hopes he would turn romantic and get relationship eyes. He took her sticking around, blowing him twice, getting naked, and making out as a sign she was down to fuck, but he had to work for it. I get the feeling had he just slowed down and not kept jamming his fingers in her mouth (WTF dude?), she would have had sex with him.

Did read a funny response about this story. "Girl, just pick him up, put him on a shelf, and leave." :lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> What the actual fuck ? Is she accusing him of anything or just telling a story ?
> 
> That doesn't sound like abuse, at all. You don't let a guy go down on you and then return the favor if you're not ok with it.


I humbly disagree. 

And you're right, she's not accusing him of anything based on the retelling of the story but what's in the story reeks of scumminess from him. It seems very clear from her story that she felt coerced and violated. But at the same time, she sounds like she's also accepting part of the responsibility. This story rings true because of how real her emotions seem to be conveyed through the retelling. 

My personal opinion is that this story is too detailed to be false and he did violate her to an extent .. Is there a case here of sexual misconduct? Yes. Did she put herself in that position. Yes and No. It's very normal for someone to go to someone's apartment with intent to process a potential romantic interest but that does not mean that they've consented to sexual conduct. She probably did feel pressured to do what he was asking her to do and not everyone is very gung ho in saying no. Is it consensual ... Doesn't sound like it, does it? I'm of the mindset that sometimes a yes can have an undercurrent of no behind it and every man knows how to spot it. If you don't, then you're some sort of a socially inept retard that has no business being around women anyways. 

Men should be able to spot this. I've been with several women and even with both my wives I've gotten mixed signals sometimes and I've just stopped. It's in my control to prevent myself and I'm not an idiotic ape who can't tell the difference between someone who wants something and someone who doesn't. 

C'mon now. How many normal people continue to keep trying after the woman has not responded and foreplay has not led to sex and how many times do you have to try and try and try to convince someone to continue after foreplay? 

A normal man can even sense hesitancy in his own wife and hold himself back. For all these people's external vocalizations of "respek wymen's!" these assholes certainly have absolutely no clue how to spot hesitancy and exhibit no control over themselves.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952724306651475969


> His full statement, released Sunday via his rep:
> 
> In September of last year, I met a woman at a party. We exchanged numbers. We texted back and forth and eventually went on a date. We went out to dinner, and afterwards we ended up engaging in sexual activity, which by all indications was completely consensual.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952726413102145536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952235088795795456


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm kinda surprised we haven't heard from any former wrestlers or 'divas' to be quite honest.


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

yeahbaby! said:


> I'm kinda surprised we haven't heard from any former wrestlers or 'divas' to be quite honest.


Honestly me and my cousin were discussing this, we kept saying Vince, theres already some credible evidence from the 90s, hey if he gets accused then steps down the push with Roman might not be as hard


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm confused with the Aziz Ansari stuff.

She was uncomfortable? She was pushing him away? She said "Whoa lets chill for a minute" but then 10 mins go by after which they've done everything bar have sex? No mention of simply saying "Stop" or "No" that I can see which is really surprising given what she's said.

She hasn't suggested it was rape, which it is if it wasn't consensual. The story suggests she was uncomfortable and he obviously should have recognised that and as others have said, stopped and got her in a cab, but I'm confused with her actions. She's telling her story through someone on social media and again no Police involvement.

What exactly does sexual misconduct consist of in this instance? Why is it not rape?


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

yeahbaby! said:


> I'm kinda surprised we haven't heard from any former wrestlers or 'divas' to be quite honest.


It's not like newspaper have wrestler's name in their speed dial. Eventually when the well starts to dry with Hollywood people they are gonna investigate wrestling. Their is a reason after all the MYC classic was named after a woman who never worked for the McMahon's until her 70's instead of Moolah. They know it's just a matter of when not if they are gonna have to give her the Benoit treatment.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Dan Harmon, 45, the co-creator and executive producer of Adult Swim’s current series Rick and Morty, has admitted to behaving inappropriately toward a woman on an earlier tv series that he created and produced. In his own words, he treated her “like garbage.”
> 
> On a podcast earlier this week, Harmon spoke in disturbing detail of how he harassed and attempted to derail the career of one of the writers on his former NBC series, Community.
> 
> ...


http://www.cartoonbrew.com/artist-rights/rick-morty-co-creator-dan-harmon-admits-sexual-harassment-treating-women-like-garbage-155963.html


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

BoFreakinDallas said:


> It's not like newspaper have wrestler's name in their speed dial. Eventually when the well starts to dry with Hollywood people they are gonna investigate wrestling. Their is a reason after all the MYC classic was named after a woman who never worked for the McMahon's until her 70's instead of Moolah. They know it's just a matter of when not if they are gonna have to give her the Benoit treatment.


I know but what I'm saying is any former divas or wrestlers can jump on social media and say 'This happened to me' or 'I saw this' and then it's out there and we would know about it. Just surprised considering the dodgyness of the industry it's not already caught up in all this.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I just heard and read into the Aziz Ansari allegations and it's quite clear this has turned into an absolute dumpster fire of a movement now. Well done ladies


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Hollywood is a bigger cesspool than I thought.

I am sure WWE has these kind of stories as well. Eventually, someone will reveal it.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

Aziz had the perfect chance to put his foot down and call this lying bitch out for what she is but god forbid you call a woman a liar. Either that or he's so knee deep in PC culture that he doesn't even realize it.

"I took her words to heart"... what a fuckin pussy. I hope the next bullshit allegation DOES end his career.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

They're tearing Margaret Atwood to shreds on Twitter over this.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/am-i-a-bad-feminist/article37591823/



> *Am I a bad feminist?*
> MARGARET ATWOOD
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of funny considering the absolute worship of The Handmaid's Tale over the past year.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Hollywood will end up being run by women and renamed Hollywomen when this is all over...which is god knows when.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol Aziz gets blasted? 

That's hilarious! Seems like the most self-righteous people are protected from the flames of accusations.

And the best part is he just took it like a bitch because what can he say? He has to pretty much cop to it else his rhetoric he's been spewing for years means nothing.



Nightrow said:


> Hollywood will end up being run by women and renamed Hollywomen when this is all over...which is god knows when.


Don't worry, I was thinking this too but Hollywood has gather the wagons around their gay men though not certain the Jewish men are safe, the non-Jewish hetero men are not. 

You'll only have to worry if Hollywood stops protecting their Jewish men because then it means their protection of Gay men will be close to an end, then they'll have no choice but to start replacing them all with women. Though honestly change is going to happen one way or another, Hollywood circa the early days was far different than it is now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Right after he came for Oprah. Yikes.

Allegedly, he groped his neighbor on a few occasions.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953260757013102592


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

You notice how people come under immediate police investigation after speaking out against the Hollywood elite?

- Vic


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Interesting article/interview with Moses Farrow, Mia Farrow and Woody Allen's adopted son. At the time when he was a child he stood by his mother and sister's allegations, but now since cutting off contact with them and reconnecting with Woody says they are untrue. He blames Mia and claims physical & mental abuse by her and brainwashing of himself and his siblings.

Spoilering for length.

https://ronanfarrowletter.wordpress.com/2018/01/04/moses-farrow-speaks-out/



> *Moses Farrow Speaks Out*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

^ Immediately thinks of Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Lol Aziz gets blasted?
> 
> That's hilarious! Seems like the most self-righteous people are protected from the flames of accusations.
> 
> And the best part is he just took it like a bitch because what can he say? He has to pretty much cop to it else his rhetoric he's been spewing for years means nothing.


Stop me if I'm sounding soppy or something, but sexual assault/harassment is hardly hilarious just because the perp is a self righteous leftie etc etc is it?

Especially after all the backflips and acrobatics Trump supporters have done to defend the very behaviour he's admitted to doing out of his own mouth. I don't remember that being hilarious.

Why not be consistent across the board regardless of who the perp is?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Any of ya'll notice as soon as Aziz got the golden globe now she wants to tell the story?

Fuck this movement is so cancer. I feel bad for all the males in hollywood right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*#TeamMagaretAtwood #TeamBadFeminist *


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mercy said:


> *#TeamMagaretAtwood #TeamBadFeminist *


She should have known better. Part of her criticism in HMT was against radical feminists. Just because they ally with Muslims and Communists instead of Christians doesn't change anything


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Mercy said:


> *#TeamMagaretAtwood #TeamBadFeminist *


The comparison to the salem witch trials is perfect.

Sure no one is being thrown in prison for being accused, but their careers are basically ruined the moment their name is out there.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

> *Eliza Dushku’s Former Agent & A Friend Confirm Her Sexual Assault Story On ‘True Lies’ Set: “Nobody Really Did Anything”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the producer knew I wonder if James Cameron knew and if so how much. The producer may have kept it quiet though to keep the production running smooth.



> *Two More Sexual Misconduct Allegations Against Stunt Coordinator Joel Kramer Include One Involving 10th Grade Girl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet more comes out about him. If everyone's telling the truth, and I think they are, he sounds like a serial predator.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

DELETE said:


> Any of ya'll notice as soon as Aziz got the golden globe now she wants to tell the story?
> 
> Fuck this movement is so cancer. I feel bad for all the males in hollywood right now.


Just like James Franco :wtf2

Who's the next Golden Globe male winner to get accused? :hmmm


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Mercy said:


> *#TeamMagaretAtwood #TeamBadFeminist *


Margaret Atwood's brave enough to speak truths that most folks know instinctively but keep to themselves rather than challenge public opinion. She's always been that way. 

I side with the smart, elder, real feminist who lived through, and wrote in protest of, times when few women had power to demand respect for their bodies over people jumping on a Me Too! bandwagon. Witch hunts are ugly. 

#TeamMagaretAtwood


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is this thing with Aziz another open secret that nobody talked about until he won something?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

New Black Panther said:


> Is this thing with Aziz another open secret that nobody talked about until he won something?


Probably


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I wish more women rationalize like her!


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Stop me if I'm sounding soppy or something, but sexual assault/harassment is hardly hilarious just because the perp is a self righteous leftie etc etc is it?
> 
> Especially after all the backflips and acrobatics Trump supporters have done to defend the very behaviour he's admitted to doing out of his own mouth. I don't remember that being hilarious.
> 
> Why not be consistent across the board regardless of who the perp is?


I have been consistent, read my posts in here. The reason why it's funny is because self-righteous "Leftists" have been preaching on high to us lowly folk about how to live and it turns out they're no better than the self-righteous Right Wingers who preach morals and family and get caught doing the same shit. The assault isn't funny, the fact the assaulter had the gall preach to everyone is.

It's funny watching people pointing fingers at others going on about who good they are and how everyone should be like them. All the while being just as disgusting as each other. 

You're really not going to get me on anything here, I've made fun of Religious Righties speaking out against homosexuals while doing homosexual stuff. It's really not a secret I don't like either side that's overly self-righteous because it's usually false. I'm very much on the side of outing these dickbags regardless of political leaning. 0


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> I have been consistent, read my posts in here. The reason why it's funny is because self-righteous "Leftists" have been preaching on high to us lowly folk about how to live and it turns out they're no better than the self-righteous Right Wingers who preach morals and family and get caught doing the same shit. The assault isn't funny, the fact the assaulter had the gall preach to everyone is.
> 
> It's funny watching people pointing fingers at others going on about who good they are and how everyone should be like them. All the while being just as disgusting as each other.
> 
> You're really not going to get me on anything here, I've made fun of Religious Righties speaking out against homosexuals while doing homosexual stuff. It's really not a secret I don't like either side that's overly self-righteous because it's usually false. I'm very much on the side of outing these dickbags regardless of political leaning. 0


Nah I'm gonna call bullshit on that - you're going way overboard on your victim complex 'lowly folk' talk and getting hung up on so called self righteousness from others. Your count of bringing up anything on Rightists as opposed to Leftists is about 5-1000 and you know it, that's your prerogative and your right, but don't bullshit about it now. 

Besides didn't you see the CNN video? Aziz has been proven not guilty anyway


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Any high profile lesbians in Hollywood, because if the story's gonna run that's where it'll head.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can we just post this video any time these holier than thou Hollywood creeps get caught


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Nah I'm gonna call bullshit on that - you're going way overboard on your victim complex 'lowly folk' talk and getting hung up on so called self righteousness from others. Your count of bringing up anything on Rightists as opposed to Leftists is about 5-1000 and you know it, that's your prerogative and your right, but don't bullshit about it now.
> 
> Besides didn't you see the CNN video? Aziz has been proven not guilty anyway


When I talked about Aziz it was before the video even came out. 

Can call bullshit but you'd be wrong. How can you not spot the obvious? The self-righteous types see all of us who are not as "good and moral" as them as "lowly folk". They really think they don't do anything wrong or when caught give a half ass apology saying they didn't mean it, how can you not mean something when you do it over and over and it's the very thing you rail against?

Again I'm not sure why you're trying to "call me out" because it's silly. As I've said, you can go back and read my posts in here and you'll find no discrepancies. Far as I'm concerned I'm with Patton on that Feminist Leftist males are as big of creeps as Religious Right nutjobs. If I'm harder on the "Left" it's mostly because people tend to give them a pass for their bullshit when they're just as bad the Right if not worse at times.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

yeahbaby! said:


> Stop me if I'm sounding soppy or something, but sexual assault/harassment is hardly hilarious just because the perp is a self righteous leftie etc etc is it?
> 
> Especially after all the backflips and acrobatics Trump supporters have done to defend the very behaviour he's admitted to doing out of his own mouth. I don't remember that being hilarious.
> 
> Why not be consistent across the board regardless of who the perp is?


Hypocrisy being exposed is always hilarious

:Out with this fundamentalist 1696 Massachusetts spinster aunt nonsense you are pushing because the shoe is on your foot now. Sorry but we get to enjoy you being a bunch of bad boys just as much as you do when we are


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> Hypocrisy being exposed is always hilarious
> 
> :Out with this fundamentalist 1696 Massachusetts spinster aunt nonsense you are pushing because the shoe is on your foot now. Sorry but we get to enjoy you being a bunch of bad boys just as much as you do when we are


Lol who's this 'we' - have you got a mouse in your pocket? Put down the bong for a sec kemosabe and join me back on earth.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Seneca said:


> :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


The Babe.net writer, Katie Way, that wrote the original Aziz story has responded in an email to Ashleigh Banfield and... it... is... a... doozy.



> It's an unequivocal no from me. The way your colleague Ashleigh (?), someone I'm certain no one under the age of 45 has ever heard of, by the way, ripped into my source directly was one of the lowest, most despicable things I've ever seen in my entire life. Shame on her. Shame on HLN. Ashleigh could have "talked" to me. She could have "talked" to my editor or my publication. But instead, she targeted a 23-year-old woman in one of the most vulnerable moments of her life, someone she's never f------ met before, for a little attention. I hope the ratings were worth it! I hope the ~500 RTs on the single news write-up made that burgundy lipstick bad highlights second-wave feminist has-been feel really relevant for a little while. She DISGUSTS me, and I hope when she has more distance from the moment she has enough of a conscience left to feel remotely ashamed — doubt it, but still. Must be nice to piggyback off of the fact that another woman was brave enough to speak up and add another dimension to the societal conversation about sexual assault. Grace wouldn't know how that feels, because she struck out into this alone, because she's the bravest person I've ever met. I would NEVER go on your network. I would never even watch your network. No woman my age would ever watch your network. I will remember this for the rest of my career — I'm 22 and so far, not too shabby! And I will laugh the day you fold. If you could let Ashleigh know I said this, and that she is no-holds-barred the reason, it'd be a real treat for me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Katie


Goddman :lol 

Could she be a more stereotypical privileged 22-year old white girl, fresh out of college, that knows nothing of the real world? Went straight to Banfield's looks and age. Nice feminism there.

Banfield's response. Starts at 00:51.















Looked at some of Katie Way's other recent columns. 

*What your go-to selfie pose says about you*

*We know which celeb couples will break up in 2018 according to their star signs*

*Here’s what your go-to drunk food says about what kind of hoe you are*

*How to drop hints that he’s finishing like, way too fast*

Here's Ashleigh Banfield reporting from Ground Zero on 9/11.






Yeah, Katie you are so much more relevant to journalism.










*EDIT:* Saw this and had to post it. fpalm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952274756778315777


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Way to self-destruct the movement Katie.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Way to self-destruct the movement Katie.


Tofu is white people eating Asian cuisine racist? Since watching dubbed anime is racist and all!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Tofu is white people eating Asian cuisine racist? Since watching dubbed anime is racist and all!


I see your point. Drinking tea should be cultural appropriation too. But assuming all Asians are the same is racist tho. 

This fake journalist assuming dubbed anime is only for American audiences to try to appear 'woke' is hilarious. I grew up watching Chinese dubbed anime, and am pretty sure there animes dubbed into various native languages for kids to watch. But hey, whatever to guilt adults watching dubbed version to watch subbed anime is fine by me. Stop being lazy and learn to read.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Miss Sally said:


> Tofu is white people eating Asian cuisine racist? Since watching dubbed anime is racist and all!


But the dubs sometimes mess it all up. I'm a subtitles fan, not just anime but foreign (to me) language entertainment in general. Although... ok, not always. A really bad dub can be hilarious and make a bad anime pure awesomeness. In any case, it isn't racist to watch dubs; do a lot of people actually say that? I miss all the controversy since I don't do Twitter or follow YouTube journalism and the like. 



FriedTofu said:


> I see your point. Drinking tea should be cultural appropriation too. But assuming all Asians are the same is racist tho.
> 
> This fake journalist assuming dubbed anime is only for American audiences to try to appear 'woke' is hilarious. I grew up watching Chinese dubbed anime, and am pretty sure there animes dubbed into various native languages for kids to watch. But hey, whatever to guilt adults watching dubbed version to watch subbed anime is fine by me. Stop being lazy and learn to read.


I spent a lot of summers in a camp without cable growing up and that meant few channels. One of the French ones used to show anime and most of it was with subtitles which, considering how bad the French dubs were, was a blessing! My father the film snob always opted for subtitles on movies at home as well so I guess I ended up used to reading while watching.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

Seneca said:


> :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


It's a start but even this wasn't harsh enough.

Everyone is still granting her the benefit of the doubt that she was upset because of a bad date. It paints her as confused and irresponsible as opposed to the lying, devious person she really is.

She clearly just wanted her 15 minutes.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Smarky Mark said:


> It's a start but even this wasn't harsh enough.
> 
> Everyone is still granting her the benefit of the doubt that she was upset because of a bad date. It paints her as confused and irresponsible as opposed to the lying, devious person she really is.
> 
> She clearly just wanted her 15 minutes.


Don't think thats the case since she remained anonymous and no one knows who she is (although this could change) 





I think shes just a fucking coward who's also a piece of shit with no empathy


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

Seneca said:


> Don't think thats the case since she remained anonymous and no one knows who she is (although this could change)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She remained anonymous because she was waiting for the right moment. It's not a coincidence she came out with this right after the golden globes when everyone was talking about #metoo and #timesup... and after Aziz had been recognized for his work.

That text message she sent afterward, in which she goes into painstaking detail about everything that happened, is all the evidence you need. You don't send out a text like that unless you plan on implicating someone. She knew that one day she would be sharing that text. Luckily I think Aziz realized it too which is why he tried his best not to rattle her with his response.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Smarky Mark said:


> She remained anonymous because she was waiting for the right moment. It's not a coincidence she came out with this right after the golden globes when everyone was talking about #metoo and #timesup... and after Aziz had been recognized for his work.
> 
> That text message she sent afterward, in which she goes into painstaking detail about everything that happened, is all the evidence you need. You don't send out a text like that unless you plan on implicating someone. She knew that one day she would be sharing that text. Luckily I think Aziz realized it too which is why he tried his best not to rattle her with his response.


You don't know who the fuck she is, neither do I or anyone besides Aziz, the publisher and her friends. So how is she using this to leverage her own fame?


I do agree with the fact that she did wait until right after he won that award though, lol a true scumbag


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

Seneca said:


> You don't know who the fuck she is, neither do I or anyone besides Aziz, the publisher and her friends. So how is she using this to leverage her own fame?
> 
> 
> I do agree with the fact that she did wait until right after he won that award though, lol a true scumbag


Perhaps she leaked the story, waiting to see how people would respond, and then planned to come out once Aziz had been effectively dealt with.

At the very least you can tell she holds personal resentment towards Aziz.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

2 Ton 21 said:


>


As usual, Maher is completely spot on...


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Bill Maher speaks truth most of the time; that's what good comedians do. 

This situation is frustrating for those in comedy, not just MeToo but all of it. For starters, people seem to have lost the ability to separate comedy from deeply held personal beliefs on what is and isn't appropriate. Not only that, there's a often deliberate ignorance in differentiating degree. Mocking a colleague over a disability in a hateful, one-sided manner? Wrong, speak up about that. Embracing neo-nazi beliefs or promoting racial/religious/gender/etc intolerance? Also wrong, expose it and stop it from spreading. A neighbour physically forcing him/herself on you sexually or threatening to do so? Call the police, that's illegal. Little, nothing everyday stuff, like self-referential jokes or flirting from people you know are not hateful or bigoted or closet rapists? Not important, and often funny if looked at in that light. 

It's all so frustrating. I don't want to sound elitist but there's no way to say this without it coming out that way; _I wish the overly offended, the 'fake news' crowd and all their enablers would leave the activism to those of us who have been doing it in the real world and who understand the actual concerns._ A bunch of reactionary, half-informed folks jumping in and taking over hurts the causes they're promoting by flooding everything with shoddy information, inciting mob mentality, drawing in politicians hungry for enthusiastic supporters, and, inevitably, inspiring backlashes. Internet warriors and self-appointed experts are ruining activism, journalism, political discourse and even art. 

That Minnie Driver Twitter quote in response to Matt Damon is beyond ridiculous:

_"You don't get to be hierarchial with abuse. And you don't get to tell women that because some guy only showed them thier penis thier pain isn't as great as a woman who as raped."_

Er, no honey. He absolutely does have the right to tell women that because it's the truth and, apparently, a large number of us have forgotten it. or are pretending we have. This type of all-or-nothing crap is so counter-productive, not to mention it makes everyone involved look stupid. Life experiences come in varying degrees and, yes, there is a huge difference between butt pats, seeing a flasher and rape.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

Bill Maher is right but he is also a coward and a hypocrite so it means nothing.

Where was this brash opposition to the "nothing is funny" people when they were on his show tongue lashing him for his 'n---a' joke? Why did he back down?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Scarlett Johansson, who slammed fellow actor James Franco in a speech at the Women’s March in Los Angeles, is being called a hypocrite for previously defending Woody Allen and saying the child abuse allegations against the director were “all guesswork.”
> “I want my pin back, by the way,” Johansson said on Saturday, in reference to the “Time’s Up” pin Franco wore at the Golden Globe Awards, which inspired five accusers to come forward and call him out.
> However, now Johansson, who starred in Allen’s films “Match Point,” “Scoop” and “Vicky Cristina Barcelona,” finds herself feeling the heat after having praised the director and downplayed accusations of child abuse that have been leveled against him.
> 
> ...


www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/01/21/scarlett-johansson-under-fire-for-attacking-james-franco-at-womens-march-after-defending-woody-allen.html


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

It seems to becoming a climate where we all need to go through our address books and facebook accounts and check ALL people for potentially dodgy behaviour - if suspicions arise CANCEL THEM OFF, CALL THEM OUT, BURN THEM AT THE STAKE...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

^ Dude you watch too much YT, take a walk outside.

N-Ports is a goddess, you'd cum in your pants if you ever saw her IRL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is Dylan Farrow also Frank Sinatra's kid too?

This is off topic but Frank is 100% Ronan's father. Just look at their faces. They are practically clones. So dreamy.

ok back on topic I believe Dylan.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Just read that Enzo Amore's been accused of rape and suspended :enzo

It has spread into WWE now.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Nightrow said:


> Just read that Enzo Amore's been accused of rape and suspended :enzo
> 
> It has spread into WWE now.


:enzo :enzo :enzo :enzo :enzo :enzo :enzo :enzo :enzo


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

James Franco wasn't nominated for the Oscars as punishment for his scandal.

Patrick Brown has resigned from the Ontario premier election due to sexual misconduct allegations. He would've defeated Kathleen Wynne easily if it hadn't been for this "timely" scandal.

- Vic


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Nightrow said:


> Just read that Enzo Amore's been accused of rape and suspended :enzo
> 
> It has spread into WWE now.


Seems to be seeping into WWE.. I wonder if WWE would release/suspend Reigns if he was accused? :hmmm


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

yeahbaby! said:


> ^ Dude you watch too much YT, take a walk outside.
> 
> N-Ports is a goddess, you'd cum in your pants if you ever saw her IRL.


1.Stop using the "internet virgin" argument unironically.

2. No the fuck she isn't a goddess.

3. If she is spouting bullshit she needs to get called out on it.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Seems to be seeping into WWE.. I wonder if WWE would release/suspend Reigns if he was accused? :hmmm


They probably could've swept it under the rug in the older days but they can't get away with that today with the internet being a monster now especially as they did suspend Reigns once before but they held that off for a while before they pulled the trigger.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vic Capri said:


> James Franco wasn't nominated for the Oscars as punishment for his scandal.
> 
> Patrick Brown has resigned from the Ontario premier election due to sexual misconduct allegations. He would've defeated Kathleen Wynne easily if it hadn't been for this "timely" scandal.
> 
> - Vic


I'd like to think Franco wasn't nominated because he's not a very good actor. 

But then I see Margot Robbie is nominated so that isn't the case.


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar (Apr 16, 2017)

MrMister said:


> I'd like to think Franco wasn't nominated because he's not a very good actor.
> 
> But then I see Margot Robbie is nominated so that isn't the case.


margot is hot tho


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

BeastBrockLesnar said:


> margot is hot tho


Doesnt mean that she's a good actress. I have no idea how she got nominated.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Margot is a good looking woman.


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar (Apr 16, 2017)

i didnt even know she was nominated

edit: looked up what she is nominated for, didnt watch the movie but why does she look like 40 years old in those pictures

https://pmcvariety.files.wordpress.com/2017/11/i-tonya.jpg?w=700&h=393&crop=1


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

MrMister said:


> *I'd like to think Franco wasn't nominated because he's not a very good actor. *
> 
> But then I see Margot Robbie is nominated so that isn't the case.


Lies.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BeastBrockLesnar said:


> i didnt even know she was nominated
> 
> edit: looked up what she is nominated for, didnt watch the movie but why does she look like 40 years old in those pictures
> 
> https://pmcvariety.files.wordpress.com/2017/11/i-tonya.jpg?w=700&h=393&crop=1


She's playing Tonya Harding, not exactly a beauty, so they had to ugly her up.

Hot women getting uglied up is thought to be good acting for some reason.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

DELETE said:


> 1.Stop using the "internet virgin" argument unironically.
> 
> 2. No the fuck she isn't a goddess.
> 
> 3. If she is spouting bullshit she needs to get called out on it.


1. Lol explain the 'internet virgin' thing - is it just because I don't have the time to follow and post nothing but YT commentators like Virus does?

2. Yes she is.

3. Agreed but I won't accept My Natalie doing anything wrong, she's perfect.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

yeahbaby! said:


> 1. Lol explain the 'internet virgin' thing - is it just because I don't have the time to follow and post nothing but YT commentators like Virus does?
> 
> 2. Yes she is.
> 
> 3. Agreed but I won't accept My Natalie doing anything wrong, she's perfect.


I can't argue with this. Everything you are saying is just fucking stupid. There is no proof that Portman is anything but human and no she is not perfect. Nobody's perfect.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Coming back to this thread to question why that fat fuck Dan Schneider hasn't been blacklisted, arrested, or sued yet.

They're protecting him. That's gotta be it.

*THEY'RE FUCKING PROTECTING HIM.*

:bunk


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

can't stand portman, loves the sound of her voice too much

loves to tell everyone (aka the proles, non hollywood types) what their morals should be, and what they should be thinking, and how they should be behaving

just like meryl streep

portman also rimmed polanski

also just like meryl streep

so it's a no from me natalie. i'm out


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Scott Baio has now been accused while he was on the set of Charles in Charge. LOL I cannot take this serious, why wait that long?! All of these accusations are starting to lose steam real fast.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Baio responded on Facebook.






If this goes to court, I know who he needs.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> In a recent interview with NextTribe, actress Rosanna Arquette says that certain female agents in Hollywood pushed her to keep silent about her claim that Harvey Weinstein sexually assaulted her.
> The longtime star of TV and Film, credits Weinstein with landing her career in the "gutter" by telling producers and directors about town that she was a "pain in the ass" after she got away from his predatory advances.
> "Look what happened to us," Arquette explains, referring to so many great actresses affected by Weinstein's alleged sexual assaults, a list that includes stars like Mira Sorvino, Daryl Hannah, Asia Argento and Rose McGowan. "The years of work we could have done! Now we're middle-aged women."
> Arquette alleges that Weinstein tried to sexually assault her in the 1990s, and explained to NextTrbie that "I told people in the industry about my experience with Harvey in the hotel that day. I didn't hide it. When I told them, I would hear, 'I'd keep my mouth shut about that if I were you' — even from female agents. I heard that warning and thought, 'OK, no one is going to believe me. My words will get back to him. I'm [expletive]!'"
> ...


https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/celebrity/rosanna-arquette-says-female-agents-told-her-to-keep-mouth-shut-about-weinstein/ar-BBIjQQe?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Scott Baio has now been accused while he was on the set of Charles in Charge. LOL I cannot take this serious, why wait that long?! All of these accusations are starting to lose steam real fast.


Yeah that was a little out of left field.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

virus21 said:


> www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/01/21/scarlett-johansson-under-fire-for-attacking-james-franco-at-womens-march-after-defending-woody-allen.html


I have always hated Scarlett Johansson, I am laughing hysterically at this fucking cunt being destroyed for this.

There is NO proof that Franco did anything, I am so tired of people being guilty before anything is proven. They continue to ruin people's lives over nothing more than accusations. I hope a number of these men are found out to be not guilty so the true fireworks can begin and everyone looks dumb.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

James Franco's crime was liking women of legal age younger than him.

- Vic


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I have always hated Scarlett Johansson, I am laughing hysterically at this fucking cunt being destroyed for this.
> 
> There is NO proof that Franco did anything, I am so tired of people being guilty before anything is proven. They continue to ruin people's lives over nothing more than accusations. I hope a number of these men are found out to be not guilty so the true fireworks can begin and everyone looks dumb.


Woody Allen is a creepy pedo pervert and everyone knew it yet these people defend him and pretend like he never did anything wrong. Most of these people knew this shit was going on and they didn't care. Hypocrites and bandwagoners should get blasted.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I still want to know how much Meryl Streep knows.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> I still want to know how much Meryl Streep knows.


a lot


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Someone should put that fat fuck Weinsten in a dark room and find out what he knows. Bet some of the dirt he has could take out most of Hollywood.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959805645154172929




















> Thurman says that in “Kill Bill,” Tarantino had done the honors with some of the sadistic flourishes himself, spitting in her face in the scene where Michael Madsen is seen on screen doing it and choking her with a chain in the scene where a teenager named Gogo is on screen doing it.
> 
> “Harvey assaulted me but that didn’t kill me,” she says. “What really got me about the crash was that it was a cheap shot. I had been through so many rings of fire by that point. I had really always felt a connection to the greater good in my work with Quentin and most of what I allowed to happen to me and what I participated in was kind of like a horrible mud wrestle with a very angry brother. But at least I had some say, you know?” She says she didn’t feel disempowered by any of it. Until the crash.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Someone should put that fat fuck Weinsten in a dark room and find out what he knows. Bet some of the dirt he has could take out most of Hollywood.


weinstein might as well go 'fuck it' and let loose with what he knows

_as she vaped tobacco, sipped white wine, and fed empty pizza boxes into the fireplace_

ugh. zero class


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959805645154172929


Nothing surprising from Weinstein in the article. Would have been great if any of them women he's harassed/assaulted/raped had a knife and just gutted the pig when he did these things.

God Maureen Dowd is such a shit writer. How she is so enamored in some circles is really puzzling. Also, puzzling how she can write articles when she's so far up her own ass.

Seriously, how do you open an in-depth article about sexual assault with these bits?



> Yes, Uma Thurman is mad.
> 
> She has been raped. She has been sexually assaulted. She has been mangled in hot steel. She has been betrayed and gaslighted by those she trusted.
> 
> And we’re not talking about her role as the blood-spattered bride in “Kill Bill.”









> “The complicated feeling I have about Harvey is how bad I feel about all the women that were attacked after I was,” she told me one recent night, looking anguished in her elegant apartment in River House on Manhattan’s East Side, as she vaped tobacco, sipped white wine and fed empty pizza boxes into the fireplace.


fpalm Reads like a creative writing 101 student trying way too hard to set the scene and for no good reason.

Seeing that video of Uma crashing on the set of Kill Bill makes me lose a lot of respect for QT. You couldn't even see her face in the shot. No reason whatsoever to not use a stunt driver.






Why the fuck do they pull her out of the car? She's got a goddamn neck injury. I have no medical training at all and I know you don't move someone after a crash unless you absolutely have to. No telling how much more they fucked up her neck by doing that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Watch first story


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Jeffrey Tambor Officially Dropped From 'Transparent' in Wake of Harassment Claims*

Tambor's statement.



> I am profoundly disappointed in Amazon's handling of these false accusations against me," Tambor said Thursday evening in a statement. "I am even more disappointed in Jill Soloway's unfair characterization of me as someone who would ever cause harm to any of my fellow cast mates. In our four-year history of working together on this incredible show, these accusations have NEVER been revealed or discussed directly with me or anyone at Amazon. Therefore, I can only surmise that the investigation against me was deeply flawed and biased toward the toxic politicized atmosphere that afflicted our set. As I have consistently stated, I deeply regret if any action of mine was ever misinterpreted by anyone and I will continue to vehemently defend myself. I also deeply regret that this ground-breaking show, which changed so many lives, is now in jeopardy. That, to me, is the biggest heartbreak."


This feels like a hit job to me. Trans community raging like crazy that a man is playing a trans woman. Two transwomen, that were roomates, accuse him. No other accusers come forward from his near 50 year career?

This is one of his accusers



> As Lysette began to step into the spotlight and enjoy her first tastes of fame, she recalls running into Tambor at red carpet events, where she "would go to hug him and kiss him on the cheek — and it would land on my lips. And I was like, 'OK. What was that.
> 
> Lysette describes another moment "that sticks in my brain" from later in production of season two: Tambor had set up a meeting between Lysette and his manager for potential representation.
> 
> Lysette thanked Tambor for the gesture, she says, "and he said, 'Well, yeah Trace. I really believe in you. And you know what? I don't even want to have sex with you.' And then he just looked at me as if he very much indeed wanted to have sex with me. It was an up-and-down look. I rolled my eyes and went to my trailer and thought, 'This man is something else.


That's it? That's her accusation that got him fired? fpalm


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Every single time I see Rose McGowan doing an interview, I want to fucking punch her.

She is constantly rude as fuck to people just doing their jobs, which is to ask her questions.

I forget the woman's name, or even what show it was on, but, the journalist was very polite in every question she asked, and, as she started to ask the next question about McGowan's response to what Weinstein had said, McGowan almost immediately cut her off and started being a cunty bitch with I KNOW WHAT HE SAID, YOU DON'T NEED TO SAY IT and then rambled on more victim stuff.

Almost every interview she has done, she is condescending as fuck, and I find it hard to be sympathetic for people like that. A shitty thing happened to her (allegedly), but, jesus, you don't have to act like you're better than everyone on the planet because you're a 'survivor'.


She gets all the credit for opening the flood gates, but, didn't Kesha do it first with that Dr Luke or whatever his name is?


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

rose mcgowan cares about...rose mcgowan

she doesn't give a toss about other ladies or gentlemen


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Trans people don't escape her ire...






Barnes & Noble... your local gynecologists.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

Catalanotto said:


> Every single time I see Rose McGowan doing an interview, I want to fucking punch her.
> 
> She is constantly rude as fuck to people just doing their jobs, which is to ask her questions.
> 
> ...


One of those people that thrives on being the victim.

Wouldn't be susprised if she welcomed some of the abuse.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Smarky Mark said:


> One of those people that thrives on being the victim.
> 
> Wouldn't be susprised if she welcomed some of the abuse.


Bit of a low blow there mate and I think you know it. Welcomed the abuse - come on.

McGowan is clearly very angry about her whole ordeal and I think any of us who haven't experienced the same sort of thing and seen people cover it up shouldn't be so quick to judge.

It's easy to sit back and say 'deal with it this way' when you have never had that happen to you.

Just my 2c.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Trans people don't escape her ire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a cunt.

We get it, you're angry, but, holy shit, have some fucking dignity and hold yourself classy when talking to a group of people.


I don't get these women that want to be taken seriously and seen as more than just a piece of sex meat when most of them dress like fucking sluts.Does anyone remember that awful dress Rose McGowan wore to the awards back when she was dating Marilyn Manson? Don't look at her like she's just a vagina, though, guys.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The "dress" was awesome please don't shit talk it.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

yeahbaby! said:


> *Bit of a low blow there mate and I think you know it. Welcomed the abuse - come on.*
> 
> McGowan is clearly very angry about her whole ordeal and I think any of us who haven't experienced the same sort of thing and seen people cover it up shouldn't be so quick to judge.
> 
> ...


Some people need to be the victim more than anything else. Based on her attention whoring, it's likely this could be the case.

She made her choices. Nobody forced her to be a hollywood actress and nobody forced her to keep secrets this whole time.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

She grew up in some weird cult, 'Children of God'.

I have this weird feeling sex with siblings and shit was a regular thing.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Smarky Mark said:


> Some people need to be the victim more than anything else. Based on her attention whoring, it's likely this could be the case.
> 
> She made her choices. Nobody forced her to be a hollywood actress and nobody forced her to keep secrets this whole time.


No one forced Weinstein and his ilk to be a sexual predator piece of shit either.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

yeahbaby! said:


> No one forced Weinstein and his ilk to be a sexual predator piece of shit either.


I don't see anyone insinuating that he's a victim though.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Smarky Mark said:


> I don't see anyone insinuating that he's a victim though.


No you're just insinuating it's basically Rose McGowan's fault she was sexually assaulted, and/or she somehow allowed it to happen so she can play a victim.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

yeahbaby! said:


> No you're just insinuating it's basically Rose McGowan's fault she was sexually assaulted, and/or she somehow allowed it to happen so she can play a victim.


No she allowed it to happen because she was interested in the benefits. She's playing victim because she thinks it excuses her from looking guilty.

No one was talking about her before this and no one if forcing her to make all of these media appearances. The victim gimmick is the only thing that was gonna get this jobber back on the main show.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/kateaurthur/natalie-portman-is-woke?utm_term=.ptWGKVOMn#.epydJBrO5



> *You signed the Roman Polanski petition after he was arrested in Switzerland in 2009. How do you feel about that now?*
> 
> *Natalie Portman:* I very much regret it. I take responsibility for not thinking about it enough. Someone I respected gave it to me, and said, "I signed this. Will you too?" And I was like, sure. It was a mistake. The thing I feel like I gained from it is empathy towards people who have made mistakes.* We lived in a different world, and that doesn't excuse anything. *But you can have your eyes opened and completely change the way you want to live. My eyes were not open.


No, I'm pretty sure nine years ago the world wasn't so different that a 44-year old drugging and ass raping a 13-year old girl as she said no wasn't considered "bad".


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/kateaurthur/natalie-portman-is-woke?utm_term=.ptWGKVOMn#.epydJBrO5
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm pretty sure nine years ago the world wasn't so different that a 44-year old drugging and ass raping a 13-year old girl as she said no wasn't considered "bad".


One of the faces of the MeToo movement everyone.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

yeahbaby! said:


> No one forced Weinstein and his ilk to be a sexual predator piece of shit either.


No, but, I wonder about a few things....In an interview, McGowan described what happened to her. She said that they had a meeting on the top floor of a hotel, which is a regular thing in Hollywood, and, it doesn't look the way people think, you don't get led in to an actual hotel room to discuss things, it's a floor that has a few offices included, which is where the discussions happen. She claims that he led her to a room with a Jacuzzi and the next thing she knew, she undressed and was sitting on the edge of the Jacuzzi while he started to eat her out and then fuck her after.

From her own words (unless my memory is fucked, a strong possibility), SHE said that SHE took her clothes off. I mean, how is this even all his fault? I don't get it. If you get yourself naked, are you not participating? She keeps saying in interviews that she 'left her body'. I understand that it is a traumatizing experience, and, I don't want to take anything away from victims as it's a serious issue, but, taking your own clothes off and then blaming the man for being a rapist pig makes you a fucking clown.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> No, but, I wonder about a few things....In an interview, McGowan described what happened to her. She said that they had a meeting on the top floor of a hotel, which is a regular thing in Hollywood, and, it doesn't look the way people think, you don't get led in to an actual hotel room to discuss things, it's a floor that has a few offices included, which is where the discussions happen. She claims that he led her to a room with a Jacuzzi and the next thing she knew, she undressed and was sitting on the edge of the Jacuzzi while he started to eat her out and then fuck her after.
> 
> From her own words (unless my memory is fucked, a strong possibility), SHE said that SHE took her clothes off. I mean, how is this even all his fault? I don't get it. If you get yourself naked, are you not participating? She keeps saying in interviews that she 'left her body'. I understand that it is a traumatizing experience, and, I don't want to take anything away from victims as it's a serious issue, but, taking your own clothes off and then blaming the man for being a rapist pig makes you a fucking clown.


Sure I take your point, no one had a gun to her head. But there are other considerations about power dynamics, him abusing his power in the industry, to be taken into account as well.

If it was a case of I'm a powerful guy, I'm in 'a meeting' with a young actress who wants to be in my movies and I can basically make or break her movie career with a single decision, maybe I should stop especially if I see she's not really into it...

I don't really know the particulars of her case and tbh I don't really wish to, but as we all know it's turned out to be one of many for Harvey so I tend to think where there's smoke there's fire.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I absolutely agree with you, and, with all the allegations of him being a fat, nasty pig in Hollywood, I don't doubt he really is, and that he 100% uses his power over these women, I guess I just don't fully 'get it' because I have never been in such a position. I just imagine what I would do if I were. Easier said than done, maybe. I gave up a career I wanted so bad since I was a kid because it makes me emotional (one of the rare things in life that does), I am pretty sure if some ugly dude wanted to lick my twat, I wouldn't allow it just because it would be the door to my career. Fuck that shit, I will find another way to make money.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966699164565475328


> A few weeks after that day on set, Fraser calls me. There's something he wants to tell me that he couldn't quite bring himself to relate in London or New York. He's sorry about that, he says—that he didn't have “the courage to speak up for risk of humiliation, or damage to my career.”
> 
> Certain pieces of what he tells me have already been told, it turns out—but this is the first time he's ever spoken publicly about any of it. The story he wants to relay took place, he says, in the summer of 2003, in the Beverly Hills Hotel, at a luncheon held by the Hollywood Foreign Press Association, the organization that hosts the Golden Globes. On Fraser's way out of the hotel, he was hailed by Philip Berk, a former president of the HFPA. In the midst of a crowded room, Berk reached out to shake Fraser's hand. Much of what happened next Berk recounted in his memoir and was also reported by Sharon Waxman in The New York Times: He pinched Fraser's ass—in jest, according to Berk. But Fraser says what Berk did was more than a pinch: “His left hand reaches around, grabs my ass cheek, and one of his fingers touches me in the taint. And he starts moving it around.” Fraser says that in this moment he was overcome with panic and fear.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Timeline makes sense. Career nosedived right after. Crash was already in the can. He had just gotten good reviews for The Quiet American.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Sad to hear about Fraser. I miss seeing the dude, he was a part of my childhood.

Makes me wonder if something similar happened to Sean William Scott to have gotten him blackballed. He's someone who was around a lot back then too but has pretty much disappeared with the exception of The Goon.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nightrow said:


> Sad to hear about Fraser. I miss seeing the dude, he was a part of my childhood.
> 
> Makes me wonder if something similar happened to Sean William Scott to have gotten him blackballed. He's someone who was around a lot back then too but has pretty much disappeared with the exception of The Goon.


To be fair, most of the actors from his era haven't done much.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not surprised to hear about Brendan Fraser being grabbed like that. I'd never heard this one, but it's not surprising at all. This shit happens to dudes in Hollywood too due to how many gay men are in high places there. It's probably not as widespread as it is for women, but it's a problem nonetheless.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

looks like the next was Gustavo Loza, I don't understand why people are being fired based on just allegations, the court of public opinion should not be used, this man denies everything, but who knows. 

How to Get Away with Murder star Karla Souza came forward on Tuesday alleging that she experienced sexual harassment and assault early in her career. The actress told CNN en Español that a director raped her while they were filming in her native Mexico. Although Souza didn’t identify her assailant, producer-director Gustavo Loza was terminated from Mexico’s largest television network Televisa a day later, and has asked the actress to clear his name.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/n...es-rape/ar-BBJv6hC?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968241246597734400


> According to the November letter, Seacrest soon began asking her to be with him at times when her presence was obviously not required. On multiple occasions, Hardy said, she traveled at Seacrest’s request to his home to dress him, and also to the “American Idol” set, where he had another stylist. At one point, she said, he asked her through his assistant to come to his house after 8 p.m. to tie a necktie for him, a request Hardy refused. She said that when she expressed to Seacrest’s assistant concern about the propriety of going to the host’s house alone in the middle of the night, the assistant encouraged her to bring her young daughter with her as a form of protection.
> 
> Hardy claimed via the November letter that by the end of her first year working at E! that Seacrest’s assistant was often telling her about the host’s interest in her, saying he “is really into you” and “has a crush on you.” Hardy said that she declined Seacrest’s request while prepping for the 2007-08 “New Year’s Rockin’ Eve” special to “take a nap” with him.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ryan Seacrest accused of sexually harrasing... a woman?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Weinsteid is a piece of shit.


But McGowan is a mess...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/california-assemblywoman-cristina-garcia-accused-of-groping-daniel-fierro/


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

BornBad said:


> Weinsteid is a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> But McGowan is a mess...


I agree it's a damn shame because Rose Mcgowan in the late 90's was the hottest girl to ever live, ready to rumble and scream wow sexiest looks ever, that pussy was just 2 sweet. These days she has turned into an ugly miserable feminist with a haircut of a tomboy what a tragedy regression. Either way I'll never side with Harvey Weinstein, it's pretty clear he's a manipulative rapist.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I agree it's a damn shame because Rose Mcgowan in the late 90's was the hottest girl to ever live, ready to rumble and scream wow sexiest looks ever, that pussy was just 2 sweet. These days she has turned into an ugly miserable feminist with a haircut of a tomboy what a tragedy regression. Either way I'll never side with Harvey Weinstein, it's pretty clear he's a manipulative rapist.


negged for this atrocity of a post

anyway, always wondered what happened to Brendan fraser

remember him from the mummy, the mummy returns...and then, nothing really

Sean William Scott was in american pie and that film with the rock - what's happened to him then?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Tag89 said:


> negged for this atrocity of a post
> 
> anyway, always wondered what happened to Brendan fraser
> 
> ...


There were others who said Rose Mcgowan is a mess as well. I like Mcgowan in jawbreaker she was making my jaw drop and was a goddess. Now she's just ugly and annoying quite frankly. Oh and for your information I've had plenty of green rep passed upon me, only little mommys basement boy shiv makes it his daily routine to red rep me so I'm in the negative. Check out my green rep from my wrestling post yesterday : oleanderson89	Excellent points. Not sure why you have all that negative rep. Most of your posts have been very educated IMO.

Oh and speaking of atrocity of a post check out this one from tag89: "wyatt is also a complete fucking div

cheats on his missus, gets caught cheating on his missus, carries on with strippers while with his new bird, then flouts court orders that tell him to pay X amount while bragging on twitter in character

he's reaching fucking hogan levels of delusion, where the lines between character and reality have become very fucking blurred"

You know how many WWE wrestlers have cheated on there wifes? about 90% of them so that pretty much means you hate every wrestler. 

Strippers?? The source was not legit duhh the story is fake and who gives a damn if he goes to see strippers when he's divorced? Randy Orton talked about it doing it all the time when he was younger. 

How did you come up with bragging on twitter in character when he was denying the story and saying it was false claims? It's one thing to have an atrocity of a post and a whole another thing to not even be able to read like yourself. 

Than you compare Bray to Hogan who uses racial slurs and mocks the fatal injuries his son gave his friend? and for what? going to see strippers? The obvious bias and nonsense in your post is a tragedy and you really should go back to never posting (417 since 2014 keep it that way) instead of comparing Bray Wyatt who hasn't done anything bad in his life to Hulk Hogan the man who has been shunned from WWE and all stores for merchandise.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> There were others who said Rose Mcgowan is a mess as well. I like Mcgowan in jawbreaker she was making my jaw drop and was a goddess. Now she's just ugly and annoying quite frankly. Oh and for your information I've had plenty of green rep passed upon me, only little mommys basement boy shiv makes it his daily routine to red rep me so I'm in the negative. Check out my green rep from my wrestling post yesterday : oleanderson89	Excellent points. Not sure why you have all that negative rep. Most of your posts have been very educated IMO.
> 
> Oh and speaking of atrocity of a post check out this one from tag89: "wyatt is also a complete fucking div
> 
> ...


what a complete meltdown

utterly tragic that you're crawling through my post history btw, sort yourself out


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Tag89 said:


> what a complete meltdown
> 
> utterly tragic that you're crawling through my post history btw, sort yourself out


I wasn't crawling through your post history I read through that thread and it stuck out the level of ignorance you had. 

You are the one who tell me my posts are awful when I was saying pretty much what others were saying about Rose Mcgowan. You're one of the worst posters on this site you have nothing to add ever. The only meltdown is the guy still pissed I destroyed over the HHH\Piper argument and now you're attacking me in random threads in the anything section.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I wasn't crawling through your post history I read through that thread and it stuck out the level of ignorance you had.
> 
> You are the one who tell me my posts are awful when I was saying pretty much what others were saying about Rose Mcgowan. You're one of the worst posters on this site you have nothing to add ever. The only meltdown is the guy still pissed I destroyed over the HHH\Piper argument and now you're attacking me in random threads in the anything section.


i casually mention i negged your subpar post and get 2 essays full of personal attacks in response

glass houses. stones

go make a topic in rants if you want to have a go at me, don't fuck this topic up with it



virus21 said:


> To be fair, most of the actors from his era haven't done much.


this is a fair point

i remember reading that the bird that played jessica in american pie ended up sectioned or something

the dude that played oz had booze problems


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*take any and all personal squabbles to the collective PM boxes*


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Nightrow said:


> Makes me wonder if something similar happened to Sean William Scott to have gotten him blackballed. He's someone who was around a lot back then too but has pretty much disappeared with the exception of The Goon.


Now I'm a fan of the American Pie franchise (first two anyway) but lets be he honest if being "blackballed" translates to having no range as an actor and not being able to find roles outside of his niche...than sure I guess he was "blackballed".


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Sean William Scott wasn't blackballed
A.Starred in a few flop's
B.Got pigeonholed into a type of role that makes less sense for a guy near 40.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The fuck, people? Have none of you heard of Goon 2 just last year? He also did the voice for the opossum in the Ice Age movies. I can't stand that buffoon, but, he has actually done shit recently.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> The fuck, people? Have none of you heard of Goon 2 just last year? He also did the voice for the opossum in the Ice Age movies. I can't stand that buffoon, but, he has actually done shit recently.


That movie didn't draw anything. LOL Hockey is not popular it's a geek sport, something CM Punk watches instead of getting buried by the game triple haitch. 

Goon 1 Budget
$12 million 
Box office
$7 million 

Hahhaha yeah what a HIT what are you going to say next 'they live' was a box office smash hahah. If the movie was about basketball or football it could of drew maybe, even than SWS has no range, he's another Ashton Kutcher. Goon was not considered a success try again. SWC can play the jock asshole great in teenage comedys (american pie and road trip) but can't do anything else, everybody knows that wow.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

:lmao

I am smart, so, I will keep all the insults in rants. No surprise you decided to quote and try to fight for no reason because you're obsessed with me.

I said nowhere in my post that Goon was a draw, I was stating that he has actually done shit recently, since some people here seem to think he just fell off the planet. Lots of kids saw the Ice Age movies, they are pretty popular.

Keep grasping just because you're 5 years mad. Stop trying to turn every thread in to an argument.

Actually, no, you can keep doing that until you get perma banned. Carry on.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> That movie didn't draw anything. LOL Hockey is not popular it's a geek sport, something *CM Punk* watches instead of getting buried by *the game triple haitch*.
> 
> Goon 1 Budget
> $12 million
> ...


i know triple h has done a few movies, but wouldn't call him a major Hollywood figure LOL

also, what do he and cm punk have to do with the hollywood sex/perv scandal?

re the actual topic, just read this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-43255288

taking the piss out of cuntstein & hollywood


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I am smart, so, I will keep all the insults in rants. No surprise you decided to quote and try to fight for no reason because you're obsessed with me.
> 
> ...


People said he fell off the planet so you show a movie that didn't do well in the box office as an example of why there wrong. I never insulted you, I would of quoted you if you were any other poster. Me and two other posters both said SWS career fell off and you're in the minority here.

I was staying on topic of hollywood you were the one bringing me up over and over again while I was banned despite me telling you I was done with you a month ago. Than you liked my post a few weeks ago than afterwards said I'm awful in every way so you are out of touch with reality just like you were on this topic.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> I am smart, so, I will keep all the insults in rants. No surprise you decided to quote and try to fight for no reason because you're obsessed with me.
> 
> ...


in fairness this is true

i just had no idea Sean William Scott had done one of the characters in them :shrug


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Tag89 said:


> in fairness this is true
> 
> i just had no idea Sean William Scott had done one of the characters in them :shrug


heh heh

The commercial for Goon 2 was on every 5 seconds here when it was coming out, rather annoying. The first Goon was better. Fuck Goon 2.

JBL, I like posts I agree with. In general, you're simply not a good poster. Just telling it like it is. All you want to do is fight with all the people who destroy you in rants. Outside of rants, everyone else can mostly keep it together in the same threads you post in. You can't. It's called control. Liking a post I agree with doesn't mean I think you are a great poster overall. It means once in a blue moon, you decide to use your brain. I am not biased just because I think someone is a muppet. If someone says something I agree with, I like it, no matter who they are. It's a forum, get over your hate and just have conversations. It's not like his most recent movie wasn't advertised at all. It sucked, but, commercials were still on TV, he still made a movie as recently as 2017. Get over it. Ignoring your hatred in this thread, so, say what you want just to try to fight, I wont be participating. You love to grasp.



Speaking of Rose again, I saw an article where she claims Weinstein planted drugs on her and that is why she got arrested for possession. I lol'd.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> Tag89 said:
> 
> 
> > in fairness this is true
> ...


Yeah goon is just a canadian movie but in America and Worldwide it's essentially worthless. I think that was the part where you were confused. I like SWS but my point was guys like him ashton kutcher and channing tatum (besides the jumpstreet movies) are obviously there to appeal from a looks standpoint and not actual acting ability\talent. So to say a guy like him got blacklisted is insane they don't have any talent anyway.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I am smart, so, I will keep all the insults in rants. No surprise you decided to quote and try to fight for no reason because you're obsessed with me.
> 
> ...





Catalanotto said:


> Tag89 said:
> 
> 
> > in fairness this is true
> ...


That doesn't even make any sense the only two posters ive gotten in long debates with are promotor2003 and wood both guys never even post in rants. 

You are an awful poster who has zero knowledge of wrestling. Your favorites are orton because you think he's good looking, shane mcmahon who didn't even wrestle and thats about it. Oh and you like Piper who ive already proved was overrated. Ive never seen you give any intelligent insight on subjects all you do is talk about mens looks. You admitted you have anxiety so instead of going out and meeting new friends, you lock yourself in a room with your labtop and insult random strangers in rants (winning biggest prick 6 times) if that's not a loser i don't know what is but thanks for your irrelevant opinion on my posts. Now move on with the subject.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

> *Terry Crews’ Sexual Assault Case Against Adam Venit Rejected by City Attorney*
> 
> Prosecutors will not file charges against Adam Venit, the WME agent accused of groping Terry Crews, the Los Angeles City Attorney’s office said Wednesday.
> 
> ...


This feels like something Terry's own attorney would have known.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cat and JBL let it go, or meet each other in rants etc.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ren & Stimpy creator John K

The original Buzzfeed article is very in depth. Spoilering it for length.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/arianelange/john-kricfalusi-ren-stimpy-underage-sexual-abuse?utm_term=.fqgDOAblM#.ku3ka9VoR



> *The Disturbing Secret Behind An Iconic Cartoon*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/03/29/ren-stimpy-creator-accused-harassment-child-porn-sex-with-teen-girl-intern.amp.html



> *'Ren & Stimpy' creator accused of harassment, child porn, sex with teen girl 'intern'*
> 
> Two women have come forward to detail allegations of workplace sexual harassment, statutory rape and possession of child pornography against animator and “Ren & Stimpy” creator John Kricfalusi.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Somehow we already knew all this just from watching Ren and Stimpy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Somehow we already knew all this just from watching Ren and Stimpy.


Knew that when I saw the Adult Party Cartoon


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Bent and Stiffy more like.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Apparently Channel Awesome is about to die an awkward death and I only found out by watching Tamara's review of Ninja Turtles 2. What the fuck happened?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://ktla.com/2018/04/11/l-a-county-da-reviewing-sex-crimes-case-against-kevin-spacey/



> L.A. County District Attorney Reviewing Sex Crimes Case Against Kevin Spacey
> Posted 1:18 PM, April 11, 2018, by CNN Wire, Updated at 02:36PM, April 11, 2018
> 
> The Los Angeles County District Attorney is reviewing a sex crimes case against Kevin Spacey, officials tell CNN.
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Apparently Channel Awesome is about to die an awkward death and I only found out by watching Tamara's review of Ninja Turtles 2. What the fuck happened?


The CEO is an asshole and the Walkers don't seem to give a shit about that fact. About the jist of it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

virus21 said:


> The CEO is an asshole and the Walkers don't seem to give a shit about that fact. About the jist of it.


From the way people are reacting in the comments and thumbs downing, I thought someone got raped or something.


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> From the way people are reacting in the comments and thumbs downing, I thought someone got raped or something.


this will answer all your questions

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yIjg17A6Oo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> From the way people are reacting in the comments and thumbs downing, I thought someone got raped or something.


No mention of any. Not to say what went down wasn't bullshit in and of itself though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have no idea what Channel Awesome is but it sounds like mediocre entertainment at best. This situation seems like millennial drama which means it's next to nothing for everyone else.

If you don't like being treated like shit go do your own thing or get a fucking day job. I'm totally serious here.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://variety.com/2018/tv/news/tom-brokaw-sexual-harassment-nbc-news-correspondent-1202789627/



> Tom Brokaw Accused of Sexual Harassment By Former NBC Anchor
> 
> Linda Vester had a reputation for covering tough stories. As a war correspondent for NBC News in the ’90s, she spent three tours of duty in the Middle East and took two assignments in Africa.
> 
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> The Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences' Board of Governors voted to expel actor Bill Cosby and director Roman Polanski, the organization announced Thursday. Both Cosby and Polanski have been convicted of sex crimes.
> 
> In a statement to multiple outlets, the Academy says that both men violated the organization's standards of conduct.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/05/03/bill-cosby-roman-polanski-expelled-from-academy-motion-picture-arts-and-sciences.html
Took them long enough. I love Hollywood trying not to slit its own throat and fail.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MrMister said:


> I have no idea what Channel Awesome is but it sounds like mediocre entertainment at best. This situation seems like millennial drama which means it's next to nothing for everyone else.
> 
> If you don't like being treated like shit go do your own thing or get a fucking day job. I'm totally serious here.


Pretty much. 

The whole CA fiasco is a perfect example of what happens when you put children in charge of children. 

The Walkers and the CEO are mental children that have no idea how to run a business or manage people underneath their umbrella. 

The producers were people that in a lot of cases, were children that thought they could turn their online video production into a full fledged career and they'd never have to get a real job, so they put up with shit from management and had their own scandals and controversies behind the scenes. 

Apparently, CA behind the scenes was a total shitshow from just about everyone involved, and there was definitely a "Neverland" type of vibe to it where nobody really wanted to grow up, and that's how you get shit like what happened with them.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999666912442376192


> A young production assistant thought she had landed the job of her dreams when, in the summer of 2015, she started work on "Going In Style," a bank heist comedy starring Morgan Freeman, Michael Caine and Alan Arkin.
> 
> But the job quickly devolved into several months of harassment, she told CNN. She alleges that Freeman subjected her to unwanted touching and comments about her figure and clothing on a near-daily basis. Freeman would rest his hand on her lower back or rub her lower back, she said.
> In one incident, she said, Freeman "kept trying to lift up my skirt and asking if I was wearing underwear." He never successfully lifted her skirt, she said -- he would touch it and try to lift it, she would move away, and then he'd try again. Eventually, she said, "Alan [Arkin] made a comment telling him to stop. Morgan got freaked out and didn't know what to say."
> ...


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Hopefully Nicholas Cage gets busted, so we never have to put up with his crap anymore.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

Freelancer said:


> Hopefully Nicholas Cage gets busted, so we never have to put up with his crap anymore.


What? You mean you _don't_ want to watch _National Treasure 8: Guam Fever_?
Also, Morgan Freeman? Damn. Innocent until proven guilty, sure. But...damn.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

ForYourOwnGood said:


> What? You mean you _don't_ want to watch _National Treasure 8: Guam Fever_?
> Also, Morgan Freeman? Damn. Innocent until proven guilty, sure. But...damn.


I just saw that. Not Morgan Freeman! Honestly I wouldn't of suspected him. But like you said, innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999701782979891200


> Oscar-winning actor Morgan Freeman apologized on Thursday to anyone who may have felt “uncomfortable or disrespected” by his behavior, after CNN reported that multiple women have accused the A-list actor of sexual harassment and inappropriate behavior on movie sets and in other professional settings.
> 
> “Anyone who knows me or has worked with me knows I am not someone who would intentionally offend or knowingly make anyone feel uneasy,” the actor, now 80, said in a statement sent to The Associated Press by his publicist, Stan Rosenfield. “I apologize to anyone who felt uncomfortable or disrespected — that was never my intent.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Seems like he got overly flirty at times and went a bit too far. The only things here that'd I'd call pretty bad are the skirt lifting stuff. Everything else seems more generally harmless, but very uncomfortable. He apologized already too, and hopefully he's serious about it. 

But I don't think this is something worth crucifying his career over.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr. Middy said:


> Seems like he got overly flirty at times and went a bit too far. The only things here that'd I'd call pretty bad are the skirt lifting stuff. Everything else seems more generally harmless, but very uncomfortable. He apologized already too, and hopefully he's serious about it.
> 
> But I don't think this is something worth crucifying his career over.


The MeToo freaks won't see it that way


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Seems like he got overly flirty at times and went a bit too far. The only things here that'd I'd call pretty bad are the skirt lifting stuff. Everything else seems more generally harmless, but very uncomfortable. He apologized already too, and hopefully he's serious about it.
> 
> But I don't think this is something worth crucifying his career over.


If it's common behaviour for him based on other accusations then IMO damn right fuck his career up, send the message that this isn't acceptable because it's way more than flirty IMO:



> She alleges that Freeman subjected her to unwanted touching and comments about her figure and clothing on a near-daily basis. Freeman would rest his hand on her lower back or rub her lower back, she said.
> *In one incident, she said, Freeman "kept trying to lift up my skirt and asking if I was wearing underwear." He never successfully lifted her skirt, she said -- he would touch it and try to lift it, she would move away, and then he'd try again.* Eventually, she said, "Alan [Arkin] made a comment telling him to stop. Morgan got freaked out and didn't know what to say."


If someone at a workplace was doing that to my sister I wouldn't be happy and want to fuck that guy up somehow. He only stopped trying to lift up her skirt (allegedly) when Arkin called him out on it, so who knows how long he would've kept on going.

Reverse the sexes: If I was a bit part on a set and Meryl Streep or someone kept getting all touchy, trying to grab my crotch and lift my shirt or something that would absolutely warrant calling her out big time. THat's not flirting it's literally harrassment bordering on assault.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The small of a woman's back is an erogenous zone for many women. That's as inappropriate as trying to lift her skirt. He crossed a lot of lines if this stuff is true, and it probably is considering Freeman has apologized.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

yeahbaby! said:


> If it's common behaviour for him based on other accusations then IMO damn right fuck his career up, send the message that this isn't acceptable because it's way more than flirty IMO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I wasn't disagreeing with what you're saying or anything. All I'll say is that I will agree he did cross the line if he did this stuff, although I can't sit here and claim its 100% factual, nobody really can nor should with accusations. 

The only point I was trying to make was the severity in what he did versus most of the other guys in Hollywood like Spacey or Weinstein. It's still bad, but nowhere in the same league really. I just don't think it warrants the reaction of basically "going for his head."


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

There's this weird movement on social media who insists upon defending Freeman by claiming he was 'just flirting' and 'this kind of flirting was accepted back then'.

Lifting up someone skirt = 'flirting'. Ok. :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Did you know Harvey Weinstein didn't invent the casting couch?

His lawyer has just educated us all on that.

His no doubt incredibly high priced lawyer... how is it that these rich people are so terrible at hiring lawyers, it seems very common that they hire dumbasses who say dumbass things like this.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

"would stare at them in ways that made them feel uncomfortable"

Not saying Freeman is innocent but really? Are we getting to a point now where women consider staring to be a form of sexual harassment lol? Like I understand how someone staring can become an uncomfortable thing if they stared at you for like an obvious really long time or some shit, but cmon now. I mean it's SO easy to assume things about people based off a stare(that may not have truly been a stare in the first place). 

Also how easy is it for people to make up stories of someone "staring" at them? Way too easy.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

BORT said:


> "would stare at them in ways that made them feel uncomfortable"
> 
> Not saying Freeman is innocent but really? Are we getting to a point now where women consider staring to be a form of sexual harassment lol? Like I understand how someone staring can become an uncomfortable thing if they stared at you for like an obvious really long time or some shit, but cmon now. I mean it's SO easy to assume things about people based off a stare(that may not have truly been a stare in the first place).
> 
> Also how easy is it for people to make up stories of someone "staring" at them? Way too easy.


And why are you ignoring the "touching the small of my back" and "tried to lift up my skirt" comments?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I can imagine it being very uncomfortable for a woman when a man is strirring at you in a weird way when you know exactly what he wants or what he's thinking about but yeah looking at somebody shouldn't be classed as sexual harassment ffs. I find it funny that these Morgan freeman claims have came in the last 10 years, The dirty old cunt :lmao


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Exclusive: George Takei’s Accuser Has Changed His Story of Drugging and Assault*


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Sol Katti said:


> And why are you ignoring the "touching the small of my back" and "tried to lift up my skirt" comments?


How am I ignoring it lol? I literally said in my post earlier that I wasn't saying he was innocent. I was merely pointing out the lunacy in the idea of "staring" specifically being looked at as form of sexual harassment.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

BORT said:


> How am I ignoring it lol? I literally said in my post earlier that I wasn't saying he was innocent. I was merely pointing out the lunacy in the idea of "staring" specifically being looked at as form of sexual harassment.


Coupled with the other things, it certainly is. By itself, it is merely uncomfortable.

You should watch a video on the male gaze, by the way.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Sol Katti said:


> Coupled with the other things, it certainly is. By itself, it is merely uncomfortable.
> 
> You should watch a video on the male gaze, by the way.


Why would anyone need to watch a video about basic evolutionary-driven behaviors? Any video on "the male gaze" labeled as such is going to be ideological claptrap.

Heterosexual men like to look at (stare at) female butts and breasts and hips, narrow waists, full lips, and pretty faces. All of this is unconscious and instinctual. Human beings enjoy looking at things that evoke pleasurable memories or fantasies. For heterosexual males, sexualized depictions of females certainly achieves this. There. I saved everyone the torture of having to watch a video about "the male gaze." 

Evolutionary biology and psychology is obviously patriarchal pig chauvinism! Except for the part where heterosexual women like to look at tall, broad-shouldered, deep-chested, tree-trunk arms and thighs human males. This has also been reflected in culture as the ideal male form, depicted ad nauseam, because such depictions evoke pleasurable memories or fantasies in heterosexual females. The rugged, shirtless male with ripped and torn leggings and bulges everywhere. That darn female gaze. Think of all the _damage_ those Harlequin novel covers have done.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Yikes, this is a touchy subject.

No doubt Freeman says creepy things in an attempt to be funny or flirtatious, but it's the potential touching or continual unwanted remarks that takes it a bit over the edge for me. I'm just going to wait on an investigation if it does so happen before I can give a fair judgment. 

Reminds me of how my female coworkers at a past job constantly touched me when they knew I didn't like that attention. I repeatedly told them to stop and people would tell me to lighten up. Sometimes I wonder what would happen if I touched them the same way without their consent. This paragraph isn't to excuse Freeman, just made me think about harrassment I personally dealt with.

I'm not sure what to think. Freeman's statement regarding the accusation doesn't come across as an admission of being a sex offender, but a guy with a sexual sense of humor that many people tolerated. The guy is much older though and should know life isn't a James Bond movie. Then again, I've never been in a position where I am so wealthy that vapid people throw themselves at me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Relativity Media executives fabricated a memo outlining sexual harassment allegations against former executive and veteran producer Adam Fields, according to a finding in an arbitration case that found in favor of Fields.
> 
> The finding from the arbitrator contains explosive details of how Relativity Media sought to prove that it had fired Fields for cause. It was issued as supporting evidence in Fields’ bankruptcy filing seeking payment on the $8.4 million he was awarded.
> 
> ...


https://variety.com/2018/film/news/relativity-media-fabricated-memo-1202830211/


----------



## SummerRaeBae (Jun 9, 2018)

Jason Bateman


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> Why would anyone need to watch a video about basic evolutionary-driven behaviors? Any video on "the male gaze" labeled as such is going to be ideological claptrap.
> 
> Heterosexual men like to look at (stare at) female butts and breasts and hips, narrow waists, full lips, and pretty faces. All of this is unconscious and instinctual. Human beings enjoy looking at things that evoke pleasurable memories or fantasies. For heterosexual males, sexualized depictions of females certainly achieves this. There. I saved everyone the torture of having to watch a video about "the male gaze."
> 
> Evolutionary biology and psychology is obviously patriarchal pig chauvinism! Except for the part where heterosexual women like to look at tall, broad-shouldered, deep-chested, tree-trunk arms and thighs human males. This has also been reflected in culture as the ideal male form, depicted ad nauseam, because such depictions evoke pleasurable memories or fantasies in heterosexual females. The rugged, shirtless male with ripped and torn leggings and bulges everywhere. That darn female gaze. Think of all the _damage_ those Harlequin novel covers have done.


Evolutionary Biology?!

Sir, you need to toss out ideas like "Evolution", "Biology" and "Science" out the window. Much like the Bible they're outdated constructs of the patriarchy, they don't really exist! :nerd:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006810163116900352


> Jamie Foxx is being accused of slapping a woman with his penis nearly 16 years ago, and although she's now gone to police ... Foxx says it's an "absurd" lie, and he's going after her, legally ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> The alleged assault happened in Las Vegas back in 2002. According to law enforcement, the accuser told cops last week she and a friend were attending a party at Jamie's place when he tried to get her to perform oral sex. She claims when she refused, Jamie struck her in the face with his penis.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006913125755572230


> Actor Jamie Foxx spoke out on Wednesday against a claim that he assaulted a woman with his penis 16 years ago.
> 
> Foxx told TMZ the claim is “absurd” and he will challenge the woman in court.
> 
> ...


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Be interesting to see if said hospital have the record of a hospital appointment...

Also be interesting to see if she speaks publicly and sells her story...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> She claims she went to a hospital the next day when she got back home to L.A. to get treatment for a severe panic attack.


Wait, Jamie Foxx's penis is so impressive it can cause women to have panic attacks?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Wait, Jamie Foxx's penis is so impressive it can cause women to have panic attacks?


Either impressive or.. disturbing looking. Maybe it's covered with moles? :shrug


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Either impressive or.. disturbing looking. Maybe it's covered with moles? :shrug


Katie Holmes mole fetish confirmed :curry2


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007075050405748736


> Sylvester Stallone is facing an investigation after the Los Angeles County District Attorney Office launched a review into a possible sexual assault case against the actor.
> 
> Santa Monica Police had been investigating the allegation and, on Wednesday, forwarded the case for filing consideration, Los Angeles County DA Office spokesperson Greg Risling told PEOPLE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Please god no, not Sly :mj2


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

"according to the Mail"

"No one was ever aware of this story until it was published… At no time was Mr. Stallone ever contacted by any authorities or anyone else regarding this matter"

I'm betting it's not true.....


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Chloe Dykstra penned this about her ex Chris Hardwick. Wrestling related note, she played Triple H in Max Landis's Wrestling Isn't Wrestling.

https://medium.com/@skydart/rose-colored-glasses-6be0594970ca



> *Rose-Colored Glasses: A Confession.*
> 
> (Trigger warning: If abuse, sexual assault, or anorexia makes you uncomfortable, you might want to avoid this one.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I never would have expected to of seen Chris Hardwick embroiled in this movement. Appearances can be deceptive it seems.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007837986833121280


> Then, after my recovery, he and my mother were greeted by the doctor.
> 
> “The surgery went well, she’ll be fine,” said my doctor.
> 
> ...


Oof :no:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

https://heavy.com/entertainment/2018/07/james-gunn-pedophile-jokes-twitter/



@JamesGunn said:


> I thought it was a pedophile game.
> 
> That Hardy Boys and the Mystery of what it feels like when Uncle Bernie Fists me.
> 
> ...


He's deleted 10,000 Tweets of "jokes" like this after being caught, shut down his website, and is currently trending on Twitter. I think he's done.

- Vic


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> https://heavy.com/entertainment/2018/07/james-gunn-pedophile-jokes-twitter/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he can preach about how Toxic fans can be at his next NAMBLA meeting.He can blame them for deleting his twitter and lots of people will come to his defense


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So basically he copy/pasted a bunch of sick jokes South Park and high schoolers were telling at the time? But for years...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020487213212098560


> “Black-ish” star Anthony Anderson is currently under criminal investigation by the Los Angeles Police Department.
> 
> According to The Blast, Anderson allegedly assaulted a woman last year after an event she catered for the actor.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020462890686533632


> Charlamagne Tha God will not re-face charges of sexual assault because officials said they must honor the plea agreement they struck with the radio personality years ago.
> 
> According to Solicitor Scarlett Wilson in Berkely County, South Carolina, “the State allowed Mr. McKelvey to plead guilty to Contributing to the Delinquency of a Minor and agreed to dismiss the remaining charge.”
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Welp Anthony you had a good run. You're fucked now even if the allegations aren't true rip. As always if true then fuck him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022961055541219329


> In recent months, Moonves has become a prominent voice in Hollywood’s #MeToo movement. In December, he helped found the Commission on Eliminating Sexual Harassment and Advancing Equality in the Workplace, which is chaired by Anita Hill. “It’s a watershed moment,” Moonves said at a conference in November. “I think it’s important that a company’s culture will not allow for this. And that’s the thing that’s far-reaching. There’s a lot we’re learning. There’s a lot we didn’t know.”
> 
> But Moonves’s private actions belie his public statements. Six women who had professional dealings with him told me that, between the nineteen-eighties and the late aughts, Moonves sexually harassed them. Four described forcible touching or kissing during business meetings, in what they said appeared to be a practiced routine. Two told me that Moonves physically intimidated them or threatened to derail their careers. All said that he became cold or hostile after they rejected his advances, and that they believed their careers suffered as a result. “What happened to me was a sexual assault, and then I was fired for not participating,” the actress and writer Illeana Douglas told me. All the women said they still feared that speaking out would lead to retaliation from Moonves, who is known in the industry for his ability to make or break careers. “He has gotten away with it for decades,” the writer Janet Jones, who alleges that she had to shove Moonves off her after he forcibly kissed her at a work meeting, told me. “And it’s just not O.K.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022961055541219329


'do as i say, not as i do'

another weinstein


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/19/us/asia-argento-assault-jimmy-bennett.html



> *Asia Argento, Who Accused Weinstein, Made Deal With Her Own Accuser*
> 
> The Italian actress and director Asia Argento was among the first women in the movie business to publicly accuse the producer Harvey Weinstein of sexual assault. She became a leading figure in the #MeToo movement. Her boyfriend, the culinary television star Anthony Bourdain, eagerly joined the fight.
> 
> ...


He played her son at the age of 7 in a movie she co-wrote and directed where the following happens to his character.

WTF?



> Sarah (Asia Argento) becomes involved with a series of men who treat her and Jeremiah (Jimmy Bennett) poorly, and she uses them as an excuse to abandon her son. She disappears to Atlantic City with her boyfriend, Emerson (Jeremy Renner), and then abandons him; Emerson returns to their home and rapes Jeremiah. After a trip to hospital, Jeremiah's grandmother (Ornella Muti) takes him to a West Virginian radical Christian cult led by his grandfather (Peter Fonda). After he has been three years with the cult, Sarah returns to reclaim the 11-year-old Jeremiah (Dylan and Cole Sprouse)...
> 
> ...Sarah realizes that if she is going to keep her men she cannot say Jeremiah is her son. She persuades Jeremiah to cross dress so he can act as her "little sister", and Jeremiah's cross-dressing evolves to include his mother's seduction techniques. After dressing up as a "baby doll" version of Sarah which consisted of her makeup, her white nightgown and her red High Heel Pumps, Jeremiah (although the audience sees Asia Argento as Jeremiah because this scene could not be done with child actors as it was too inappropriate) seduces Jackson (Marilyn Manson), his mother's latest man, who initially tries to rebuff the boy's advances, but then gives in. Sarah is furious with Jackson for giving in to the boy's advances and with Jeremiah for ruining her panties with drops of blood on them, and she takes Jeremiah and leaves.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/19/us/asia-argento-assault-jimmy-bennett.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone in that garbage industry is a predator at this point.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

virus21 said:


> Everyone in that garbage industry is a predator at this point.


Right now the only thing holding up Hollywood is Marvel.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Right now the only thing holding up Hollywood is Marvel.


Don't worry, someone will expose some high powered individual from Marvel too. I am convinced that Hollywood is a cesspool of sexual predators.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

deadcool said:


> Don't worry, someone will expose some high powered individual from Marvel too. I am convinced that Hollywood is a cesspool of sexual predators.


That happens Hollywood pretty much will have nothing left goes along with my feelings on everything in entertainment having that WWE bait and switch bullshit smell.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know? Shit like this is the reason the Hollywood Elite shouldn't be trusted when it comes to their moral grandstanding. 

How can they stand there and pass moral judgment on Trump, Trump voters, or anyone for that matter when their whole culture is a cesspool filled with scandals that they all either participated in or, at best, willfully ignored? 

Maybe clean up your own backyard first before you start judging other people. Just saying.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Hollywood is a cesspool. But I think two absolutes can be true at the same time. Their disregard for morality doesn't absolve another person who shows the same lack of character.

I do believe Asia was abused by Weinstein and also that she herself is an abuser. There's been something about her that I couldn't put my finger on that didn't sit well with me.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

TripleG said:


> You know? Shit like this is the reason the Hollywood Elite shouldn't be trusted when it comes to their moral grandstanding.
> 
> How can they stand there and pass moral judgment on Trump, Trump voters, or anyone for that matter when their whole culture is a cesspool filled with scandals that they all either participated in or, at best, willfully ignored?
> 
> Maybe clean up your own backyard first before you start judging other people. Just saying.


This is why I been saying nobody should take what Hollywood Elite say seriously when it comes to Politics etc, they're actors and they just say whatever sounds good. The rules don't apply to them. 

All you have to do is look at how George Takei was saying you must believe everyone who makes an accusation until he, himself was accused. Terry Crews was told by people to let what happened to him go because his assaulter is a gay man. Cannot make people look bad.

Meryl Streep was getting praised for all her nonsense yet she gave a standing ovation to a pedophile and knew very well many of the men accused of sexual misconduct. So she knew herself what was going on but said nothing. 

Asia was getting looked at funny because she was one of quite a few women to benefit from the #metoo movement and use it for their own goals. Now it seems she's also an abuser.

I hope Weinstein starts unloading and exposing everyone. He's a scumbag fuck himself but all the abusers need to be outed.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032441373344124929


> One of President Donald Trump‘s staunchest on-air defenders was fired from his Arizona State University job for sexually harassing women, according to a new Washington Post report.
> 
> Paris Dennard, who frequently appears on CNN defending Trump’s actions, allegedly told a recent college graduate that he wanted to have sex with her while on the job four years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> French actor Gerard Depardieu has been accused of rape and sexual assault, according to a report from the BBC Thursday. He denies the claims.
> 
> According to Holland-based news agency BNO News, citing French officials, an investigation was launched after a woman told police that she was raped by Depardieu on two separate occasions.
> 
> ...


https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/celebrity/gerard-depardieu-accused-of-sexual-assault-report/ar-BBMFu7j?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## Mokle (Aug 31, 2018)

it interesting.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038809900187574272


> Jessica Pallingston had worked for several years as an assistant to various Warner Bros. executives, first employed directly by the company and then through an outside contractor, when she was assigned to assist Moonves for several days, in the spring of 1994. A description of the assignment noted that Moonves, then the president of Warner Bros. Television, would work out of his hotel room. Pallingston, who was thirty-four at the time, had studied writing at Oberlin College and hoped to break into the industry. She considered working for Moonves a significant opportunity, so she accepted the assignment..
> 
> On her first day of work, Pallingston arrived at Moonves’s suite at the Regency Hotel about ten minutes before her appointed start time of 10 A.M. Moonves, she recalled, came to the door in a bathrobe and then departed and returned fully clothed. He sat in a large chair at one end of the suite’s living room while she took another opposite him. Moonves began asking about her career ambitions, and she told him about her writing. “He was very charming,” she recalled. Moonves began asking personal questions, including questions about whether she was single and her sexual orientation. He offered her wine, which Pallingston accepted, and poured himself a glass, which he drank quickly. “I was at work, and I didn’t want to be drunk,” she recalled, “but at the same time I wanted to behave and do what was expected of me.” Then Moonves asked her for a massage. Pallingston crossed the room, and Moonves placed her hands on his neck and shoulders, briefly instructing her on how to do it before telling her to sit back down. “I guess I was terrible, because he said, ‘Never mind,’ ” she recalled. “He was really frustrated. He said, ‘Haven’t you ever given a massage to your boyfriends?’ ” Moonves, appearing irritated, began asking more sexual questions. She recalled him asking if she was afraid of men, and then if she liked powerful men. Frightened and beginning to shake, she said that she did, and Moonves told her to come to him. Pallingston told me that “it was uncomfortable, but I was trying to act like I was tough and cool, like I could handle it all.” She remembers Moonves saying, “I could help you with your writing. I could help you, and if you do something nice for me I could do something nice for you.”
> 
> ...


Rest of the article at link


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*CBS CEO Leslie Moonves Forced Out by Sexual Harassment Claims, Redstone Clash*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@2 Ton 21;'s post looks like the ghost of Burt Reynolds laughing at the fate of Leslie Moonves.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046583631991443456


> (CNN)A Las Vegas woman has publicly come forward with rape allegations against soccer superstar Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> Kathryn Mayorga says the Portuguese footballer raped her in a Las Vegas hotel in 2009 while she repeatedly screamed no, according to a lawsuit filed Friday in Clark County.
> 
> ...


Rest of the article at link


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ummm no it isnt illegal Mr Ronaldos lawyer. What is illegal are nondisclosure agreements intended to conceal criminal behavior. Well maybe not strictly illegal, but it would be a hell of a long shot to get violations of such an NDA enforced by a civil court. As a practical matter it's unenforceable. Void.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> Ummm no it isnt illegal Mr Ronaldos lawyer. What is illegal are nondisclosure agreements intended to conceal criminal behavior. Well maybe not strictly illegal, but it would be a hell of a long shot to get violations of such an NDA enforced by a civil court. As a practical matter it's unenforceable. Void.


Yup, the idea that a person can just pay away the crime they commit is discriminatory. IF true, this woman was fucked in the ass against her will and Ronaldo just paid her off, its vile that loophole exists. 

At least he's utilizing the fantastic fake news meme popularised by another sex predator.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

He's not a celebrity but some 81 year old man was arrested at Walmart for offering to buy an 8 year old girl from her mother. His offer was $200,000.

And yes, it happened in Florida.

OF COURSE

https://www.wesh.com/article/port-o...rom-mother-for-dollar200k-police-say/23551952


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047891073232769029

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047891353772994565

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047891644048191488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047891895681277954

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047892165202984960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047892546108706816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047894020893134849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047906545177186304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047905824885157889


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

The audacity of Louis CK to show up to the same gym as this woman! 

He should be on permanent house arrest!


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

That woman sounds insufferable.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I support #MeToo but that woman is being ridiculous. It doesn't seem as though he harmed her in any fashion or even knew she was there. I'm a survivor too but she's gonna have to thicken her skin. I know that sounds awful but everyone is the boogeyman if her attitude is adopted. She should be in therapy, not Twitter.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Empress said:


> I support #MeToo but that woman is being ridiculous. It doesn't seem as though he harmed her in any fashion or even knew she was there. I'm a survivor too but she's gonna have to thicken her skin. I know that sounds awful but everyone is the boogeyman if her attitude is adopted. She should be in therapy, not Twitter.


She's fine, she's just looking for attention.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> The lawsuit alleges that Ronaldo himself told his team of fixers that "she said 'no' and 'stop' several times."


The statue of limitations for rape in Nevada is 20 years. If he did violate her, he needs to be taken down as evidenced by the bombshell documents. This may ruin him in the end. It doesn't help he already paid her hush money.

- Vic


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Empress said:


> I support #MeToo but that woman is being ridiculous. It doesn't seem as though he harmed her in any fashion or even knew she was there. I'm a survivor too but she's gonna have to thicken her skin. I know that sounds awful but everyone is the boogeyman if her attitude is adopted. She should be in therapy, not Twitter.


yeah, she is acting like she was assaulted by CK. it would be one thing if she was the one CK masturbated in front of, but she just saw him and acts this way. She is being ridiculous.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah, she is acting like she was assaulted by CK. it would be one thing if she was the one CK masturbated in front of, but she just saw him and acts this way. She is being ridiculous.


Rose McGowan is acting up for attention too. She's mad because no one has given her awards for #MeToo. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049296369234661376


> "I just think they're losers. I don't like them. How do I explain the fact that I got a GQ Man of the Year award and no women's magazines and no women's organizations have supported me?" McGowan was quoted as saying on Sunday.
> Rose McGowan has been at the forefront of the #MeToo movement since coming forward a year ago with allegations that Harvey Weinstein raped her. But in a new interview on Sunday, she was quoted as saying the movement is "bullshit," telling the U.K.'s Sunday Times Magazine that she feels unsupported by women's groups and others in the industry.
> 
> "I just think they're douchebags," she said. "They're not champions. I just think they're losers. I don't like them. How do I explain the fact that I got a GQ Man of the Year award and no women's magazines and no women's organizations have supported me?"
> ...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Empress said:


> Rose McGowan is acting up for attention too. She's mad because no one has given her awards for #MeToo.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049296369234661376


Didn't Rose stick up for her female friend that raped that teenager?

She doesn't deserve an award

Rose is a joke as most people here agree


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A lot of what Rose says is true though. Especially about the faux liberalism of Hollywood and the Clintons. Hollywood "liberalism" hurts the left far more than it has ever helped it...and they just refuse to realize that and refuse to change. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao GQ giving her a Man of the Year award :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CROFT said:


> *A lot of what Rose says is true though. Especially about the faux liberalism of Hollywood and the Clintons. Hollywood "liberalism" hurts the left far more than it has ever helped it...and they just refuse to realize that and refuse to change. *


No one takes what anyone says seriously in Hollywood whether it comes from the left or the right


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049385026104815616


> In a new excerpt from her upcoming memoir, This Will Only Hurt a Little, obtained by Yahoo Entertainment, Busy Philipps is claiming her Freaks and Geeks co-star James Franco assaulted her while they were filming a scene for the series. As Philipps remembers, the scene required her character to gently hit Franco in his chest during their lines of dialogue. Franco was caught off guard that this directive was included in the script, and subsequently broke character to yell at Philipps. “He grabbed both my arms and screamed in my face, ‘DON’T EVER TOUCH ME AGAIN!’” she wrote. “And he threw me to the ground. Flat on my back. Wind knocked out of me.” Philipps also described Franco as being a “fucking bully” throughout their Freaks and Geeks experience.
> 
> After the assault, Philipps said she cried in front of fellow co-star Linda Cardellini, who advised her to report what happened to her manager. She didn’t, though, as Franco apologized to her the following day — after being forced to do so by the show’s producers and director. Philipps notes, though, that Franco was never formally reprimanded for his actions and continued to work without consequence. Earlier this year, many women accused Franco of various instances of sexual misconduct and inappropriate behavior. He has maintained that these allegations are “not accurate”, although he will not “actively refute” them so their voices can be heard.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Rose Mcgowan was raped by Harvey Weistein, but was betrayed by the "Women's Movement" when members turned on her for being transphobic.

- Vic


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> Rose Mcgowan was raped by Harvey Weistein, but was betrayed by the "Women's Movement" when members turned on her for being transphobic.
> 
> - Vic


Rose Mcgowan defended her friend for fucking an underage teenager.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Rose Mcgowan defended her friend for fucking an underage teenager.


*Nah the way I remember it she went after her full force once she saw the texts that proved that it really did happen.

She was pretty hypocritical, though, in saying that her friend shouldn't be judged until all the facts came out (which is the correct stance to have btw) when it seemed she'd never give a man that privileged. *


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

CROFT said:


> *A lot of what Rose says is true though. Especially about the faux liberalism of Hollywood and the Clintons. Hollywood "liberalism" hurts the left far more than it has ever helped it...and they just refuse to realize that and refuse to change. *


It's just PR protecting a power/abuse structure, nothing left or right about it IMO. There's plenty of righties in Hollywood I'm sure as well.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020487213212098560
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020462890686533632




well i mean hes guilty.. isnt that the new standard, if someone is accused it doesnt matter how long ago it was hes guilty?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A permanent reminder. Asia Argento sent a clear message to her former friend Rose McGowan while getting a symbolic tattoo of vengeance.
> Celebs' Crazy Tattoos
> 
> The Italian-born actress, 43, showed off her new ink in a series of photos posted to her Instagram Stories on Saturday, September 29.
> ...


https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/asia-argento-debuts-vengeance-tattoo-for-rose-mcgowan/


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

jroc72191 said:


> well i mean hes guilty.. isnt that the new standard, if someone is accused it doesnt matter how long ago it was hes guilty?


Charlie Tha God is guilty of a stupid name, that's enough for me.

The other guy is guilty of 'Blackish', lock him up too IMO.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://deadline.com/2018/10/kobe-bryant-rape-allegations-jury-animations-is-film-festival-1202485135/



> *Kobe Bryant Cut From Animation Fest Jury After Rape Allegations Resurface*
> 
> Stephen Lovekin/Shutterstock
> 
> ...


15 years after the case was dismissed because the accuser refused to testily against him after it came out that she had another guy's DNA and pubes mixed in with Kobe's.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

End this shit now. I know Kobe doesn't need money but this is the type of shit that will continue to trickle down to people for no fucking reason. The guy had sex with a woman who wasn't his wife 15 years ago and now these wretched witches are throwing shit at him for it. Fuck this shit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This piece from BBC is a month old but it is nevertheless a solid and exacting recounting of the developments in the ongoing Harvey Weinstein scandal(s).

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-41594672


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054434759248494592


> Sarah Silverman said comedian Louis C.K. used to masturbate in front of her with her permission, during an interview on Howard Stern’s SiriusXM radio show on Monday.
> 
> “I don’t know if I’m going to regret saying this,” Silverman said. “I’ve known Louis forever, I’m not making excuses for him, so please don’t take this that way. We are peers. We are equals. When we were kids, and he asked if he could masturbate in front of me, sometimes I’d go, ‘F— yeah I want to see that!’ … It’s not analogous to the other women that are talking about what he did to them. He could offer me nothing. We were only just friends. So sometimes, yeah, I wanted to see it, it was amazing. Sometimes I would say, ‘F—ing no, gross,’ and we got pizza.”
> 
> ...


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054471083967959040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054476111873228800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054483114909564928
Louis CK asking if you wanted to watch him jerk off, you replying no, and him walking away would definitely fuck up your day/mood and leave you with a pretty negative opinion of him...










...if you still feel like this much of a victim after 13 years you should probably get some therapy.

Also, I'm now getting the picture of why Louis kept doing this. It's because for some insane reason it worked. Christ, how many female comics happily watched him play a little five on one?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i think it's absolutely beautiful that Silverman is sticking up for her friend like this. She knows the type of scrutiny she is being a woman, with her own opinions, that aren't the same as the lynch mob feminist. People don't understand what it means to stick to loved ones, family, friends, until they get swepped up in something similar. 

Really great nice awesome people sometimes fuck up. When all you know is that really great nice awesome person...and then you hear from a newspaper he did something bad...you're not going to automatically forget the 40+ years of the good stuff. And you shouldn't. You say "oh louis...no good man!" and then we all go from there.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

not 'Hollywood' related, but

sir philip green, one of the weathiest/biggest/most powerful businessmen in the uk

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-45981436

one of the newspapers had been investigating his scummy behaviour for the best part of a year

turns out he'd bribed the victims (non-disclosure agreements) to keep it quiet

then tries to use the same/similar injunction/gagging order on the media that ryan **** the wife stealer & the piano man with glasses who likes threesomes used

gets named in the house of lords anyway due to parliamentary procedure. no details yet obvs

twitter were reckoning it was branson (king cunt) or james dyson (hoover selling prick) but nope, it's philip green

pension stealing, tax dodging, celebrity drooling, sleaze oozing class a tosspot


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://nationalpost.com/news/world/man-fired-from-pbs-for-saying-meghan-markle-is-not-bad-the-woman-who-complained-had-called-trudeau-hot



> *Man fired from PBS for saying Meghan Markle is 'not bad.’ The woman who complained had called Trudeau 'hot'*
> 
> A news writer with PBS who was fired for expressing admiration of Meghan Markle, the Duchess of Sussex, complains of a double standard because his female coworkers were heard saying Justin Trudeau was “hot” without similar consequences.
> 
> ...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That's a ridiculous reason to fire someone. Are compliments offensive? It's not as if he forced himself on Meghan Markle, another co-worker or harassed anyone.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Which top Hollywood executive will get busted next?*



Simply...amazing said:


> Oprah Winfrey obviously...Or Ellen Degeneres
> I'm kidding offcouse as we all know it will be The Rock.


*THE MOST ELECTRIFYINGGGGG*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*This whole thing is mad dumb. #MeToo #TimesUp How about #GoFuckYourself*


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://nationalpost.com/news/world/man-fired-from-pbs-for-saying-meghan-markle-is-not-bad-the-woman-who-complained-had-called-trudeau-hot


I'm starting to think if there weren't any double standards there would be no standards at all.

Absolutely ridiculous to be fired for something like this. :laugh:



The Woman said:


> That's a ridiculous reason to fire someone. Are compliments offensive? It's not as if he forced himself on Meghan Markle, another co-worker or harassed anyone.


But do we know what he was _*thinking*_? Can't take any chances now!


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.salon.com/2018/11/28/david-edelstein-the-butter-scene-in-last-tango-and-the-darkness-of-the-internet



> *David Edelstein, the “butter scene” in “Last Tango” and the darkness of the internet
> 
> Prominent film critic fired by NPR after a tasteless Facebook joke — another lesson in why the internet is terrible*
> 
> ...












He's fired and ostracized over that? Over a butter joke in reference to Last tango? Do you know how many goddamn jokes there have been about that scene? The only one that dwarfs it is squeal like a pig references for Deliverance. 

Fuck me. fpalm


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/fox-national-geographic-investigate-neil-degrasse-tyson-claims-1165582

Good to know he's an expert on studying women too. 

- Vic


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Neil DeGrasse Tyson statement 



> For a variety of reasons, most justified, some unjustified, men accused of sexual impropriety in today’s “me-too” climate are presumed to be guilty by the court of public opinion. Emotions bypass due-process, people choose sides, and the social media wars begin.
> 
> In any claim, evidence matters. Evidence always matters. But what happens when it’s just one person’s word against another’s, and the stories don’t agree? That’s when people tend to pass judgment on who is more credible than whom. And that’s when an impartial investigation can best serve the truth – and would have my full cooperation to do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I have tattoos going up my arm. On plenty of occasions I've had women take it upon themselves to roll up my sleeve to take a look. 

These 'accusers' should be shamed.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

virus21 said:


>


Holy fucking hell....

The world is just fucked....


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't blame them, but blaming the metoo movement is just lazy, maybe if so many women weren't sexually abused things would be different. Blaming one thing just to score clickbait hits from the anti sjaydoubleyoos is lame.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Draykorinee said:


> I don't blame them, but blaming the metoo movement is just lazy, maybe if so many women weren't sexually abused things would be different. Blaming one thing just to score clickbait hits from the anti sjaydoubleyoos is lame.


There doesn't seem to be a consistent definition of 'sexual abuse' though. Seems to change depending on the woman making the accusation.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Edit


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://forward.com/schmooze/415469/lena-dunham-apologizes-admits-she-lied-to-discredit-alleged-rape-victim/



> *Lena Dunham Apologizes, Admits She Lied To Discredit Alleged Rape Victim*
> 
> Lena Dunham has apologized to the actress Aurora Perrineau, whose account of being raped by the writer Murray Miller Dunham disputed in a public statement in November 2017. At the time, Dunham wrote that “insider knowledge” of the situation made her certain that Perrineau “misreported” the assault.
> 
> ...


Putting the full thing below. If you want to dive in some deep narcissism, give it a read.



Spoiler: Lena Dunham's full "apology"



https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/lena-dunham-my-apology-aurora-perrineau-1165614

This year has been incredible for women in Hollywood.

There has been unprecedented dialogue about issues like wage equality and systemic bias and, most notably, sexual assault and harassment. We have spoken and we have spoken loudly, and our voices, once muffled under layers of crinoline and repressed rage, have been heard.

Heroines have emerged. We are cracking open windows and beating down doors. The air is circulating and the light is pouring in. There are magazine covers and TV specials and parties and instas celebrating the very real, very important and long overdue progress that has been made.

But with that progress, there have been mistakes, there has been pain. There has been a deep and gut-wrenching reckoning. And not just for men.

This year has been incredible for women in Hollywood. But I know I'm not alone when I say that this year has also been hell.

***

The day that Harvey Weinstein was revealed to be a sexual predator — a secret that wasn't really a secret to women who make movies, a story we kept whispering to one another between passed appetizers — was thrilling. It felt like things were really changing.

That morning in October 2017 I cheered. I clapped. I wrote an op-ed. I was painfully unaware of how much the content of the news in the coming days would activate and disarm me, and even less aware that my plight wasn't at all unusual. I was not special because of my trauma, but I didn't know that I was part of an army.

So many of us have spent such a long time hiding our trauma. At least I know I had — even as a chronic oversharer, I tended to leave huge swaths of experience out of my story — and I walked around feeling like such a victim. Like so many women (so many people), I disguised my pain with medication and stuff and chronic overwork, with social media and mindless dating and the random day-to-day drama we generate to stay out of our own experience. I never stopped, much less stopped to consider that I might be capable of traumatizing somebody, too (the exact complaint I've always had about old white man artists).

And so I made a terrible mistake. When someone I knew, someone I had loved as a brother, was accused, I did something inexcusable: I publicly spoke up in his defense. There are few acts I could ever regret more in this life. I didn't have the "insider information" I claimed but rather blind faith in a story that kept slipping and changing and revealed itself to mean nothing at all. I wanted to feel my workplace and my world were safe, untouched by the outside world (a privilege in and of itself, the privilege of ignoring what hasn't hurt you) and I claimed that safety at cost to someone else, someone very special.

To Aurora: You have been on my mind and in my heart every day this year. I love you. I will always love you. I will always work to right that wrong. In that way, you have made me a better woman and a better feminist. You shouldn't have been given that job in addition to your other burdens, but here we are, and here I am asking: How do we move forward? Not just you and I but all of us, living in the gray space between admission and vindication.

It's painful to realize that, while I thought I was self-aware, I had actually internalized the dominant male agenda that asks us to defend it no matter what, protect it no matter what, baby it no matter what. Something in me still feels compelled to do that job: to please, to tidy up, to shopkeep. My job now is to excavate that part of myself and to create a new cavern inside me where a candle stays lit, always safely lit, and illuminates the wall behind it where these words are written: I see you, Aurora. I hear you, Aurora. I believe you, Aurora.

This space is yours to do with as you please, when you please. I will keep holding this space — it will always be here.

***

People often come up to me and say, "You're so open and vulnerable. You have no shame." But I have spent the past decade hiding — my own pain, but also men's mistakes. I didn't want to tell anyone about the 70-year-old Hollywood luminary who was so angry that I rebuffed his kiss that he made me do 30 takes of the word "hello," or about the Oscar nominee who drove me to the place he lost his virginity while I asked again and again when I could be dropped home. I didn't want anyone to know about the pseudo boyfriend who tied me up with my special-occasion stockings and forced himself inside me anally, or about my father's friend who asked me to lunch but that I not tell my father we were meeting. I shared the story of my college date rape publicly and found the response to be hostile and re-traumatizing. I didn't want people to know which male writers and stars had raged at me. And I thought that was my job, to absorb their misery and smile like I wanted more. I gave up on the idea that I could protect myself because, as my best friend Scotty says, "When the particular brand of validation you've received is abuse, you'll take it and like it and thank them for it a thousand times."

What I didn't know as I grappled with what made me so particularly vulnerable to violation is that I actually wasn't particularly vulnerable. In many respects, I was lucky — privileged and powerful — and that luck had shaded my experience. It took the chorus of voices of women much braver — more open and honest than I've ever been — to expose the fact that these are not isolated incidents. I went from thinking I was the only person in the room to stepping back and taking in the majesty of all these female voices, speaking despite all odds. It comforted me, but it may have also saved me. And if we really stay determined to listen, they can save us.

I won't lie: It's a hard year to make a list of reasons I love working in Hollywood. You can feel grateful while also feeling weary, and you can step back while also cheering, and there's all manner of contradiction in my relationship to this business. But the reason I arrived at 22, my hair badly blown out and my miniskirt on backwards, is that I love stories. Telling them. Hearing them. Living them. We are living in an age of pain, but it's also an age of heroism. And I love stories about heroes. Especially lady heroes.

Aurora — your bravery, openness, forgiveness, dignity and grace in the face of legal proceedings and endless questioning and in the face of my statement has been astounding. You've been a model of stoicism, all the while reminding other women that their assault experiences are theirs to process as they wish (with noise, with silence, with rage — it's all OK). You have generously allowed me to speak about your many virtues here and tell these readers that you are moving on as a woman and as an artist. You have inspired me to do the same, and I know I'm not alone.

Aurora's mother, Brittany, is fierce, powerful, a born leader, a patient mother, the kind of woman I hope to be. Getting to know her has been the unexpected gift that came from being humbled and reassessing so much over the past year: about women and power.

There are some who will think I am writing this to curry public favor (that's OK, though, I stopped thinking that was an option for me somewhere around 2014, and that's some kind of freedom). I have the only women I want or need in my life. And this is the Women in Entertainment issue, and women in entertainment need healing. Sometimes healing starts with the words: I'm sorry.

I'm sorry.

Moving forward from trauma is never easy, but there are brave women doing it for us. All we have to do is listen.

Love and more of that,

Lena


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://forward.com/schmooze/415469/lena-dunham-apologizes-admits-she-lied-to-discredit-alleged-rape-victim/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lena Dunham's a scum bag, what else is new


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/13/business/media/cbs-bull-weatherly-dushku-sexual-harassment.html



> *CBS Paid the Actress Eliza Dushku $9.5 Million to Settle Harassment Claims*
> 
> In March 2017, Eliza Dushku, an actress known for her work on “Buffy the Vampire Slayer,” signed on to play a major role in three episodes of the CBS prime-time drama “Bull,” and there were plans to make her a full-time cast member.
> 
> ...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Kevin Spacey Charged With Felony Sexual Assault*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077272189777428485


> The actor — who posted a bizarre 'House of Cards'-style video address on Monday — will be arraigned in Massachusetts on Jan. 7.
> The Cape and Islands, Massachusetts, district attorney announced Monday that Kevin Spacey will face a charge of felony sexual assault, authorities told The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> A public show-cause hearing was held for the case on Dec. 20 where Clerk Magistrate Ryan Kearney issued a criminal complaint for the charge “against Kevin S. Fowler, also known as Kevin Spacey," THR confirmed.
> ...


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I have no idea if any of the allegations against Spacey are true or not but either way, that video was boss as hell. If he's guilty, it's a legendary way to go down swinging. If he's innocent and somehow revives his character, that would be the most legendary shit ever. And I've never even watched House of Cards. If he's found innocent though and the show returns, I would definitely give it a watch at that time.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Maybe the Rock? :justsayin

It could happen.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Spacey was the show despite how they may try to spin it.

I have to admit, guilty or innocent that is a rather amazing video. I'm intrigued now.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Frank Underwood is still alive. :jericho2

And yes, I miss him. That last season was awful without him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was weirddd


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Seems like an attempt, albeit an extremely unsubtle one, to say that he didn't do what he's accused of.

Whether or not it's true I have no idea, having seen none of the evidence.

Regardless putting out the video is one hell of a gambit. If he's innocent it _might_ draw enough interest to try and start a comeback, if only on a very small scale. I doubt it'll draw enough positive interest to have Netflix bring him back, but I digress. If he's guilty it'll be remembered as egotistical denial about his situation.

I guess we'll see what happens next seaso... I mean... in the coming months.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Well he literally was found guilty a few hours later. Which probs means he knew it was coming.



Ballsy move


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Spacey was the show despite how they may try to spin it.
> 
> I have to admit, guilty or innocent that is a rather amazing video. I'm intrigued now.


It's arrogance and desperation at the same time. He's basically bragging about his crimes in real life while hiding behind his TV role to do it AND begging for his job back!

- Vic


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Slickback said:


> Well he literally was found guilty a few hours later. Which probs means he knew it was coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Ballsy move


He was indicted. He has not been found guilty of anything at this time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tater said:


> He was indicted. He has not been found guilty of anything at this time.


Still a ballsy move haha


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

creepy as fuck video from a creepy as fuck creep


----------



## Bliss World Order (Jul 25, 2018)

I don't give a shit what Kevin Spacey does in his personal time, he's still one of the best actors of the past several decades.


----------



## ChampionWrestler (Dec 30, 2018)

I am shocked Bryan Singer hasn't gotten caught yet.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

He's getting raked over the coals for this set. I thought it was funny, but I don't have much of a do not cross line when it comes to comedy. A little hackneyed in places though. I think if he did the set 3 years ago none of the people ripping him would be. His style of comedy hasn't changed, they just don't like him now.

FFS, this is him on Opie & Anthony with Patrice Oneal 11 year ago.






He's always done "offensive" comedy. They just liked it better when he was ripping people like Trump, Palin, etc. and kept his dick in his pants.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

As far as Spacey goes, most of his work isn't affected for me, but man..._American Beauty_ is probably a pretty rough watch-back these days...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ChampionWrestler said:


> I am shocked Bryan Singer hasn't gotten caught yet.


He successfully hides under the rainbow unlike Spacey who tried to pull the queer card and failed.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Not exactly a "Hollywood figure" as far as the entertainment industry, but I think this guy is about to get busted next:

https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-ed-buck-west-hollywood-death-20190107-story.html

Second dead black man to be found in his home in the last 18 months. The rumor is he has a fetish for black male prostitutes, and an even bigger fetish for drugging them with meth. 

He got off scot-free after the first one, although a case for negligent homicide probably could have been made then. Don't think he gets off scot-free this time. Hope not, anyway.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am still in shock over Kevin Spacey's situation. Witnessing him appear in court yesterday and release that bizarre video during Christmas has been so surreal. What a catastrophic fall from grace.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> I am still in shock over Kevin Spacey's situation. Witnessing him appear in court yesterday and release that bizarre video during Christmas has been so surreal. What a catastrophic fall from grace.


Allegedly he's still getting acting offers :draper2


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

https://twitter.com/evanrachelwood/status/1082190110425108480

One of the few Hollywood actors speaking out Bryan Singer,probably why someone as talented as Evan Rachel Wood hasn't had many high profile roles besides Westworld


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The AP said:


> Lady Gaga has apologized for working with R.Kelly and said she plans to remove their 2013 single from streaming services.


She came through on her word and remove the song from I-Tunes. She also deleted the video that got 52 million views on YouTube!

- Vic


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Not really Hollywood related but I think this belongs in here.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083437015931240448
:worried


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/us-singer-chris-brown-arrested-in-paris-on-suspicion-of-rape-a4045436.html



> *Chris Brown arrested after rape allegation: US singer in custody in Paris *
> 
> US singer Chris Brown has been arrested in Paris following a rape accusation, police said today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088046923444031488


> The accusations against Singer cover a spectrum. Some of the alleged victims say they were seduced by the director while underage; others say they were raped. The victims we interviewed told us these experiences left them psychologically damaged, with substance-abuse problems, depression, and PTSD.
> 
> The portrait of Singer that emerges is of a troubled man who surrounded himself with vulnerable teenage boys, many of them estranged from their families. Their accounts suggest that Singer didn’t act alone; he was aided by friends and associates who brought him young men. And he was abetted, in a less direct way, by an industry in which a record of producing hits confers immense power: Many of the sources we interviewed insisted, out of fear of damaging their own career, that we withhold their name, even as they expressed dismay at the behavior they’d witnessed.





> “I’m hanging out,” Valdovinos says. “All of a sudden, Bryan comes in. He goes, ‘Hey! How are you?’ Real cheerful. And I’m like, ‘Hi.’ I can’t remember his exact words, but he was kind of just saying ‘Come back here.’ He kind of directs me; he kind of grabs me; and he takes us to the back area, which was kind of closed off. Like, this is the whole locker room”—Valdovinos gestures to suggest the space—“they’re doing their stuff over there, and I was back here, in the towel, with no shirt and no clothes on, sitting on one of the locker-room benches. Bryan’s like, ‘Just hang out here. It’s going to be all day. Don’t worry.” Singer left, and Valdovinos waited for what seemed like hours.
> 
> Eventually, he says, Singer came back and made small talk. How are you doing? Do you need anything? “Every time he had a chance—three times—he would go back there … He was always touching my chest.” Finally, according to Valdovinos, Singer reached through the towel flaps and “grabbed my genitals and started masturbating it.” The director also “rubbed his front part on me,” Valdovinos alleges. “He did it all with this smile.” Valdovinos says that Singer told him, “You’re so good-looking … I really want to work with you … I have a nice Ferrari … I’m going to take care of you.”
> 
> “I was frozen. Speechless,” Valdovinos continues. “He came back to where I was in the locker room throughout the day to molest me.” (Three sources confirmed that Singer did drive a Ferrari at the time, and we were able to verify Valdovinos’s description of how the set was arranged and of certain people he says he met there. His father told us he remembers dropping him off for the filming and thinking that perhaps his son would become an actor. Singer’s lawyer said that he could find no record of Valdovinos’s having been an extra and questioned why Valdovinos was not able to produce a pay stub or other documentation.)


Rest of the article


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

```

```



2 Ton 21 said:


> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/us-singer-chris-brown-arrested-in-paris-on-suspicion-of-rape-a4045436.html


Charges were dropped; Brown has been released; and he's suing the woman for defamation.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Clique said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Charges were dropped; Brown has been released; and he's suing the woman for defamation.


Man that was quick. If it was that fast to clear up, they should have interviewed them instead of charging and arresting. Of course, I don't know the French legal system. That could be standard practice for them.



Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088046923444031488
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That part about Brad Renfro is sad, if true. His drug problems got much worse after Apt Pupil. He was a good actor and you have to wonder if whatever happened contributed to his eventual death.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/13/arts/music/ryan-adams-women-sex.html

Full article with the above link. 



> Ryan Adams Dangled Success. Women Say They Paid a Price.
> 
> 
> Several women say Adams offered to jumpstart their music careers, then pursued them sexually and in some cases retaliated when they spurned him. He denies the claims.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This seems to merit rejuvenating the thread:

http://deadline.com/2019/07/harvey-...-new-york-rape-trial-date-remains-1202640490/



> Harvey Weinstein’s Latest New Lawyers Strike No Delay Deal With Judge Over Rape Trial Start Date
> 
> By Dominic Patten
> 
> ...


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks like Andy Signore is able to go public now. Glad to see he turned out alright despite losing everything.






He's getting a lot of support too, just not from any of the people or publications that aided in spreading the false accusations and tarnishing his name.

I'll be honest despite enjoying their content I always suspected the Screen Junkies crew were a bunch of spineless cowards. Wholly satisfying to see this blow up in their face.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kevin Spacey gets charges dropped after his accuser dies!


----------

